# Picture and teaser thread- reaper 2022



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here we go! Can't wait to see the teasers and gifts!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Bethene! Something wicked your way cones victim.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Can we get this pinned to the top, please? Thanks!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I may have strolled outside today and grabbed a few supplies... or maybe not... hehehe


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I have been researching possiblities while stalking my victim. So many ideas. I think I know 1 thing for sure. Other than that, I'm going to start 3-4 different projects and see which one(s) turnout. 
OH and I JUST HAPPENED to have picked up an item on my victim's list 2 years ago (ON CLEARENCE). I have been waiting for the right prey to wander along!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A little teaser


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another teaser


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear Victim, I found your first item today! If it stops raining I will go out to find more.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Dearest victim:
So far I have ordered one very special item, and have two projects underway. Really need to get out and hit stores for a few other items I hope to make. That will have to wait until my weekend, which is Wednesday -Thursday.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Victim, 
Here is a small tease...


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 766206
> 
> 
> Another teaser


HOW have I never thought about Cauldron Polish?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Michael_candles said:


> HOW have I never thought about Cauldron Polish?


haha see now you need another potion bottle


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Saki.Girl said:


> haha see now you need another potion bottle


Actually I just need to make a label and finish one I have waiting.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Struck out the last two days at a few stores, but I have a lead on something really nifty that I think will be quite nice. Also getting out some art supplies and limbering up the ol' phalanges.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Found a very odd Halloween...thing at a thrift store earlier this year. I wonder if it should go live with my victim?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dear victim your tease is your package is shipping out today someone will soon be reaped


----------



## sam832 (Oct 8, 2021)

My 4 yr old _REALLY_ wants to help with the many projects I have going for you. So dear victim, you may be getting something from her too.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Just got a few things for you victim...AHAHAHAHAHAHA. A few things are being worked on after a rough start. Something came in that wasn't right, so I had to think about how to fix it.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

My dear victim, something is lurking inside this unassuming black box. Is it a trick, or a treat? Only time will tell.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> Just got a few things for you victim...AHAHAHAHAHAHA. A few things are being worked on after a rough start. Something came in that wasn't right, so I had to think about how to fix it.
> View attachment 766387


Uuuhhh...mini blinds???🤔


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Uuuhhh...mini blinds???🤔


Mini blinds or excel spread sheet? Lol.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

nicolita3 said:


> Mini blinds or excel spread sheet? Lol.


I was thinking lines notebook paper 😆


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> I was thinking lines notebook paper 😆


That was my first thought.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Dear victim I've been stalking you and may have seen a few projects to make... Could this be one of them?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim looks like you may be reaped today whoot whoot i am so excited for you to get your reap. one hint there is a item that has small items inside it stand that item up and the small items go in it


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

🍿I've been busy with kiddos going back to school, but I am excited to see what you all make & send to one another! The Halloween Reaper event is so great!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Those magic words out for delivery whoot


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Uuuhhh...mini blinds???🤔


No, unfortunately my budget does not allow for interior design projects as well. Keep thinking....


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Uuuhhh...mini blinds???🤔


And now I'm wondering what Halloween-themed mini blinds would look like...


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

The project I've been working on for my victim is coming along wonderfully, might be one of the best I've done yet!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Woah --- loving all these teaser pics!! So many good things in the works!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmmm... what will it be?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to get busy!!!! Have ideas- but need to work on them!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Can this please get pinned


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Can this please get pinned


It all ready is pinned


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

My bf's son, wife and three kids moved in with us last week and my craft room has been taken over!!!!! I hope I can get to everything I need to do the projects for my victim!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I need to take a couple days off to do some baking and help out at a festival Friday. I am planning a stop at the local Oddities shop on the way home in hopes of finding something unique. Maybe the break will get the wheels turning and I'll figure out how I'm going to accomplish the project in my mind.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I think I've been teased or got a partial reap!

Munchkin and I were taking a walk and there was a package waiting on the porch when we returned. I love it! Will post pics later as I had to hide it from my little helper as she loves it as well!

Edit: Munchkin was preoccupied so I took the opportunity to get a picture.









I absolutely love them! Of course now I won't want to cut them up. For those who are wondering, It's 10" fabric squares with cool Halloween designs!










Thank you so much!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Tease time!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW! I just logged on to post my teaser, and just saw so many cool things on here already! I feel behind yet motivated! Here's my teaser! After a 12hr day, this made me smile:















I'm so excited!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Loving these teasers!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok so I got home last night and was sooooo excited to see a reaper box sitting on my porch. I left a quick hello in here and then went to get my phone to rake some photos of all my goodies and .....no phone. I left it at work when I closed up. It was absolute torture waiting till I got home tonight still in suspense a out my box. Well it was so worth the wait!!!! Saki you are such a generous reaper and person in general. Thank you so very much for these fun gifts. I took a bunch more pics I'll add bellow.








I and just in love with this wreath. Can't wait to hang it on my office door.








This is just the cutest wax melt/burner. I love all the scents too.








I already have plans for these felt potion labels. And the socks are adorable.
























Cute little skelly and note book. That fabrics is already earmarked for a project too.








Ok this on I can't wait to play with. I've never used one of these atmosphfx projectors so I may be asking you for some instruct!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok, I will be putting this on my desk at work. Love the vintage design on the outside of this book box, and the inside witches cabinet is just too cute. Little pouches of herbs, a mortar and postal. The chest with crystals and the tiny potion bottles. I just love it.
























Some very nice witchy signs that already have homes when I put out the decorations.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Next some fun for the kitchen, a red and a green pot scrubber, some pot holder mitts, Hocus Pocus spatulas, some fun cupcake topper candies and I am loving g the skull embroidery one the hand towel. Saki I can't thank you enough for your thoughtful over the top gift.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

a_granger said:


> View attachment 766594
> 
> View attachment 766592
> 
> ...


Very nice reap!! I love the vintage look of that book box and all the little goodies, inside, the Hocus Pocus rubber spatulas, the skull embroidered towel, the little felt stuffed skeleton, a projector and a super fun wax warmer with all those wax melts! It's all awesome!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

a_granger what a great reap!! A projector -- so fun! I am trying out projection for the first time this year too! As usual beautiful and wonderful reap Saki---you are so talented!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Wonderful reap!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> View attachment 766594
> 
> View attachment 766592
> 
> ...


You are so very welcome I am so glad you like everything  happy halloween
The wreath you can use as wreath or set on table and put something in center like bowl for ce ter peice also


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Fabulous reap, enjoy playing with the projector!

Great job Saki!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> You are so very welcome I am so glad you like everything  happy halloween
> The wreath you can use as wreath or set on table and put something in center like bowl for ce ter peice also


Another amazing reap Saki. Everything you do is magic! That wreath is so cool.

I’m loving ll the pictures from teasers and now our first reap. The reapers are nailing it this year!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Dear victim, the flying monkeys assure me that your package was delivered yesterday and is available for pick up at your post office. I hope you can get there today.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow. A_granger- you received such a fabulous reaping!!! I can't even begin to choose my favorite item!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

bethene said:


> Wow. A_granger- you received such a fabulous reaping!!! I can't even begin to choose my favorite item!!!


I agree with Bethene. It is impossible to choose a favorite from your reap A-granger. Saki.Girl definitely rocked it.
Now I am looking forward to seeing the treasures that everyone else gets!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> You are so very welcome I am so glad you like everything  happy halloween
> The wreath you can use as wreath or set on table and put something in center like bowl for ce ter peice also


Did you make the wreath or find it somewhere to buy? It's cool!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

a_granger said:


> View attachment 766594
> 
> View attachment 766592
> 
> ...


WOW!!!! You hit the mother load!!!! Want an absolutely awesome reap!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Did you make the wreath or find it somewhere to buy? It's cool!


I made it


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Dear victim, the flying monkeys assure me that your package was delivered yesterday and is available for pick up at your post office. I hope you can get there today.


This might be me, I have two slips in my box so I have a couple packages waiting! One should be something for my victim... 
Sadly, my PO is manned only from 9-11 AM so I have to wait until tomorrow to find out! Uuugh. 😔


----------



## Batleybee (Jun 8, 2021)

I finally settled on one thing for my victim. So here's a little teaser.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

a_granger you were seriously reaped! Saki such beautiful things. I think I love the little skeletons the most. I probably ask this every year, but do you have an Etsy shop? If you don't, you should! Also where did you find those little people candies in the potion jar? 🧡💀


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> a_granger you were seriously reaped! Saki such beautiful things. I think I love the little skeletons the most. I probably ask this every year, but do you have an Etsy shop? If you don't, you should! Also where did you find those little people candies in the potion jar? 🧡💀



Thank you  i do have a etsy shop link in in my signature. I made the skelleton have to make a few more and add to my shop 
the little people were gingerbread men sprinkles haha i was like hey voodoo dolls just had to use them lol


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

🎃💀👻🎃💀👻

Oh victim my victim!!
I’ve got a project to work on this weekend, and I’m anxiously waiting for some things from the Netherworlds, but hopeful it all comes together and starts heading your way by end of next week. 

🧛🏽🕷🧟‍♀️🧛🏽🕷🧟‍♀️


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

A_Granger I love that key! Great job Saki! The witches cabinet is adorable!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

So the boss has had me on a wild shopping spree the last two days while we redecorate. He asked me to go to a certain store for something, & yadda yadda yadda.....I bought something for my victim instead.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow! What an awesome reap! Saki is the Halloween master 🎃


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm deep in to crafting territory, dear Victim. I might be posting out a bit later than I hoped... time is not on my side!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Something is heading to you dearest victim. Other things are being created and crafted.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

I just got a card from my reaper, and the cat on the front looks like our cat Bear!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> I just got a card from my reaper, and the cat on the front looks like our cat Bear!
> View attachment 766750


They are both absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't know where to begin! If you saw my post in the other thread, I was reaped by X-pired, and was completely blown away! It's going to take a lot of posts to share everything, so I will start at the beginning, the box was just stuffed full!










My reaper was so awesome to include my kids, who love their stuff! For my son...

















For my daughter...


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Palmistry hand, fortune teller sign...

















Awesome skull glass...









This candle smells so good! 









These skull lights...









Sun, moon, and star flags/wall art. They are going up in my room!

























There were cookie cutters throughout the box...


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Lots of spiritual stuff in this box, I love it!! These incense cones and smudge sticks definitely belong in my house!

















I love Killstar, these ritual candles are perfection for me!










This palmistry box was full of amazing goodies! Crystal jewelry, smudge items, incense, and a bag of crystals! I love it all!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

This post shall simply be named "TAROT"...

I opened a tarot deck at the beginning of the box, I was ecstatic! And the hits just kept coming. I mentioned in my list, celebrating Samhain, and loving divination and tarot. X-pired simply said "Hold my beer...."
You'll understand in a minute, keep scrolling!

Golden Tarot...

















Santa Muerte Tarot...

























Encore Tarot...

















Retrospective Tarot...


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

"TAROT" continued!

Dark Grimoire Tarot...

















Medieval Scapini Tarot...

















Rider Waite Renewed Tarot...

















This tarot book about the Scapini deck...









If you've been counting... That's seven tarot decks, and my daughter also received one! Now, you may understand why I had trouble getting the right words to explain my feelings about my reap . I am just floored! I don't know what I did to deserve being so spoiled, but I definitely DO feel spoiled and special! Here's a pic of all the goods together, and the skull card is in there too. (Not sure I posted a pic of it earlier.)


















X-pired: Thank you doesn't seem like enough. They are mere words, that can't possibly express the joy, excitement, and gratitude for my reap! You are so thoughtful, making that trip to New Mexico for me. To get special items that are perfect for me. And my kids are so thrilled too, my daughter loves tarot! My son loves the drink coozies and keeps walking around with his mask on. Thank you for including them!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow!!! Amazing Reaping!!! Love all the Tarot cards!!! Let alone all the other goodies!!
Fabulous job X-pired!!!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

byondbzr said:


> Don't know where to begin! If you saw my post in the other thread, I was reaped by X-pired, and was completely blown away! It's going to take a lot of posts to share everything, so I will start at the beginning, the box was just stuffed full!
> 
> View attachment 766801
> 
> ...





byondbzr said:


> "TAROT" continued!
> 
> Dark Grimoire Tarot...
> View attachment 766841
> ...


Amazing reap!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great reap way to go X-Pired


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

byondbzr said:


> Don't know where to begin! If you saw my post in the other thread, I was reaped by X-pired, and was completely blown away! It's going to take a lot of posts to share everything, so I will start at the beginning, the box was just stuffed full!
> 
> View attachment 766801
> 
> ...





byondbzr said:


> "TAROT" continued!
> 
> Dark Grimoire Tarot...
> View attachment 766841
> ...


You are soooo welcome! I’m relieved you liked everything. I had fun putting this reap together for you and your kids. Thank you for being such a great victim! By the way, the five white sage incense boxes are tucked inside the back of a piece of wall art. I know it looks like just an open box but it’s actually a canvas.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> "TAROT" continued!
> 
> Dark Grimoire Tarot...
> View attachment 766841
> ...


Okay, wow. I love your son's headless horseman koozie, your daughter's lovely witchy tarot cards, all the beautiful crystals, I adore the three tarot wall art pieces, and...holy cannoli...ALL the tarot card decks!! Did X-Pired find some insane deal, like buy one, get seven, free tarot decks?!?! 😂


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, wow. I love your son's headless horseman koozie, your daughter's lovely witchy tarot cards, all the beautiful crystals, I adore the three tarot wall art pieces, and...holy cannoli...ALL the tarot card decks!! Did X-Pired find some insane deal, like buy one, get seven, free tarot decks?!?! 😂


I know right! I feel like retreating to my room for a few weeks to get to know these decks. Let them pick up my energy. I used to do readings all the time. This is my sign to get back in there! 
Anyone want a reading? ☺


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Fabulous reap!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> You are soooo welcome! I’m relieved you liked everything. I had fun putting this reap together for you and your kids. Thank you for being such a great victim! By the way, the five white sage incense boxes are tucked inside the back of a piece of wall art. I know it looks like just an open box but it’s actually a canvas.


🤣
Soooooo.... Yeah me and my kids never thought to flip the box over! So this morning, I had a new discovery! It's beautiful, I love it! Really dark in my house this early, but I will get a picture of it as soon as I can! See, told ya I was overwhelmed!
🤣


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> I know right! I feel like retreating to my room for a few weeks to get to know these decks. Let them pick up my energy. I used to do readings all the time. This is my sign to get back in there!
> Anyone want a reading? ☺


That is one thing I have never done or had done a reading


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

byondbzr said:


> I know right! I feel like retreating to my room for a few weeks to get to know these decks. Let them pick up my energy. I used to do readings all the time. This is my sign to get back in there!
> Anyone want a reading? ☺


Maybe


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So I found something for my victim yesterday...


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

byondbzr said:


> Lots of spiritual stuff in this box, I love it!! These incense cones and smudge sticks definitely belong in my house!
> View attachment 766819
> 
> View attachment 766820
> ...


Woaahh you were well and truly reaped!!! I had to go back through the pictures 3 times because I felt like i kept missing stuff. Great job X-Pired!! 7 decks!?!? I mean what?  The signs are wonderful. They crystals are amazing. What a great reap!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Reaper weekend is in full swing dear victims, Spookerstar and I are working to bring your gifts to life!! I arrived yesterday afternoon and knocked on the door. I heard my Aunt Spookerstar and my Uncle call for me to come in.....I opened the door and was in awe at the Halloween dream I walked into. So lucky I get to spend my weekend here crafting and being inspired!! She was so sneaky the last two weeks not mentioning she was decorating away! This is not even half of it but thought you might enjoy a little Halloween inspiration while you are working on your Reaping too!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Did my victim request this? Either way, I hope to get your reaping sent on Friday!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! What a reap! I loved that we had the New Mexico backstory first and then got to see it all. Those Tarot cards are beautiful and I love all the witchy things. I don’t understand all the uses but admire the beauty. X-Pired you rocked that!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear victim I ordered a special something and I hope it arrives earlier that the 20th (bites nails). That doesn’t leave much time to do what I want with it, but it must be done.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear Victim, found a few more things for you today. Not done yet but getting there.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Spookerstar’s beautiful decorations make me want to get started on decorating.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dear victim...could these be for you?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Even though I had to back out, this year, I seem to have still received a pretty reaping gift! It's hard to get a good picture of all the details, but it's a black silver skull and bones ring. There are pretty little flower details, too.
Thank you, to whoever sent me this lovely ring. It was so sweet of you to do..
It's been a rough day, today, and I needed a little cheer up.
Hugs💗🎃💀


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks DBruner! It was hot hauling it all in but I think this might be the best idea yet. I usually procrastinate unless we are having a party and live with it half decorated and boxes everywhere for most of the season. Now we can just enjoy


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing more reaps


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been Reaped by Witchful Thinking! Actually she made it for my 60th birthday gift. I am so touched, I remember when she made this tombstone for one of her victims and it took for ever. So much detail. Will be perfect for our Dark Disney theme this year. We are crafting away for our victims this weekend in between all the yummy food and wine. But the weekend is going too fast and there is so much more to do. Maybe a teaser picture later is in order. 😍🎃🧡


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

That tombstone is awesome! Witchful Thinking was my reaper last year, she is truly an artist. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

dbruner said:


> That tombstone is awesome! Witchful Thinking was my reaper last year, she is truly an artist. Happy Birthday!


Thanks!! She really is amazing!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

A very Happy Birthday to you Spookerstar! Awesome birthday reap too! Love the Zero tombstone.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> I have been Reaped by Witchful Thinking! Actually she made it for my 60th birthday gift. I am so touched, I remember when she made this tombstone for one of her victims and it took for ever. So much detail. Will be perfect for our Dark Disney theme this year. We are crafting away for our victims this weekend in between all the yummy food and wine. But the weekend is going too fast and there is so much more to do. Maybe a teaser picture later is in order. 😍🎃🧡


Love!!!! I love Zero! Great job, WT!!
Happy Birthday, Spookerstar!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I took some more detailed pics of the pretty skull ring one of you sent me...you can see the flowers, black stones, bones, and the black silver color much better in these pics. Thank you, again!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I took some more detailed pics of the pretty skull ring one of you sent me...you can see the flowers, black stones, bones, and the black silver color much better in these pics. Thank you, again!
> View attachment 767046
> 
> View attachment 767047
> ...


So beautiful and unique! Never seen one like it. Love how the band is bones even!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> So beautiful and unique! Never seen one like it. Love how the band is bones even!


There are skulls on each side, too...you can see the tops of their heads on each side. I should've taken a pic of those, too.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I took some more detailed pics of the pretty skull ring one of you sent me...you can see the flowers, black stones, bones, and the black silver color much better in these pics. Thank you, again!
> View attachment 767046
> 
> View attachment 767047
> ...


So unique! I love it!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Dear victim it's almost all done just two more projects then I can ship it off to you.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Gothikren said:


> Dear victim it's almost all done just two more projects then I can ship it off to you.
> View attachment 767081


Is that all for one victim or one for everyone in the Reaper!?! 😉 Can’t wait to see what your victim gets!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol I hope.they like it I had fun doing things for them.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Gothikren said:


> Lol I hope.they like it I had fun doing things for them.


The wrapping already looks amazing!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Such amazing reaps so far, I love it!

I still owed y'all a picture from my reap. I didn't realize the incense cones were packaged in a beautiful frame. It's the moth fortune frame in this picture, you can't tell here but it's a beautiful metallic purple/silver. You can also see it's found it's permanent home in my bathroom window display. The hand, if you remember, is also from my reap! Morticia Addams loves the company. Can you also tell I have a thing for 7-day candles? 😂


----------



## morganmac (Jul 15, 2021)

Something arrived for my victim today that I wasn't expecting until later this week! I have one large-ish craft project left, which I'll be picking away at all week. Then I'll be ready to ship! I'm having a lot of fun, my dear Victim.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

byondbzr said:


> I know right! I feel like retreating to my room for a few weeks to get to know these decks. Let them pick up my energy. I used to do readings all the time. This is my sign to get back in there!
> Anyone want a reading? ☺


Yes! You can do my reading anytime!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Reaper weekend is in full swing dear victims, Spookerstar and I are working to bring your gifts to life!! I arrived yesterday afternoon and knocked on the door. I heard my Aunt Spookerstar and my Uncle call for me to come in.....I opened the door and was in awe at the Halloween dream I walked into. So lucky I get to spend my weekend here crafting and being inspired!! She was so sneaky the last two weeks not mentioning she was decorating away! This is not even half of it but thought you might enjoy a little Halloween inspiration while you are working on your Reaping too!
> 
> View attachment 766887
> 
> ...


I always love seeing these pictures and enjoy seeing your weekend crafting!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> I have been Reaped by Witchful Thinking! Actually she made it for my 60th birthday gift. I am so touched, I remember when she made this tombstone for one of her victims and it took for ever. So much detail. Will be perfect for our Dark Disney theme this year. We are crafting away for our victims this weekend in between all the yummy food and wine. But the weekend is going too fast and there is so much more to do. Maybe a teaser picture later is in order. 😍🎃🧡


I am OBSESSED with that tombstone. Amazing!!


----------



## sam832 (Oct 8, 2021)

Gothikren said:


> Dear victim it's almost all done just two more projects then I can ship it off to you.
> View attachment 767081



I haven't thought about wrapping. Hmmm... Maybe I should use some pink floral wrapping paper with cat stickers sealing it. I'm sure my victim will find the amusement in it.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Dear Victim- Something was delivered to you on the 2nd, but it says left at mailbox. I have no idea if you got it or not.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

O dear Victim, I have been so caught up with back to school /work but I have gathered some items. I will start working on some more this week.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Victim - I will be mailing your reaping tomorrow! I hope you get it by the end of the week/early next week!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear victim, we must both be patient waiting for one more thing to arrive before I can ship.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

[QUOTE="byondbzr, post: 2635958, member: 4596

If you've been counting... That's seven tarot decks, and my daughter also received one! Now, you may understand why I had trouble getting the right words to explain my feelings about my reap . I am just floored! I don't know what I did to deserve being so spoiled, but I definitely DO feel spoiled and special! Here's a pic of all the goods together, and the skull card is in there too. (Not sure I posted a pic of it earlier.)

X-pired: Thank you doesn't seem like enough. They are mere words, that can't possibly express the joy, excitement, and gratitude for my reap! You are so thoughtful, making that trip to New Mexico for me. To get special items that are perfect for me. And my kids are so thrilled too, my daughter loves tarot! My son loves the drink coozies and keeps walking around with his mask on. Thank you for including them!
[/QUOTE]

Oh wow, great reaper gifts. You got some awesome tarot decks in there and I love the sun,moon and star signs


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Was sad to leave Spookerstar's but had such an amazing and productive weekend. I think we both might need a week to recover! Ha! Will be missing my room tonight...it was like sleeping in a movie set with the soft glow of candlelight all weekend.

Back to work tomorrow after a successful Reaper weekend! Finished up several items this weekend and put the last touches on the main thing today. A couple more things to do and then will be ready to ship!! Spookerstar finished something yesterday before I left that was truly amazing....and spooky!! When I was taking pictures I had to do a double take because what appeared in the photos isn't on the actual gift. 👻 Can't wait for her victim to see it in all its glory!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Victim, your package is expected on Saturday! I'm both nervous and excited and hope you like it!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

A small tease for my victim:

_This bookish gift
may seem absurd;
But on the spine
it's word-for-word._


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So informed delivery shows an incoming package for Friday and I do a double-take since I just did get an idea for one of my Victim's main gifts. Panic averted though when I realized it was a part hubby ordered. Whew!

If you haven't checked informed delivery on USPS.com, you definitely should as it gives you a preview of incoming mail and sometimes (not always) packages. Since my hubby doesn't realize such a thing exists it also gives me the ability to amaze him by my seemingly physic insight on what's waiting on the other side of the mailbox door.


----------



## sam832 (Oct 8, 2021)

lizzyborden said:


> So informed delivery shows an incoming package for Friday and I do a double-take since I just did get an idea for one of my Victim's main gifts. Panic averted though when I realized it was a part hubby ordered. Whew!
> 
> If you haven't checked informed delivery on USPS.com, you definitely should as it gives you a preview of incoming mail and sometimes (not always) packages. Since my hubby doesn't realize such a thing exists it also gives me the ability to amaze him by my seemingly physic insight on what's waiting on the other side of the mailbox door.


I get alerts from all 3 major carriers emailed to me. The best ones are when UPS tells me they are in the neighborhood. I get to say, with the most serious of looks: “UPS will be here within the hour; don’t open either box.”


----------



## sam832 (Oct 8, 2021)

Dear Victim- I have a box situation, or lack there of, I should say. Once I have that taken care of, your reap will be on its way.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

sam832 said:


> I get alerts from all 3 major carriers emailed to me. The best ones are when UPS tells me they are in the neighborhood. I get to say, with the most serious of looks: “UPS will be here within the hour; don’t open either box.”


LOL

I used to get the ones from UPS but need ro sign up again since I changed email. The bad thing about this area is that GPS isn't always accurate since we border a no cell service area. One minute the map shows the truck an hour away and the next it's in the neighborhood.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I've had a busy week, but I did want to post this nice little teaser I got 









My reaping will be going out this Friday


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I took some more detailed pics of the pretty skull ring one of you sent me...you can see the flowers, black stones, bones, and the black silver color much better in these pics. Thank you, again!
> View attachment 767046
> 
> View attachment 767047
> ...


Very unique,what a great ring.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Such amazing reaps so far, I love it!
> 
> I still owed y'all a picture from my reap. I didn't realize the incense cones were packaged in a beautiful frame. It's the moth fortune frame in this picture, you can't tell here but it's a beautiful metallic purple/silver. You can also see it's found it's permanent home in my bathroom window display. The hand, if you remember, is also from my reap! Morticia Addams loves the company. Can you also tell I have a thing for 7-day candles? 😂
> 
> View attachment 767087


Ohhhh I really love that Fortune sign. Nice reap!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh my goodness so many of you are so close to shipping or already have! I must get my rear in gear…this weekend hopefully I’ll be able to make some headway!
Never fear, dear victim, you have been on my mind.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

nicolita3 said:


> Victim, your package is expected on Saturday! I'm both nervous and excited and hope you like it!


I know this feeling well, lol! I’m sure your victim will love their reap!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Gothikren said:


> Dear victim it's almost all done just two more projects then I can ship it off to you.
> View attachment 767081


Oh wow! Looking forward to seeing what your victim gets in all these cool packages!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

So many projects sooo little time. Be patient dear victim, your time will come.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Holly Haunter said:


> Oh my goodness so many of you are so close to shipping or already have! I must get my rear in gear…this weekend hopefully I’ll be able to make some headway!
> Never fear, dear victim, you have been on my mind.


I am on the same boat…. As well. Hope to make some discoveries this weekend!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Dear Reaper, I got a shipping update that your package will be delivered today by noon! I hope it makes it there intact!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

nicolita3 said:


> Dear Reaper, I got a shipping update that your package will be delivered today by noon! I hope it makes it there intact!


So exciting!! Can't wait to see what your victim gets!! I always get so anxious when my victim's package is out for delivery!!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Victim check your door! You have a reaping! I hope it arrived intact!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Just checked...not me! Cant wait to see photos though 🧡 🎃


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I checked too, not me either!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I wonder how many of us peeked out/opened the door just to be sure!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Dear victim I had a detour over the last week from projects but will be back on task this weekend and hope to be ready to ship by Monday.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

not me looking forward to seeing pics


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

nicolita3 said:


> Victim check your door! You have a reaping! I hope it arrived intact!


Not me but am anxiously awaiting photos from your victim!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

It was a dark & gloomy night. It was also a crap week, but that's beside the point. A fire pit in the culd-de-sac crackled in the rain. It's finally here! Fall, pumpkins, halloween.......AND I'VE BEEN REAPED!!! WOO HOO! Let me feed the cats & grab some wine, Pictures soon friends!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Got another teaser today! Loving these little surprises









I sent my reaping out today, so hopefully my victim will be surprised soon


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Update: I'm still opening gifts! It's never ending gand amazing !!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok... Nicolita3, This is absolutely 💯 % incredible! How did you do this?! I love everything! Its all perfect! You made my day, no, week soooo much better! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I thought my list would be hard, because I've taken up classical music lately, but that didn't scare you off! You stalked me so well, it's truly inspiring! To my victim: don't worry, it's coming, and I'm motivated now! Ok. ...pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Creepy cloth, you can never have enough! Frogs Breath coffee, I've never heard of it, but I'm having it for breakfast! Pepper loves the tissue paper already!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

This is to die for! I didn't even think this was a thing! I love the Witches Dance! Google it if you think you haven't heard it before, you may have! I had mentioned music themed or Phantom of the Opera themed things, this is way beyond my expectations! I love it!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I mentioned my theme this year is Dark Disney. I have 101 Dalmations & Monsters Inc on my side. Nightmare before Christmas is between my house & SpookerStars house, & they have Little Mermaid on their side. The monster pieces are going in the pumpkin I just picked from the garden, and those eyes are gonna look great in my window!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I LOVE the kitchen towels! The sugar skull has candy in it, & the book is fantastic. I love books! I can never have enough books! This cauldron mug is gorgeous, Ill be having the frogs Breat coffee in this tomorrow!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hermione & Pepper lovebtheir toys! Luna will get hers shortly, she doesn't socialize with these two. I love books with gilding, I think they're pretty, this again is perfect!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I can already hear "Mascarade, paper faces on parade. Mascarade, you can fool any friend who ever knew you" This is also to die for GORGEOUS! Nicolita did you make it? Look at the details! Music staff, music notes, the bells, I just love it!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope your not tired of looking at my reap, because there's more! I like baking (and books) this is perfect, and where do you shop for books Nicolita3? Ive never seen any of these!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

More awesome books and the coolest bookmark ever! It's a little owl! He's adorable, & the metal is sturdy.❤ I mentioned Witchcraft in my likings, and this cookbook is perfect for a pary in a few weeks! It will be used!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I can already hear "Mascarade, paper faces on parade. Mascarade, you can fool any friend who ever knew you" This is also to die for GORGEOUS! Nicolita did you make it? Look at the details! Music staff, music notes, the bells, I just love it!
> View attachment 767469
> View attachment 767470
> View attachment 767471
> ...


I did not make the mask, I wish I had that much talent. I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

There's still more!
More kitty toys, and of course the box to play in, a warm soft blanket that I put over my skellies, they went to work with me yesterday for a funny photo opportunity while the boss was out of town. It's cold here in CO tonight & tomorrow, so this is going on the bed immediately! A group shot of this massive reaping, and I can't believe how incredible this all was! Thank you again so much Nicolita3, it's absolutely amazing!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

This was my dog when he helped with putting everything together! He made a friend lol.


----------



## sam832 (Oct 8, 2021)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Creepy cloth, you can never have enough! Frogs Breath coffee, I've never heard of it, but I'm having it for breakfast! Pepper loves the tissue paper already!
> View attachment 767431
> View attachment 767432
> View attachment 767434
> ...


Chocolate mole coffee sounds delicious!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Lady Arsenic said:


> This is to die for! I didn't even think this was a thing! I love the Witches Dance! Google it if you think you haven't heard it before, you may have! I had mentioned music themed or Phantom of the Opera themed things, this is way beyond my expectations! I love it!
> View attachment 767438
> View attachment 767439
> View attachment 767440
> View attachment 767441



I was so worried this wasn't going to make the trip! I'm so glad you liked it!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I love it! I need to re-arrange my loft a little bit so I can have room to practice, this is going in that space for sure! Your pup is adorable!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow Lady Arsenic! Nicolita3 is one awesome reaper!

Mmmm... I could imagine myself cuddled under that blanket with a cup of Chocolate Mole in my hand, munching on skull cakes and reading those classic horror tales. Actually I love all of the books, but the classics are what I was introduced to way back in fourth grade by the most awesome, eccentric teacher I ever had.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Lady Arsenic - Awesome reap! Your kitties are adorable, too 🥰


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Phenomenal reap Lady Arsenic!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dear victim...something should be arriving today 🎃


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

What an awesome reap. I love your cats and it’s great your doggy made a friend nicolita3 plus he’s cute!

Still waiting for one of my big items to arrive. May have to rethink my plan in order to make the deadline.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> There's still more!
> More kitty toys, and of course the box to play in, a warm soft blanket that I put over my skellies, they went to work with me yesterday for a funny photo opportunity while the boss was out of town. It's cold here in CO tonight & tomorrow, so this is going on the bed immediately! A group shot of this massive reaping, and I can't believe how incredible this all was! Thank you again so much Nicolita3, it's absolutely amazing!
> View attachment 767498
> View attachment 767499
> ...


ABSOLUTELY AWESOME REAP!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Definitely an awesome Reap!!! Love the earrings!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> Got another teaser today! Loving these little surprises
> View attachment 767412
> 
> 
> I sent my reaping out today, so hopefully my victim will be surprised soon


Love that coloring book!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> There's still more!
> More kitty toys, and of course the box to play in, a warm soft blanket that I put over my skellies, they went to work with me yesterday for a funny photo opportunity while the boss was out of town. It's cold here in CO tonight & tomorrow, so this is going on the bed immediately! A group shot of this massive reaping, and I can't believe how incredible this all was! Thank you again so much Nicolita3, it's absolutely amazing!
> View attachment 767498
> View attachment 767499
> ...


Holy cannoli! Great reap! I don't know where to begin!
I love every single book you got, the towels/spatula/skull pan, blanket, music page witch picture, that is one of the coffees i want to order my husband, as he drinks Bones Coffee, live the mug and cauldron, love the kitty/familiar toys...love your pretty kitties, too!💖🐾


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

nicolita3 said:


> View attachment 767509
> 
> 
> This was my dog when he helped with putting everything together! He made a friend lol.


How adorable is that?!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> I've had a busy week, but I did want to post this nice little teaser I got
> View attachment 767240
> 
> 
> My reaping will be going out this Friday


Pretty card and awesome labels!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You guys are all doing amazing with the reaps, so far!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Well I think I've been teased or got a partial reap!
> 
> Munchkin and I were taking a walk and there was a package waiting on the porch when we returned. I love it! Will post pics later as I had to hide it from my little helper as she loves it as well!
> 
> ...


I don't know if I mentioned that I love all these fabrics!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope I'm not missing any reaps and teaser pics, so far. I'm trying to catch up. If I haven't commented, I apologize, but I think I have seen all the pics, so far, and it's all great!!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

No news about the items from the Netherworlds, so I think I’m going to do two shipments, my dear victim. The first will be to Reap, the second will be…the Afterlife!! ⚰🪦👻


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Arsenic you have been thoroughly reaped! I said I looked on my porch to see if I had been reaped but I failed to look over at my neighbors porch. My husband spotted it though. 
There are so many amazing things I don't know where to start. The sheet music with the witch is so unique and beautiful, Niicolita did you make that? Lizzy I am with you on the couch, that blanket looks so soft. The kitchen things so enticing I want to make the rice crispy NBC wreaths. Wow she hit all of your likes list for sure. 🤯


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I just went back and looked at the teaser photo Nicolita posted with her kitty sitting in the box and then Lady Arsenic posted one of her kitty in the same pose. It was meant to be, and yes I think Lady Arsenic would have liked a kitty for a reaper gift, Pepper and Hermione perhaps not  🧡 🐱


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I was at Walmart for the usual grocery run when some items screamed out at me and jumped into the cart. They told me I had to take them home for my reaper. So dear reaper you have a few more items. Still biting my nails I get and craft your main item. I’m nervous due to the narrow window


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow Lady Arsnic!! Nicolita3 did a amazing job with your reaping!! Love all of it!! But the Witches Dance tugged at my Witchy little heart!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Dear reaper(s), here are a bit of a teaser for you. The 1st picture is for victim #2- the 2nd one is for victim # 1.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh my, I got a box! And it's such a magical box that I had to ask my wife if she'd somehow helped you pick things, Dear Reaper, because almost everything in there was something I'd fondled multiple times at the store but hadn't let myself buy - and two were things (the kitty and the sandwich-board skelly) that I'd gone back to get later and they were sold out! Love it all: the gothic rose flower garland and the velvet ribbon and the cute owl and the little figures for our village and the cat toys and the cat book box and the very nice palmistry hand and especially the adorable sitting kitty! Thank you SO MUCH! 😻🧡💜🧡💜🧡😻










You may notice that only some of the cat toys are visible in the picture - there's a reason for that, his name is Bear and he has a nose for nip! He took an immediate interest in the cat toys, as you'll see in the video. He was only able to hoard them for a little bit, then Sam-Sam and Tasha B came in and got their share. (Puff was sulking upstairs because I'd evicted him from the couch, he'll find and enjoy the toys when he comes back down.)


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Love the video of your reap. I love you got things you wanted, put back and missed. I’ve had that happen to me and it’s a bit mystical.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Oh my, I got a box! And it's such a magical box that I had to ask my wife if she'd somehow helped you pick things, Dear Reaper, because almost everything in there was something I'd fondled multiple times at the store but hadn't let myself buy - and two were things (the kitty and the sandwich-board skelly) that I'd gone back to get later and they were sold out! Love it all: the gothic rose flower garland and the velvet ribbon and the cute owl and the little figures for our village and the cat toys and the cat book box and the very nice palmistry hand and especially the adorable sitting kitty! Thank you SO MUCH! 😻🧡💜🧡💜🧡😻
> 
> View attachment 767539
> 
> ...


First, great reap! I love the sitting vintage style kitty and the kitty on the pumpkin. The kitty toys were great, too!
Second, I love the video story of Bear and the toys!! Love your other kitties, too!

We need more cat videos!!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

ceo418 said:


> Dear victim...something should be arriving today 🎃


Something did, and there is video!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reap!!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Oh my, I got a box! And it's such a magical box that I had to ask my wife if she'd somehow helped you pick things, Dear Reaper, because almost everything in there was something I'd fondled multiple times at the store but hadn't let myself buy - and two were things (the kitty and the sandwich-board skelly) that I'd gone back to get later and they were sold out! Love it all: the gothic rose flower garland and the velvet ribbon and the cute owl and the little figures for our village and the cat toys and the cat book box and the very nice palmistry hand and especially the adorable sitting kitty! Thank you SO MUCH! 😻🧡💜🧡💜🧡😻
> 
> View attachment 767539
> 
> ...


You're so welcome! I'm glad you liked it all. The video is great, especially Bear finding the toys at the end!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

A little teaser for my victim! The rain this weekend has literally put a damper on my crafting.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

O dear victim… I have been on a serious haunt this weekend. Found some things and have some craft ideas to conjure up this week. The deadline is fast approaching. I am hoping to have gather all things and ship next week.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh Goth Kitty Lady I love you made a video! Your Bear looks like your avatar. I love all of the kitty themed items and excited you have new things for your spooky village. Great job CEO! 🎃 🐈🐈🐈

Today I packed my box. Just need a few decorations and then it will be off to my victim. Had to use a large box so it might have to go on the slow boat. As long as it makes it in one piece without being squished I am good with that. Soon my dear victim, soon...


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Also I was so excited that I received a teaser today. I am pretty lazy about checking the mailbox so it might have been there awhile. I love black and white cemetery photos! Thank you reaper!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dear Victim,

Went out of my comfort zone this evening. Fingers crossed it will turn out as I envision it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Also I was so excited that I received a teaser today. I am pretty lazy about checking the mailbox so it might have been there awhile. I love black and white cemetery photos! Thank you reaper!


Very cool!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

O.M.G. I am CACKLING myself up!! I just wanted to see if I could do it, and if “remains” will fit inside. I think it’s going to work. I just need to reinforce, make a lid, and make sure the fragile contents will be protected. (Sandwich cat not included)

Closer and closer everyday, victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> O.M.G. I am CACKLING myself up!! I just wanted to see if I could do it, and if “remains” will fit inside. I think it’s going to work. I just need to reinforce, make a lid, and make sure the fragile contents will be protected. (Sandwich cat not included)
> 
> Closer and closer everyday, victim.


i love this haha


----------



## sam832 (Oct 8, 2021)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> O.M.G. I am CACKLING myself up!! I just wanted to see if I could do it, and if “remains” will fit inside. I think it’s going to work. I just need to reinforce, make a lid, and make sure the fragile contents will be protected. (Sandwich cat not included)
> 
> Closer and closer everyday, victim.


I love this so much. I almost did the same!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> O.M.G. I am CACKLING myself up!! I just wanted to see if I could do it, and if “remains” will fit inside. I think it’s going to work. I just need to reinforce, make a lid, and make sure the fragile contents will be protected. (Sandwich cat not included)
> 
> Closer and closer everyday, victim.


Love this!!! that is awesome!! (Of course, love the kitty, too! Need a front pic so I can see Sandwich's face! Sandwich??)
The shipping company you choose to send this box will get a kick out of this, lol.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> Love this!!! that is awesome!! (Of course, love the kitty, too! Need a front pic so I can see Sandwich's face! Sandwich??)
> The shipping company you choose to send this box will get a kick out of this, lol.


Hmmm I wonder if I have any pictures of my cats?!?! 🤣
Yes, her name is Sandwich. Her sister is Knuckles , a lighter calico. Together they are Knuckles Sandwich.

I think I’m getting a reputation with my USPS. Even if they don’t know who I am, they’re starting to notice. 👀


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> Hmmm I wonder if I have any pictures of my cats?!?! 🤣
> Yes, her name is Sandwich. Her sister is Knuckles , a lighter calico. Together they are Knuckles Sandwich.
> 
> I think I’m getting a reputation with my USPS. Even if they don’t know who I am, they’re starting to notice. 👀


Lol!! Knuckles Sandwich, lol! How did you come up with their names? They are so pretty!!💖

I have two torties that are sisters, too! We adopted them on Halloween, last year! Lunafreya and Nike. (*Lunafreya is named after two goddesses: Luna, the personification/goddess of the moon and Freya/Freyja, one of the main Norse goddesses who happens to have a chariot pulled by large cats...a witch, Luna Lovegood, from Harry Potter...and a character actually named Lunafreya from the Final Fantasy 15 video game who was an heiress, a summoner, a healer and an oracle. Luna has markings around her eyes that are crescent moon like and creamy moon like markings. ) (*Nike was named after the goddess of victory, Nike, and her name is made up of the first two letters of my name and the last two of my husband's. She has more orange markings, which lends to her name, as the shoe company, Nike, which is, also, named after the goddess of victory, uses orange for its logo color.)
Here are their kitten pics:









Here they are more recently:

















My old post office and my new one always love to see the packages I would send at reaper time, lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped!!!! The fabulous Cryptic Curiosity!!! Boy did she nail the lud on the coffin!!! It's so me!!! I will get pictures up ASAP- I just wanted you to know it arrived!!!
Thank you!!!! I beyond love everything!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> O.M.G. I am CACKLING myself up!! I just wanted to see if I could do it, and if “remains” will fit inside. I think it’s going to work. I just need to reinforce, make a lid, and make sure the fragile contents will be protected. (Sandwich cat not included)
> 
> Closer and closer everyday, victim.



I would love to get a coffin box in the mail. What a great idea! Sandwich is adorable too. 
WitchyKitty how cute your kitten's are too and great names.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I used to have torty’s too before I became allergic to cats. They are the best and yours are beautiful WitchtKitty. Now it’s just me and the dog!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Oh my, I got a box! And it's such a magical box that I had to ask my wife if she'd somehow helped you pick things, Dear Reaper, because almost everything in there was something I'd fondled multiple times at the store but hadn't let myself buy - and two were things (the kitty and the sandwich-board skelly) that I'd gone back to get later and they were sold out! Love it all: the gothic rose flower garland and the velvet ribbon and the cute owl and the little figures for our village and the cat toys and the cat book box and the very nice palmistry hand and especially the adorable sitting kitty! Thank you SO MUCH! 😻🧡💜🧡💜🧡😻
> 
> View attachment 767539
> 
> ...


Awwwww! I loved the video!!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> Hmmm I wonder if I have any pictures of my cats?!?! 🤣
> Yes, her name is Sandwich. Her sister is Knuckles , a lighter calico. Together they are Knuckles Sandwich.
> 
> I think I’m getting a reputation with my USPS. Even if they don’t know who I am, they’re starting to notice. 👀


THEY ARE SO ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol!! Knuckles Sandwich, lol! How did you come up with their names? They are so pretty!!💖
> 
> I have two torties that are sisters, too! We adopted them on Halloween, last year! Lunafreya and Nike. (*Lunafreya is named after two goddesses: Luna, the personification/goddess of the moon and Freya/Freyja, one of the main Norse goddesses who happens to have a chariot pulled by large cats...a witch, Luna Lovegood, from Harry Potter...and a character actually named Lunafreya from the Final Fantasy 15 video game who was an heiress, a summoner, a healer and an oracle. Luna has markings around her eyes that are crescent moon like and creamy moon like markings. ) (*Nike was named after the goddess of victory, Nike, and her name is made up of the first two letters of my name and the last two of my husband's. She has more orange markings, which lends to her name, as the shoe company, Nike, which is, also, named after the goddess of victory, uses orange for its logo color.)
> Here are their kitten pics:
> ...


HOW SWEET!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love seeing the reaps looking forward to seeing more and peoples creativity


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

We can't have cats. My husband is deathly allergic and my daughter is too.


----------



## sam832 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is my wonderful reap from Cryptic Curiosity!!
First is a cool can cozy- for witches!!! I started using it right away!! Even without the can! Next is simply gorgeous crystals! They are on a shelf already!! Next is cute Halloween sicks- a candy corn / hand sanitizer - going to go in my car! And wax warmers that smell so good!! The one is cute little witches hats- many fruity smells!! And a white pumpkin like burnt marshmallows!!❤ Also a pumpkin trivit/coaster. Love the metalic green color!! I love the witch book mark she made me- counted cross stitch!!! A Madame Alexander wicked witch from a Happy Meal!!!
Next a adorable little witch pumpkin that is color changing!! The only casualty is a pumpkin trivit. But I think I can fix it!
And last but certainly not least is a awesome witch bust and a super cool witch nutcracker- my 1st one!!!
Thank you!! I simply love it all


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well- changing thibgs up a bit!! I found something perfect at a thrift store for reaper number 1! It wasn't bad priced for what it is- but a bit more! So need to figure some stuff out!!☺. So hete is a very blurry teaser!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dbruner said:


> I used to have torty’s too before I became allergic to cats. They are the best and yours are beautiful WitchtKitty. Now it’s just me and the dog!


Thank you!
Did you have to find new homes for your torties? I'm so sorry you became allergic. I'm glad you still have your doggie.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> We can't have cats. My husband is deathly allergic and my daughter is too.


(There are hypoallergenic cat breeds...something to look into should you ever feel the need for a kitty companion.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Here is my wonderful reap from Cryptic Curiosity!!
> First is a cool can cozy- for witches!!! I started using it right away!! Even without the can! Next is simply gorgeous crystals! They are on a shelf already!! Next is cute Halloween sicks- a candy corn / hand sanitizer - going to go in my car! And wax warmers that smell so good!! The one is cute little witches hats- many fruity smells!! And a white pumpkin like burnt marshmallows!!❤ Also a pumpkin trivit/coaster. Love the metalic green color!! I love the witch book mark she made me- counted cross stitch!!! A Madame Alexander wicked witch from a Happy Meal!!!
> Next a adorable little witch pumpkin that is color changing!! The only casualty is a pumpkin trivit. But I think I can fix it!
> And last but certainly not least is a awesome witch bust and a super cool witch nutcracker- my 1st one!!!
> ...


Great reap!!! I love the cute socks, pretty crystals, the adorable wax melts, pumpkin trivet and the witch nutcracker is so cool!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

bethene said:


> Here is my wonderful reap from Cryptic Curiosity!!
> First is a cool can cozy- for witches!!! I started using it right away!! Even without the can! Next is simply gorgeous crystals! They are on a shelf already!! Next is cute Halloween sicks- a candy corn / hand sanitizer - going to go in my car! And wax warmers that smell so good!! The one is cute little witches hats- many fruity smells!! And a white pumpkin like burnt marshmallows!!❤ Also a pumpkin trivit/coaster. Love the metalic green color!! I love the witch book mark she made me- counted cross stitch!!! A Madame Alexander wicked witch from a Happy Meal!!!
> Next a adorable little witch pumpkin that is color changing!! The only casualty is a pumpkin trivit. But I think I can fix it!
> And last but certainly not least is a awesome witch bust and a super cool witch nutcracker- my 1st one!!!
> ...


I'm so glad you like everything! Though I'm sad about the broken piece, the mail is so rough with packages 😢 Hope some glue will do the trick!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> View attachment 767560
> 
> 
> A little teaser for my victim! The rain this weekend has literally put a damper on my crafting.


This looks so fabulous...is it maybe a wing?? Can't wait to see what this turns into!



Lauralouthatswho said:


> O.M.G. I am CACKLING myself up!! I just wanted to see if I could do it, and if “remains” will fit inside. I think it’s going to work. I just need to reinforce, make a lid, and make sure the fragile contents will be protected. (Sandwich cat not included)
> 
> Closer and closer everyday, victim.


Wow!! I am so impressed you did that---what a grand idea! Does the unusual size mess with the shipping costs because I might have to steal this idea next year. 


I was away for a few days and reaps started arriving!! Cryptic Curiosity - such a witchy reap for our Reaper Queen!! I especially love the Witch Is In Sign!

CEO 418 - love your reap of Goth Kitty Lady. That black cat jack o'lantern sign and vintage black cat are wonderful. Such a fun video with your fur baby Goth Kitty Lady!!

Nicolita3 - woah what a reaping of Lady Arsenic. I had to look through the pictures twice to see it all! That framed Witches Dance is so special and beautiful and I want to go steal that blanket it looks so cozy and soft. What an overwhelming reap!!

Excited to see more as they roll in. I got my box all wrapped and packaged up this weekend. Considering getting one more thing before I ship!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Wonderful reap Bethene!

No, I didnt rehome the cats - got shots every week until they passed away. Helped a little but I know I cant have any more.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Got a nice card from my reaper today! Thanks reaper! (Says he's watching me...I very paranoid now...)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dbruner said:


> Wonderful reap Bethene!
> 
> No, I didnt rehome the cats - got shots every week until they passed away. Helped a little but I know I cant have any more.


Shots every week...now that's love! {{Hugs}}


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Bethene what a fun witchy reap you received! I love the nutcracker with the kitty at the bottom. Cryptic did you make that cross stitch? I have been working on the same piece for over a year. I need to get back on that!
Tonight going to be dropping my packages for shipping. Yep packages. Got the box all packed and looked over to see one thing that was left out 
I bet this page is about to explode with Reaper goodness as we near the deadline. 👻


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear victim, I received shipping confirmation on your final item today! It should get here before deadline but if it doesnt I will ship everything else.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> O.M.G. I am CACKLING myself up!! I just wanted to see if I could do it, and if “remains” will fit inside. I think it’s going to work. I just need to reinforce, make a lid, and make sure the fragile contents will be protected. (Sandwich cat not included)
> 
> Closer and closer everyday, victim.


Hmmm... maybe I could solve my box issue by constructing a coffin as well. Actually one of my creations would look quite at home in one.  Mind if I borrow the idea?


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Witchful Thinking said:


> This looks so fabulous...is it maybe a wing?? Can't wait to see what this turns into!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it's going to be anymore than what I've paid for shipping in the past, which historically hasn't been frugral by any means. But, I ship odd shapes, and overseas, soooo......


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

lizzyborden said:


> Hmmm... maybe I could solve my box issue by constructing a coffin as well. Actually one of my creations would look quite at home in one.  Mind if I borrow the idea?


🙌 borrow away!! 😸


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Went to the thrift store today, seeking a very particular item I need... I was disappointed. 😢
HOWEVER...

I saw something my victim simply MUST have. So, it left with me. And here I am, starting yet another handmade, when shipping deadline is a week away...
I love stress! 🤣


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

byondbzr said:


> I saw something my victim simply MUST have. So, it left with me. And here I am, starting yet another handmade, when shipping deadline is a week away...
> I love stress! 🤣


I've come to the conclusion that I thrive on stress so looks like I'm in good company.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Just got time to go through the pics - LOVE!!! That coffin box is just adorable.
I found a pretty spectacular store that carried many of the artists my victim referenced. Made out with some amazing stuff, so I just need to find a box! 
This is my favorite part - looking forward to seeing my victim’s reaction!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dear Victim,

Today's been one of those tacky glue won't hold it but super glue gel should, except it's nowhere to be found kind of days. Never fear though as I used Gorilla Glue! Just hoping I used it sparingly enough that I don't have a grotesque-looking parasitic twin sprouting off to the side... but then again, that might not be a bad thing...


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I've got my package ready to mail! Going by the post office this afternoon!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> Dear Victim,
> 
> Today's been one of those tacky glue won't hold it but super glue gel should, except it's nowhere to be found kind of days. Never fear though as I used Gorilla Glue! Just hoping I used it sparingly enough that I don't have a grotesque-looking parasitic twin sprouting off to the side... but then again, that might not be a bad thing...


Your Gorilla Glue comment made me laugh--so true! The glue struggle is real!! My main project this year required a LOT of glue and used a new glue I had never used before (recommended for the project). It was perfect for what I was working on but because it sets quickly I had a lot of glue boogers I had to keep wiping off the bottle.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am loving the reaps folks are posting photos of. Looking forward to seeing more! I'm sure the flying monkeys will be busy between now and the 20th with package pickups. Bethene, I'm sorry one of your pumpkin trivits arrived broken.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I think the flying monkey butts are on fire! I dropped off my package with UPS yesterday afternoon and it was ground 5-7 days, but I just checked and it is supposed to be delivered tomorrow!
That never happens 🐱💀


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

So much to do....so much to do...Hoping I can get it all done before next week!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

farblefumble said:


> So much to do....so much to do...Hoping I can get it all done before next week!


You can do it! You can do it! You can do it! We are all cheering you on!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Work week is almost done … can’t wait to begin finalizing things this weekend! I will venture out tomorrow and Saturday for one more haunt! Hope to find some great treasures.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

farblefumble said:


> So much to do....so much to do...Hoping I can get it all done before next week!


I'm starting to worry too! Munchkin was home sick today and possibly tomorrow. And of course I was asked to volunteer at school for a few hours Monday. What was I thinking?


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Great job so far everyone. 

I have 2 more items to finish up and my victims package will be in the mail.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I'm starting to worry too! Munchkin was home sick today and possibly tomorrow. And of course I was asked to volunteer at school for a few hours Monday. What was I thinking?


Hope your Munchkin feels better, soon!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry all been so busy getting my camp out event projects done. I always say we'll do less no one will notice what we've not done and I still try to do it all. 

Loving all the great gifts folks have received so far...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well informed delivery is showing an incoming package for tomorrow. Just checked on an item I ordered and it hasn't yet been shipped. Could it be a package for me?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Sorry all been so busy getting my camp out event projects done. I always say we'll do less no one will notice what we've not done and I still try to do it all.
> 
> Loving all the great gifts folks have received so far...


A spooky camp out event sounds like fun, describe more! Do you have photos? 💀 🔥


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Tracking shows that my Victim will receive their package by 9:00 pm tomorrow!!!!! So excited, I hope they are not disappointed.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So excited we might see some reaps this weekend! My victim's package says it will be delivered by 7pm. Fingers crossed!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay...so, some of you have been sneaky little Secret Secret Surprise Reapers, to me...

Due to everything with my health and my mom's health, I had to back out of this Reaper, last second, as most of you know. This was a very difficult thing for me to do, as I live for the Big Reaper and try so hard to get many others to join...but I had to give it up, this year. I had to make myself and my mom my main priority.

🎃It seems, though, as some of you have decided to send me some mini Reaps...little cheer up Reaps, if you will. No one had to do it, and I never expected it, but you did...and it means so, very much, to me. To us. You have no idea. Between the little gifts sent to me, some with names, some still secret, those of you who message me to check in on me, and all of the people, here, in the SR threads and some other threads I'm on, who have said kind things, been supportive and wished us well...it just reminds me, even more, how good of a group our little Halloween community is, here, on this forum. You all mean so much, to me. Everything you have said or done means so much. Everything has been appreciated more that you could possibly know.💗

I wanted to post some more of the little gifts sent to us...even though I wasn't part of the reap, I still want my super secret reapers to have the gifts they sent to me posted, here, in the picture thread.

You all have already seen the beautiful black silver skull ring I was gifted, as I posted that, previously...sender is still unknown. I hope you reveal yourself, at some point, so I can thank you, properly. I wear the ring, often.

This next gift was sent from the lovely lizzyborden. She sent my mom a birthday gift of an adorable stuffed skelly panda, a beautiful sun and moon card (which my mom loved and hung right next to her bed), and some Halloween Reeses. It was sooooo sweet of her to send my mom a b-day gift to cheer her up.

She, also, sent me an adorable stuffed skelly kitty to match my mom's panda, a skelly lizard, and another gorgeous card! Again, as I have messaged you, already, thank you, from both of us, so, very much!!💗🎃


























Next, I received a package in the mail from our dear Gothikren. It was a set of NBC Tarot Cards!! She saw that I said I collected and used tarot and oracle cards, so sent me this awesome set for my collection. I didn't have this set, yet!! I have seen others with it, but hadn't seen it in person. I love it! Again, as I have messaged you, as well, thank you so, so much Gothikren!!💗🎃
Here are some pics of the box and some of the cards:


















































They won't let me post anymore in this one, so give me a second for part two of my super secret surprise reaps, lol.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

The packages will grow by one on Monday dear Witchykitty 🧙🏻‍♀️🐱


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, here is part two of my previous post...

Another gift was sent, as well...I know the sender, but I am keeping them anonymous for a little while. I will put their name, here, later. This person sent me an adult coloring book and colored pencils...but not just any one, it's a Halloween Vintage print one!! I love Vintage stuff and some of my fave prints are in this book! They sent me a fun kitty and bat card, too! Thank you, I love it...you know who you are, lol.💗🎃 ( it was from CzarinaKatarina!)


























Next up, a lovely wrapped gift and sweet card came, for me. Inside was the cutest puzzle on the planet!!!! I'm going to need my mom and my husband to help me with this 1000 piece baby! LOL! Even better, it comes with a little poster of the print, which I plan on framing, for sure!! The little orange and white kitten in the bottom middle, with the witch hat, reminds me of my beloved Ty kitty when she was little, so it makes me love the puzzle, even more. I have messaged you, already, like the others, but thank you, so, so much, again, dbruner!!💗🎃




















Lastly, this just came, for me, yesterday...another anonymous gift marked as being from some friends on the forum. Since I don't know who you are, I can't message you, so I will thank you, here. A pretty, sparkly card filled with awesome black and white cemetery photos, labeled on back where they were taken, and the cutest double sided Kitchen Witch info card, which I love! Thank you, so, very much, mystery reaper!!! I hope you reveal yourself, to me, at some point, too!!💗🎃



























Thank you, again, to all of you, for these thoughtful gifts for us. You all warm my heart, whether with little gifts, cards, or your kind words, here, on the forum. Not to mention, all the fun we have, here! Hugs and love to you all, and wonderful Halloween wishes!!💗🎃👻🎃💗


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> The packages will grow by one on Monday dear Witchykitty 🧙🏻‍♀️🐱


Lol...awwww, Shadow Panther...are you being sneaky, too? Hmmm...💗


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Victim, your reap should arrive tomorrow according to the winged monkeys at USPS... (so expect it next week!)... Muhahahahahahahaha!

And yes, I did wrap it in cut up table covers... a Reaper has to do what a Reaper has to do when they can't find any appropriately hued tissue paper.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

_steps out of the Shadows_ oh Witchykitty you will know soon if minions will visit with a package _steps back into the Shadows_


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Victim, your reap should arrive tomorrow according to the winged monkeys at USPS... (so expect it next week!)... Muhahahahahahahaha!
> 
> And yes, I did wrap it in cut up table covers... a Reaper has to do what a Reaper has to do when they can't find any appropriately hued tissue paper.
> 
> View attachment 768178


Good idea!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Dearest victim, I found a little coffin the perfect size to fill with some pretties for you! Your box is getting full, too! Unfortunately, I can’t upload photos right now, because the site wants to give me cookies, and I don’t know how to accept them, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> Dearest victim, I found a little coffin the perfect size to fill with some pretties for you! Your box is getting full, too! Unfortunately, I can’t upload photos right now, because the site wants to give me cookies, and I don’t know how to accept them, lol.


...with one hand out for the cookies and the other with a glass of milk for dunking?🍪🍪🍪🥛
😂

Lol...I've never had the site ask if I will accept cookies, so I'm not sure what the real answer is but, usually, when it asks about cookies, there will be an accept button to tap...
Any mods know anything about this?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> _steps out of the Shadows_ oh Witchykitty you will know soon if minions will visit with a package _steps back into the Shadows_


Why am I only able to think about that GIF from The Simpsons where Homer disappears backwards into the bushes, now?!? LOL😂😘


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

_ Oh WitchKitty so many cute things, I love the Skeleton stuffed animals and all the wonderful things people are sending. Even if you dropped out you are still such a big part of reaper every year. Hope mom and you are healing and doing better. Sending Birthday wishes to mom! 🧡_


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Tvling said:


> Tracking shows that my Victim will receive their package by 9:00 pm tomorrow!!!!! So excited, I hope they are not disappointed.


I'm sure they will love it!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

UPS claims to have reaped someone out there. 🧡🎃


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The flying monkeys have picked up a couple of boxes- both headed south.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> _ Oh WitchKitty so many cute things, I love the Skeleton stuffed animals and all the wonderful things people are sending. Even if you dropped out you are still such a big part of reaper every year. Hope mom and you are healing and doing better. Sending Birthday wishes to mom! 🧡_


Thank you! 💗💖🥰😘🧡


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I just wanted to pop in and say I've been reaped! Munchkin and I are both under the weather today and she's currently napping, so I won't open it until she can help. So it may be as late as tomorrow before I get pictures, but wanted to let you know it arrived. 

PS. I love the artwork on the box!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say I've been reaped! Munchkin and I are both under the weather today and she's currently napping, so I won't open it until she can help. So it may be as late as tomorrow before I get pictures, but wanted to let you know it arrived.
> 
> PS. I love the artwork on the box!
> 
> View attachment 768239


So excited to see what you got! Hope you both start feeling better 🧡


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear victim, your last item arrived today! I just have to get one thing to go with it tomorrow and will be off to the post office on Monday.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> So excited we might see some reaps this weekend! My victim's package says it will be delivered by 7pm. Fingers crossed!


The wait to see what your victim thought is the hardest part of the whole Reaper!! Can’t wait for your victim to open their box since I know what’s in it. ☺🎃


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say I've been reaped! Munchkin and I are both under the weather today and she's currently napping, so I won't open it until she can help. So it may be as late as tomorrow before I get pictures, but wanted to let you know it arrived.
> 
> PS. I love the artwork on the box!
> 
> View attachment 768239


Oooo can't wait to see!!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Just a little sneak peek at one of the projects on my bench. So very soon my victim you will be reaped.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Wonderful reap. I'm sorry to see there was some breakage though.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Finally getting some crafting in...


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So curious! At first I thought that was charcole but now I see letters 🧐


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> ...with one hand out for the cookies and the other with a glass of milk for dunking?🍪🍪🍪🥛
> 😂
> 
> Lol...I've never had the site ask if I will accept cookies, so I'm not sure what the real answer is but, usually, when it asks about cookies, there will be an accept button to tap...
> Any mods know anything about this?


Right?! 😂 There was no button to accept, and I was so confused. I’m using solely from my phone, though, so maybe something was wonky about the formatting. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

The box has been LadyGoats-ified (I made my own word!) and will be heading out shortly! I know I’m not the only one that wonders, when packing the box, “is this enough?”. My dear, sweet victim, I do hope you like it!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear victim, Your reap is boxed and ready to go. I hope you like it!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So munchkin and I took turns napping yesterday and finally got around to opening our package this morning. Thank you so much Tvling!










A box packed with goodies!










This 3D card is so awesome! 










My helper, fresh from the shower and eager to help!










Frankenstein's monster! Ironically this was the same image I based my Halloween cards on last year










Lugosi's Dracula!










Nosferatu! I wish you could have heard the oohs and aahs from munchkin as she opened these.










Chocolate mint and pumpkin spice tea-two of my favorites!










Kiddo taking a selfie with the spooky tree!

And things went crazy at that point with a frenzy of flying paper and my inability to get pictures that weren't a complete blur. So I'll go set it all up and get more pictures as there's so much more to show...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Part two of my reaping!










Three skeleton animals. I thought munchkin would be more fascinated with the cat, but the rat was clearly her favorite!










A standing haunted house sign!










The figurines munchkin was determined to keep!










Halloween stamps and an ink pad! I'll be in card-making mode once my victim's package is sent and will definitely put them to use this year!










Hmmm ... What do we have here?










It's ornaments for my Halloween tree and the best part is...










There's a different image on the back of each one! Tvling definitely had a lot of time invested in these!










Everything together! I forgot to mention that there was a pack of Command hangers included with each of the monster pictures.

I also need to retrieve my tablet from munchkin and add the fabric squares I received as a teaser as well!

Thank you Tvling! You definitely went above and beyond in your reaper duties this year! I love it all!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Well…..I received notice that my main gift has been canceled. There is no way to order a replacement from someone else in time. I am so p***ed off. So boxes for victim 1 and 2 will start flying Monday.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Lizzy so many great things and your munchkin is adorable 🥰 
I especially love the ornaments, TVLing what a great craft idea, I might have to borrow that one day.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Shadow Panther said:


> Well…..I received notice that my main gift has been canceled. There is no way to order a replacement from someone else in time. I am so p***ed off. So boxes for victim 1 and 2 will start flying Monday.


That's horrible! Is there any way you could order and have it direct-shipped to your victim? It still may be late but that might save a few days.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Part two of my reaping!
> 
> View attachment 768372
> 
> ...


Nice reap!! The monster wall hangings are very cool. Love the double sided ornaments (great idea, since ornaments don't always want to face forward!), the teas look yummy and, Omgoodness, love the stamp set!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Well…..I received notice that my main gift has been canceled. There is no way to order a replacement from someone else in time. I am so p***ed off. So boxes for victim 1 and 2 will start flying Monday.


That's awful! I'd be p****d, too!! Is there any way to find something somewhat comparable? Like lizzyborden said, maybe have it direct ship to your victim?
I'm sure everything else you have in the box will be awesome, though!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> The box has been LadyGoats-ified (I made my own word!) and will be heading out shortly! I know I’m not the only one that wonders, when packing the box, “is this enough?”. My dear, sweet victim, I do hope you like it!
> View attachment 768314


Beautiful--you are so talented! I feel the "is this enough" so much. I got everything packed up but can't ship for a few days so now the 'is it enough" doubts are creeping in since I have time to overthink it!



dbruner said:


> Dear victim, Your reap is boxed and ready to go. I hope you like it!


That looks like a BIG box!



Shadow Panther said:


> Well…..I received notice that my main gift has been canceled. There is no way to order a replacement from someone else in time. I am so p***ed off. So boxes for victim 1 and 2 will start flying Monday.


So sorry, so frustrating when you have a plan and it doesn't cooperate! Sounds like whatever you already has will be great!


Lizzyborden love the monsters and all those amazing ornaments. Love the joy on your sweet helpers face! That's a whole tree worth of ornaments Tvling! Great reap!


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Omg. I got reaped!!! Thank you to spookerstar these are amazing gifts, the fur babies love the treats and toys


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

guttercat33 said:


> Omg. I got reaped!!! Thank you to spookerstar these are amazing gifts, the fur babies love the treats and toys
> View attachment 768412
> 
> View attachment 768414
> ...


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

LadyGoats said:


> The box has been LadyGoats-ified (I made my own word!) and will be heading out shortly! I know I’m not the only one that wonders, when packing the box, “is this enough?”. My dear, sweet victim, I do hope you like it!
> View attachment 768314


I would even frame that piece of artwork!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

guttercat33 said:


> View attachment 768424
> 
> View attachment 768421
> 
> ...


Great reap!! The Bride of Frankenstein artwork is lovely, the puppy treats are sooooooooo cute, and I adore the Headless Horseman and Ichabod framed piece!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Shadow Panther said:


> Well…..I received notice that my main gift has been canceled. There is no way to order a replacement from someone else in time. I am so p***ed off. So boxes for victim 1 and 2 will start flying Monday.


I wouldn’t mind waiting past the deadline for a little something extra! ( I am pretty sure other might feel the same) 😉


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Shadow, ugh! I’m sorry. I know that there are ways of saving things, but I get the frustration. You got this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Guttercat so glad you liked it. It was fun to have you as a victim again. I was excited when I saw you wanted a haunted bride. I had never corpsed before so it gave me an opportunity to try something new. Just under her wig in the back you can turn on her eyes. 
After my hubby helped me pack up the box I looked over and the skeleton stand was still sitting there. Didn’t want to repack, so that is why the two boxes. Also included the wire because I found it hard to just clip her to the stand.
Glad the pups enjoyed their treat too. Happy Halloween! 👻🎃


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Amazing beautiful reaps!


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> Guttercat so glad you liked it. It was fun to have you as a victim again. I was excited when I saw you wanted a haunted bride. I had never corpsed before so it gave me an opportunity to try something new. Just under her wig in the back you can turn on her eyes.
> After my hubby helped me pack up the box I looked over and the skeleton stand was still sitting there. Didn’t want to repack, so that is why the two boxes. Also included the wire because I found it hard to just clip her to the stand.
> Glad the pups enjoyed their treat too. Happy Halloween! 👻🎃


Omg I love her so much I have a huge dining room window we're she will be for Halloween 🎃


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

It would take 2 weeks to replace the item I needed to craft. It’s terrible I had to get it from oversees. I have replaced it with a few other items.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry Shadow- that would for sure pi** me off too!!!

Lizzy awesome reaping your little one is so adorable!!
Great reap guttercat33!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

To my 1st reapee- I found a gift that didn't get into your box- it's something I made or you!! I will send it separate!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

LadyGoats, truer words were never spoken!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Guttercat, is the Casper & Wendy item, a t-shirt? It's adorable! I love those candles, they turned out great Spookerstar! I'm happy you found a box to put the bride in! Awesome!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

guttercat33 said:


> View attachment 768424
> 
> View attachment 768421
> 
> ...


So glad you like it!! When Spookerstar first proposed making the corpse bride from Haunted Mansion for you I wasn't sure what the expect but was amazed watching her corpse and paint it! Then she transformed the dress from a thrift store find into a beautiful aging wedding dress with lace and tea to match Constance. Then she crafted the wedding bouquet and she even made that hatchet at a Halloween convention we went to! When I was taking pictures of her at her house I got a little spooked because it looked like she even had a nose when she doesn't. Once she was all packed up I got so excited for you to get to open the box!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm getting a bit nervous about my reaping and hope my victim is happy with what I was able to find. I really wanted to find stuff that was a bit more unique that they couldn't buy themselves. Seeing the quality reaps so far, I guess I know why I'm a bit nervous! 

I am including a hand drawn portrait artwork I made especially for them. It's definitely near and dear to my Halloween heart. 

My shipping box decorating is in the works and hope to get it mailed out in the next couple of days.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I'm getting a bit nervous about my reaping and hope my victim is happy with what I was able to find. I really wanted to find stuff that was a bit more unique that they couldn't buy themselves. Seeing the quality reaps so far, I guess I know why I'm a bit nervous!
> 
> I am including a hand drawn portrait artwork I made especially for them. It's definitely near and dear to my Halloween heart.
> 
> My shipping box decorating is in the works and hope to get it mailed out in the next couple of days.


Wow I can’t wait to see that! Sounds like you put so much thought into your reap which already makes it awesome! Don’t be nervous, I am sure they will love it!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

lizzyborden said:


> Part two of my reaping!
> 
> View attachment 768372
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you like evering. Your little


lizzyborden said:


> Part two of my reaping!
> 
> View attachment 768372
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you liked everything. Your little munchkin has something else on the way. Tracking shows it will arrive Tuesday.


Spookerstar said:


> Lizzy so many great things and your munchkin is adorable 🥰
> I especially love the ornaments, TVLing what a great craft idea, I might have to borrow that one day.


The ornaments as soooo easy. I buy the wood at a craft store, pick out the pictures I want to use, trace around the ornament on the pictures, cut them out and mod podge them on. Easy peasy. I did these for my family for Christmas last year too. - obviously not with Halloween pictures!!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I'm getting a bit nervous about my reaping and hope my victim is happy with what I was able to find. I really wanted to find stuff that was a bit more unique that they couldn't buy themselves. Seeing the quality reaps so far, I guess I'm a bit nervous!
> 
> I am including a hand drawn portrait artwork I made especially for them. It's definitely near and dear to my Halloween heart.
> 
> My shipping box decorating is in the works and hope to get it mailed out in the next couple of days.


I'm sure anyone would love a custom hand drawn piece of artwork!!!!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

guttercat33 said:


> Omg. I got reaped!!! Thank you to spookerstar these are amazing gifts, the fur babies love the treats and toys
> View attachment 768412
> 
> View attachment 768414
> ...


What a great reap!!!! Love the drawing!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Tvling said:


> I'm so glad you liked everything. Your little munchkin has something else on the way. Tracking shows it will arrive Tuesday.


Thank you! I'm sure she'll love it! Caught her trying to snatch the little tree off the shelf again last evening.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well munchkin's reaper gift arrived today and she absolutely loves it and is insisting we hang it over her bed!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

lizzyborden said:


> Well munchkin's reaper gift arrived today and she absolutely loves it and is insisting we hang it over her bed!
> 
> View attachment 768503


I'm so glad she likes it.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear victim, your reap is on its way to you!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Tvling said:


> I'm so glad she likes it.


Oh my goodness even more!! What a perfect sign, very thoughtful to include her!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I got a message from my reaper today 💀 I love this cool 3D card 🎃 The picture just screams Halloween!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Shipping box is decorated, items are bubblewrapped and loaded.... shipping out tomorrow!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

What a cute Jack sign! I could see a young one having that on their door


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Oh my goodness even more!! What a perfect sign, very thoughtful to include her!!


I wanted to find something to put in the box with your stuff so she didn't feel left out, but couldn't find anything I was happy with so decided to send it separately. Glad it got there early.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Well I managed between all the stuff I got on my to do list for this weekend's Halloween Camping event to get our box out... I hope my victim likes what's inside.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Well I managed between all the stuff I got on my to do list for this weekend's Halloween Camping event to get our box out... I hope my victim likes what's inside.


I'm sure they will love it!!! Have fun camping!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok the flying monkeys have their boxes. I hope they take care of them. I always worry about breakage


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

OHHH it's sooooooo exhausting to host a weekend event like this thanks to the pandemic where we skipped a year we've held a Geocaching Halloween event for 12 or so years now. For the past 5 years we taken to hosting a Friday s'mores, cocoa and an evening caching game in the evening for campers. Saturday is the BIG potluck we host for campers and non camping cachers. In past years we've had nearly 75 to 100 people at these. Sunday is a farewell breakfast for campers. We end up with the RV packed to the gills, the pick-up and a small trailer and then the Hearse pack too. We have a few folks who help out be it's never as many as one would like most of the work ends up being us. 

Last year's photos - the party tent at our site








the front

















the hearse - Earl and his bride









The potluck Barn








Saturday night a stiff wind came up and the party tent ended up in the marsh behind the camp site we had to scramble on how to serve breakfast Sunday morning.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Shipped my package and someone is getting reaped this Friday!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> OHHH it's sooooooo exhausting to host a weekend event like this thanks to the pandemic where we skipped a year we've held a Geocaching Halloween event for 12 or so years now. For the past 5 years we taken to hosting a Friday s'mores, cocoa and an evening caching game in the evening for campers. Saturday is the BIG potluck we host for campers and non camping cachers. In past years we've had nearly 75 to 100 people at these. Sunday is a farewell breakfast for campers. We end up with the RV packed to the gills, the pick-up and a small trailer and then the Hearse pack too. We have a few folks who help out be it's never as many as one would like most of the work ends up being us.
> 
> What a wonderful event! I bet it is a ton of work but sounds like everyone loves it. Wish I lived closer, I would attend
> Enjoy and cant wait to see this year's photos
> 🎃 🔥🎪


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Someone is getting reaped Friday too and Saturday


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Well munchkin's reaper gift arrived today and she absolutely loves it and is insisting we hang it over her bed!
> 
> View attachment 768503


Love this!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear victim, if USPS tracking is to be believed you will be reaped tomorrow before 9:00 pm!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Dear Victim - I am working hard to make the shipping deadline but I might be a day late! Some things take longer than planned 😐


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Excited we are about to get another wave of photos with all of these reaps about to drop. 🎃 🎇


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I have to wait until the last day to ship but have it all boxed up and ready to go out tomorrow morning!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I have to wait until the last day to ship but have it all boxed up and ready to go out tomorrow morning!


Can't wait for your victim to receive their box! 🧡🖤🧡


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Finishing one thing, then to box and ship tomorrow. One piece will be coming straight from the vendor.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OK victim, update for ya!


The final handmade item is done, and I really love it. I hope it doesn't break in transport! I think I can pack it securely.
I have the right box, it's getting a makeover right now...
Tomorrow I should be able to pack up, and ship by Friday!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Dear Sweet Victim:

One package left,
One seam to sew,
Then off to you
This box will go.


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations all -- and most especially to my kind, generous, and feline-friendly Reaper in Beaumont, TX (one of my favorite places I've never visited. When Charles Leroy McNutt decided to put pen to paper, he settled on 'Beaumont' as his _nom du plume_ in honor of his hometown).

Amongst the cornucopia contained in the decorated box were queite a number of treats for one Bartholomew A. Cat, a remarkable jigsaw puzzle, six (!) _Sante Muerte_ candles in a thematic six-pack carrier, some scrapbooking supplies, a bevy of prints of covers of classic horror comics (a weakness of mine), a brass candlestick suitable for murder and mayhem, a lantern (complete with cobwebs and the skeletal hand of a former owner), a grim reaper candle or incense burner... the list goes on. But yu can see them all for yourself!

I onl;y hope that my own humble offerings bring as much joy to my own dear victim...






  







  







  







  







  




❮
❯


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reap Pumpkin King and your cat is so cute!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Pumpkin King said:


> Greetings and Salutations all -- and most especially to my kind, generous, and feline-friendly Reaper in Beaumont, TX (one of my favorite places I've never visited. When Charles Leroy McNutt decided to put pen to paper, he settled on 'Beaumont' as his _nom du plume_ in honor of his hometown).
> 
> Amongst the cornucopia contained in the decorated box were queite a number of treats for one Bartholomew A. Cat, a remarkable jigsaw puzzle, six (!) _Sante Muerte_ candles in a thematic six-pack carrier, some scrapbooking supplies, a bevy of prints of covers of classic horror comics (a weakness of mine), a brass candlestick suitable for murder and mayhem, a lantern (complete with cobwebs and the skeletal hand of a former owner), a grim reaper candle or incense burner... the list goes on. But yu can see them all for yourself!
> 
> ...


Great reap! Love that you got all the goodies for your adorable kitty, too! The horror covers are cool, like the kitty towel and scrapbook items, too! The lantern is awesome.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Dear victim your package says it will arrive Tuesday. I hope it all makes the trip safe and sound.


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

dbruner said:


> Great reap Pumpkin King and your cat is so cute!


Thanks! He is adorable....but he's also just over a year old and THE WORLD IS HIS TOY BOX!!!!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Imma be dancing into the shipping deadline like “I made it!”!!!! 💃🏼

It’ll still be two separate shipments Victim, but the first will be on its way soon! Can’t say when the next one will be…still waiting on arrivals of other things. There’ll be more handmade items in the second shipment, but very likely not like the handmade items in the first shipment. 📦


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Victim your package should be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Looks like many of us are flying together! Package 📦 is boxed up and decorated 😉!
Will be sent with the flying brooms 🧹 tomorrow! Looking forward to seeing all the great reaps!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Part two of my reaping!
> 
> Three skeleton animals. I thought munchkin would be more fascinated with the cat, but the rat was clearly her favorite!]
> 
> ...


Lol

Love the classic monster portraits and the ornament are fantastic.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

guttercat33 said:


> Omg. I got reaped!!! Thank you to spookerstar these are amazing gifts, the fur babies love the treats and toys


Another great reap. The headless horseman silhouette is very nice.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Well munchkin's reaper gift arrived today and she absolutely loves it and is insisting we hang it over her bed!
> 
> View attachment 768503


That is sooo cool. I would be just as eager!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Bat express heading your way victim. All decorated, bubble wrapped and poofy. Hope everything makes it safely.


----------



## morganmac (Jul 15, 2021)

I've been reaped by @dbruner! The package arrived yesterday but I got home very, very late from work and didn't open it until this morning. I love everything!

I wanted to get a picture of how beautifully everything was wrapped, but SOMEONE (not the 3-year old, my husband who is usually ambivalent about Halloween but was weirdly excited for this!) started tearing into things before I could. So imagine all of this in tissue and ribbon!










The reusable bags and table runner made such a nice photo backdrop to hide the utter chaos that is my kitchen table. 😬









Some baking and decorating supplies, as well as some beautiful tea towels. I don't want to get them dirty!









Mugs and tea. I've made it this far without any Halloween mugs, so I'm stoked to have some now! And the tea varieties sound and smell amazing.









For the toddler. I had to wrestle the squishmallow candy corn away from him for a pic, so I'd say he likes it.









A gorgeous votive and candles for my experimentally witchy teen. Kiddo hasn't seen it yet because they aren't home, but I know this will be a hit.









A puzzle and some string lights.









A really nice resin skull, some spider webs, and a pumpkin spice air freshener.









Our favorite part of the reap is this print from
Over the Garden Wall. I love the color scheme, it makes me think of all the older fairytale books I had that belonged to my parents when they were kids. Love it!

And finally, a close-up of the table runner before it gets covered in dog hair. 😂









I love it all. This week has been especially difficult for our family because we've all managed to catch colds and the teenager is in the hospital for asthma complications (hopefully coming home today, so this will be a nice welcome home surprise). Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

morganmac said:


> I've been reaped by @dbruner! The package arrived yesterday but I got home very, very late from work and didn't open it until this morning. I love everything!
> 
> I wanted to get a picture of how beautifully everything was wrapped, but SOMEONE (not the 3-year old, my husband who is usually ambivalent about Halloween but was weirdly excited for this!) started tearing into things before I could. So imagine all of this in tissue and ribbon!
> 
> ...


Wow! I love it all! dBruner did you draw the picture? It's awesome!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Morganmac, so glad you like everything and nothing broke!
Tvling, I got the picture from an artist on etsy, I wish I could draw like that.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

dbruner said:


> Morganmac, so glad you like everything and nothing broke!
> Tvling, I got the picture from an artist on etsy, I wish I could draw like that.


I can't draw a stick man!!!! It's awesome!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Package should arrive Tuesday victim....


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

The Pumpkin King said:


> Greetings and Salutations all -- and most especially to my kind, generous, and feline-friendly Reaper in Beaumont, TX (one of my favorite places I've never visited. When Charles Leroy McNutt decided to put pen to paper, he settled on 'Beaumont' as his _nom du plume_ in honor of his hometown).
> 
> Amongst the cornucopia contained in the decorated box were queite a number of treats for one Bartholomew A. Cat, a remarkable jigsaw puzzle, six (!) _Sante Muerte_ candles in a thematic six-pack carrier, some scrapbooking supplies, a bevy of prints of covers of classic horror comics (a weakness of mine), a brass candlestick suitable for murder and mayhem, a lantern (complete with cobwebs and the skeletal hand of a former owner), a grim reaper candle or incense burner... the list goes on. But yu can see them all for yourself!
> 
> ...


Nice reap Pumpkin King! Also impressed with how you got your photos posted so you can scroll through from side to side, I didn't know that was possible!



morganmac said:


> I've been reaped by @dbruner! The package arrived yesterday but I got home very, very late from work and didn't open it until this morning. I love everything!
> 
> I wanted to get a picture of how beautifully everything was wrapped, but SOMEONE (not the 3-year old, my husband who is usually ambivalent about Halloween but was weirdly excited for this!) started tearing into things before I could. So imagine all of this in tissue and ribbon!
> 
> ...


Woah what a reap morganmac! So many to die for items---that Over the Garden Wall print is so special, the table runner and skull are wonderful and I love those mugs!! Especially the jack o 'lantern, what a great pair....all of it so good. Always a great reaper dbruner!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

morganmac said:


> I've been reaped by @dbruner! The package arrived yesterday but I got home very, very late from work and didn't open it until this morning. I love everything!
> 
> I wanted to get a picture of how beautifully everything was wrapped, but SOMEONE (not the 3-year old, my husband who is usually ambivalent about Halloween but was weirdly excited for this!) started tearing into things before I could. So imagine all of this in tissue and ribbon!
> 
> ...


Hope you all are feeling better and your teenager does get to come home as planned.

A fabulous reaping and I have to say I'm drooling over the table runner!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I had already alerted Bethene that I would ship a day late and good thing as munchkin didn't last the whole day at school. So now both of us are on antibiotics and steroids but should have enough time to work on finishing that last project. So very soon my dear victim, very soon!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

lizzyborden said:


> I had already alerted Bethene that I would ship a day late and good thing as munchkin didn't last the whole day at school. So now both of us are on antibiotics and steroids but should have enough time to work on finishing that last project. So very soon my dear victim, very soon!


Hope you both get to feeling better soon!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Tvling said:


> Hope you both get to feeling better soon!


Thank you!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds like its going to be Reaper mayhem of the best kind in the next few days. My package is on its way dear victim. Hoping and worrying that you will like it!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I hope you and Munchkin feel better soon!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

morganmac said:


> I've been reaped by @dbruner! The package arrived yesterday but I got home very, very late from work and didn't open it until this morning. I love everything!
> 
> I wanted to get a picture of how beautifully everything was wrapped, but SOMEONE (not the 3-year old, my husband who is usually ambivalent about Halloween but was weirdly excited for this!) started tearing into things before I could. So imagine all of this in tissue and ribbon!
> 
> ...


Awesome reap!! Love that skull table runner, the baking supplies, suuuper love and need that vintage print kitty scraper, and love the mugs and tea!
Hope you all feel better!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I had already alerted Bethene that I would ship a day late and good thing as munchkin didn't last the whole day at school. So now both of us are on antibiotics and steroids but should have enough time to work on finishing that last project. So very soon my dear victim, very soon!


Hope you guys feel better, soon! I'm sure your victim will understand it being a little late so you can recuperate.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

dbruner said:


> I hope you and Munchkin feel better soon!


Thank you!

I have to ask if you made the skull table runner? I'm hoping one day my skills are that good.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

lizzyborden said:


> I had already alerted Bethene that I would ship a day late and good thing as munchkin didn't last the whole day at school. So now both of us are on antibiotics and steroids but should have enough time to work on finishing that last project. So very soon my dear victim, very soon!


RSV is so bad right now. It went through our house in August and every person ended up on antibiotics. Feel better!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Some very good reaps so far.... I always feel like I don't measure up. And WOW I'm I like the only one without a cat? I have rescue Great Danes... Mr Riggs AKA Big is almost 250 pounds.... he refuses to get on the doc's scale.... heck he refuses to go in to the Doc's office. On his cute side he does drink out of the bathroom sink and tub faucets. Which is easy for him his shoulders come to my waist.








This is Misty our latest adoption... She is so tiny compared to BIG. Just a tad over 100 pounds. But Riggs lets her be boss EXCEPT when it comes to treats being handed out he needs to taste test every one and accidentally swallows.










We're off to host our weekend Halloween camping event... SO NO PARTIES, DRINKING or Haunted House Hopping while we're gone. Leftovers in the fridge EAT them.... NO hanging out at the fast food joint.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Some very good reaps so far.... I always feel like I don't measure up. And WOW I'm I like the only one without a cat? I have rescue Great Danes... Mr Riggs AKA Big is almost 250 pounds.... he refuses to get on the doc's scale.... heck he refuses to go in to the Doc's office. On his cute side he does drink out of the bathroom sink and tub faucets. Which is easy for him his shoulders come to my waist.
> View attachment 768803
> 
> This is Misty our latest adoption... She is so tiny compared to BIG. Just a tad over 100 pounds. But Riggs lets her be boss EXCEPT when it comes to treats being handed out he needs to taste test every one and accidentally swallows.
> ...


We have a fish. Our dear Cocker Spaniel Angel passed away in 2018 and we miss her. We are talking about getting another dog, however.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have been reaped! I love it all! I am supposed to be working but am slacking a little lol. I will post pictures in just a minute.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Some very good reaps so far.... I always feel like I don't measure up. And WOW I'm I like the only one without a cat? I have rescue Great Danes... Mr Riggs AKA Big is almost 250 pounds.... he refuses to get on the doc's scale.... heck he refuses to go in to the Doc's office. On his cute side he does drink out of the bathroom sink and tub faucets. Which is easy for him his shoulders come to my waist.
> View attachment 768803
> 
> This is Misty our latest adoption... She is so tiny compared to BIG. Just a tad over 100 pounds. But Riggs lets her be boss EXCEPT when it comes to treats being handed out he needs to taste test every one and accidentally swallows.
> ...


OMG! I LOVE big dogs. My favorite is any breed of Mastiff. Your babies are so cute!!!!!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I opened the box and it's packed full of wonderful stuff! 

The first things were these handmade stickers

















Next were some cool plants for my Halloween village


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

The next thing I pulled out of the box was this really awesome tumbler! 









Next were some homemade coasters, I love the color! 









Next were some magnets, they are already on my fridge in my home office! 








View attachment 768813


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

These string lights were next with origami paper over them. 









Next was my absolute favorite part of the reaping! I have a Disney themed home office and I think this painting is going to stay up all year!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

lizzyborden said:


> I had already alerted Bethene that I would ship a day late and good thing as munchkin didn't last the whole day at school. So now both of us are on antibiotics and steroids but should have enough time to work on finishing that last project. So very soon my dear victim, very soon!


Hope you both feel better soon!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Next was this cute bat and some bath and body hand sanitizer. I love the scent! 









This hand towel that matches the cup and painting theme!









There was also a stand for a house in my halloween village! 









There was also 2 candles, they look like the drip blood red wax when lit! And this card that had a cool 3d image! 









Thank you so much Eeriot!









I loved it all! My cat Winnie checking everything out!


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Nice reap Pumpkin King! Also impressed with how you got your photos posted so you can scroll through from side to side, I didn't know that was possible!


Thanks. It's a *Gallery*.

Under the three dots, go to *Gallery*
Click the *Add Media + *button In the upper right to add images. Probably videos too, but I haven't tried that.
You get the option to *Create *an album or *Add *the media to an existing album.
When you want to share the album, click the Camera Icon down below (*Gallery Imbed*).It's next to the Insert Image (painting) icon.
Enjoy!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Some very good reaps so far.... I always feel like I don't measure up. And WOW I'm I like the only one without a cat? I have rescue Great Danes... Mr Riggs AKA Big is almost 250 pounds.... he refuses to get on the doc's scale.... heck he refuses to go in to the Doc's office. On his cute side he does drink out of the bathroom sink and tub faucets. Which is easy for him his shoulders come to my waist.
> View attachment 768803
> 
> This is Misty our latest adoption... She is so tiny compared to BIG. Just a tad over 100 pounds. But Riggs lets her be boss EXCEPT when it comes to treats being handed out he needs to taste test every one and accidentally swallows.
> ...


Your doggies are beautiful!!
Have fun at your event!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

nicolita3 said:


> Next was this cute bat and some bath and body hand sanitizer. I love the scent!
> View attachment 768817
> 
> 
> ...


Great reap! Love all the Hocus Pocus stuff...the painting is great!..., the homemade stickers are so cute and your kitty is adorable!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Lizzyborden - I didn't make the table runner, it is from HomeGoods!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I love your reap Nicolita, I would leave the painting up all year too!

Stinkerbell, your dogs are so cute.


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I’ve missed so much. Been busy and haven’t had time to even respond to people. I have to catch up on this thread. That said,
VICTIM, a package is on its way!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

dbruner said:


> Lizzyborden - I didn't make the table runner, it is from HomeGoods!


Wow! I miss so much by living in the sticks.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have received a couple more sneaky secret reaper packages! (Seriously, you all are the best at tryin to cheer someone up...and, today, was a very rough day, so I needed it. It always feels good to be thought of...) 💗 💗 🎃

First, I opened this package that held an adorable card and the super cutest NBC wooden hand crank music box! I took several pics, as there were designs on every side! (I'm still trying to figure out the right speed to turn the crank to play the song, correctly, lol.) Did you buy this, or make it?? It's so, super cool, either way!! I will probably wear it out, playing it, as I am simply fascinated with it, lol. Thank you so, very much, Lady Arsenic!!! This gift was so thoughtful, of you! Hugs!!💗🎃💗































Next up, the second package received had my kitties going insane! I couldn't keep them away from the box! I thought, maybe, it was because the sender had cats, but, when I opened the box, I saw why they wanted it so badly, lol.
There were gifts inside, not just for me, but for my mom, husband and my three kitties!! Boy, did they know it! LOL
The gifts for me were so wonderful...this, current special reaper sent me two lovely DotD sugar skull kitty cats, a vintage style black cat which I just love to pieces, two black cat pot holders and a bag of candy for us all!
Then there were lots of goodies for the kitties, Max, Lunafreya and Nike...two bags of treats, a package of Halloween mice (that I almost bought, so it's good I didn't) and a jingle ball toy for each of them that reminds me of the Willy Wonka Everlasting Gobstopper, lol. They kitties love all the toys, I know they will gobble up those treats, and they even love the box, of course, hahaha!
After that, there was a package for my husband that was full of some of his fave Halloween candies (he immediately ate a filled chocolate pumpkin).
Finally, a package for my mommy that had filled chocolate pumpkins for her, as well (she, also, ate one immediately, hahaha!), BOO window clings and a wooden BOO hanging sign. (She loves BOO things!!)
Again, thank you, so, so much, for sending these lovely gifts too cheer me up...and little goodies to send some cheer to my husband, mom and kitty babies, too!! Hugs, Shadow Panther, from all of us!!

Here are some pics...will probably have to continue in another post:



















































More kitty pics to be continued in the next post...hang on, one second!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kitty pics, continued, from previous post:

















































































Thank you, again, ShadowPanther!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Once again, I must say how wonderful and truly caring and thoughtful of a group, this is. Everyone is always so good to each other...always ready to cheer someone up, if needed! I love y'all...you know how to make a witchy kitty cry some happy tears! hugs!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I’m DYING!!! 🤣🤣🤣

OK my victim, your reap is ready to be spirited away!! (The first part anyway). Headed eastward, but that’s not much of a clue since I’m literally at the Pacific Ocean 😄

Despite my best efforts, I always feel like the fragile items are traveling very precariously. 😬


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was reaped by Shadow Panther thank you so much. Love it all. 
So let's share the goodies 









Open the box and first thing I pull is this awesome metal skull love it 









Then I pull these awesome jack lights 









Some cool black candles 









I love wax melts and she gave me a bunch whoot









I am a huge tea drinker and she gave me 2 teas I have never tried. 









I also have a thing for cauldrons and she gave me these cool ones 


















And there's more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Then she gave me some earrings love nbc









Next up this great Jack plant holder









There was one casualty which makes me so sad I will try to fix it .









And then this cool sign









And a 









Thank you so much for everything I truly appreciate it .


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I've been REAPED!  

I got these beautiful LED candle set that has flicker light and GOREgeous illustrations. They even have a timer and I LOVE them!! Thank you so much @madammorrible - this is perfect and I already have them set up in the perfect place.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Then she gave me some earrings love nbc
> View attachment 768861
> 
> 
> ...


Nice reap!! I love all the NBC items...the sign is awesome and those Zero earrings are adorable (I couldn't wear them, though...no pierced ears). Love all the wax melts and that cute little cauldron, too!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> OHHH it's sooooooo exhausting to host a weekend event like this thanks to the pandemic where we skipped a year we've held a Geocaching Halloween event for 12 or so years now. For the past 5 years we taken to hosting a Friday s'mores, cocoa and an evening caching game in the evening for campers. Saturday is the BIG potluck we host for campers and non camping cachers. In past years we've had nearly 75 to 100 people at these. Sunday is a farewell breakfast for campers. We end up with the RV packed to the gills, the pick-up and a small trailer and then the Hearse pack too. We have a few folks who help out be it's never as many as one would like most of the work ends up being us.
> 
> Last year's photos - the party tent at our site
> View attachment 768634
> ...


WoW i love this so so much!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I've been REAPED!
> 
> I got these beautiful LED candle set that has flicker light and GOREgeous illustrations. They even have a timer and I LOVE them!! Thank you so much @madammorrible - this is perfect and I already have them set up in the perfect place.
> 
> View attachment 768876


Those are awesome!!! I love when battery operated items have timers!! Even better!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I just barely managed to get my reap out on time! Dear Victim, you should be reaped on Monday! I hope you like what I have sent you!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Someone will be getting reaped on Tuesday.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reaps. Frankie's Girl, I love those candles!

Saki girl, the NBC stuff is so cool and I love the metal skull.


----------



## Batleybee (Jun 8, 2021)

I got my reap today!
A beautiful metal jack-o-lantern, an old fashioned art block, an oversized mug with the phases of the moon and adorable cat earrings... then baking supplies and fun sprinkles!
The kitchen towel is so cute I don't know if I will bring myself to actually use it.
I love the handmade ornament, it's the first ornament for my Halloween tree!
The earrings are perfect 2 black kitties just like my two fur babies. I love it all!!!!

Thank you @hostesswiththemostess you made my day!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Love the jack-o-lantern & the mug! Those are perfect Batleybee!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been REAPED! Got home a little late to find a spooky box on my porch. Of course had to first put on some Halloween PJs, pour some wine, and set the scene with a haunted screen on the TV before I opened. 
my reaper is being secretive but I have used my detective skills and I know who you are. I will let you remain secret here for now but will send you a private message. 
so many amazing handmade items it is unbelievable!
I need to make sure my photos are not too dark before I start uploading, but get ready 🎃


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I’m so glad you liked your reap Batleybee!!! Have a wonderful Halloween!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

The box had so many great quotations and images, and had to wait for it to be cat scanned before I could start


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hmmmm, someone was reaped today....I hope it made it to the right address, & all in one piece........


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Witchykitty-I had to put the toys in a drawer because my cats wanted them-lol. I am so glad everyone liked what I sent. I enjoyed putting it together.

Saki.Girl-noooooooo Sally broke. Noooooooo. They are a matched pair. I am bummed, but I am glad you liked everything. What I ordered was a tea keeper for you that I was going to carve with your name in Theban script. That is why I was so p***ed off.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Such beautiful hand made items! Doily/
Trivet, lap blanket, and pillow cover with Disney Villains. Dark Disney is our theme this year. There was even a spooky macramé wall hanging. Do you see the skulls and creepy faces?


----------



## Batleybee (Jun 8, 2021)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Love the jack-o-lantern & the mug! Those are perfect Batleybee!


Everything was perfect!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Next some wonderful things for my creepy conservatory of plants. All hand made, researched and documented.
I think this specimen is from the carnivorous book. Perhaps a cross pollination of the Cobra Lilly and the Purple Pitcher Plant


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

If I was reaped today please know I haven’t left the house today. Just a bit under the weather. I will check my mail tomorrow


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So much more from my likes and dislikes list, my reaper went above and beyond. I love black and white photos of cemeteries. For a teaser I received some that were from the great northwest. Now such lovely photos have been turned into a calendar! There are also some framed beauties. Someone is a talented photographer


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

And finally a few items for my cabinet of curiosities. I have always wanted a shrunken head and my reaper made me one. They also made this cast of a turtle. It might go outside this year for the little mermaid section of our Dark Disney haunt but then added to the cabinet for years to come. 
I can’t thank you enough for the thoughtful and beautiful reap you sent to me. I feel very special! Also, I know how busy you have been, not sure how you had the time to craft so many unique items for me. Thank you!🧡🖤🧡👻


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Spookerstar, I love the turtle, the homemade blanket, and the cemetery calendar is perfect! What a cool idea!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Well victim, maybe you'll post pictures tomorrow?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Batleybee said:


> I got my reap today!
> A beautiful metal jack-o-lantern, an old fashioned art block, an oversized mug with the phases of the moon and adorable cat earrings... then baking supplies and fun sprinkles!
> The kitchen towel is so cute I don't know if I will bring myself to actually use it.
> I love the handmade ornament, it's the first ornament for my Halloween tree!
> ...


Awesome reap! Love the metal pumpkin, the vintage block, the beautiful moon phase mug, the ornament...lots of fun goodies!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> If I was reaped today please know I haven’t left the house today. Just a bit under the weather. I will check my mail tomorrow


I hope you feel better, soon!! Healing energy sent!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the link to the thread @Lauralouthatswho!

I received my Reap today! I don't know if we're telling who our reapers were? I will update if I see that we are.

Oh. My. Gosh! I was expecting a Target delivery today, and when I came home, it was on top of a huge box (very well stuffed with recyclable stuffing so nothing was damaged)... and the box it was on, had the headless horseman on the side. I thought "That's weird, the other half of the Target delivery comes tomorrow, but they have Halloween boxes for Halloween purchases, cool!"

Nope. It was my Reap, and my Reaper drew some amazing pictures on the box! I not artistic. My victim is going to just be confused when they get their box, lol, it was the only one I had, that everything fit into.

Anyway, I received some really awesome things!! I got a pumpkin shaped bone cage with a bat on top, a light up milk can with scarecrow Jack o'lantern topper, a light up "pumpkin wagon" stand for a Halloween village, a purple light up glass bottle shaped like a skull, a vintage style Jack o'lantern man holding a skull parade stick, neon Funko Pop Mayor (Nightmare Before Christmas), two very cool tack pins, one is the Mayor, the other the Headless Horseman, an adorable Frankenstein's monster sucker tin from See's candy, with a butterscotch (my favorite, how did you know??) sucker inside, and it came in an adorable Halloween bag with a black cat on it...two solar powered spotlights with changing colors--including blue, which I was looking for, and last but not least (and if I've left anything out, I'll edit), a perfect Johanna Parker Jack o'lantern soup mug with lid and spoon! I put it up with my mugs immediately!

Thank you a million times over, everything was perfect, and nothing was damaged at all. I would hug you if I could!

I had to edit because I didn't even turn the See's bag over to see that it was two-sided! I was just too excited, I guess!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> And finally a few items for my cabinet of curiosities. I have always wanted a shrunken head and my reaper made me one. They also made this cast of a turtle. It might go outside this year for the little mermaid section of our Dark Disney haunt but then added to the cabinet for years to come.
> I can’t thank you enough for the thoughtful and beautiful reap you sent to me. I feel very special! Also, I know how busy you have been, not sure how you had the time to craft so many unique items for me. Thank you!🧡🖤🧡👻
> View attachment 768939
> View attachment 768940
> ...


So many great homemade/crafted gifts!
The spooky calendar is cool, and that skull/creepy face crocheted blanket is awesome!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> Thanks for the link to the thread @Lauralouthatswho!
> 
> I received my Reap today! I don't know if we're telling who our reapers were? I will update if I see that we are.
> 
> ...


Nice reap!! The artwork is all great! Love the HH pin, the color changing spotlights and, omgoodness, the Johanna Parker pumpkin soup mug!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, and you can tell everyone who your reaper is...unless one of you has some reason for it not to be told, yet.
Letting people know who your reaper was when you post your pics lets you thank your reaper, properly, and so we can all see who sent each person their awesome gifts!🎃👻


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Hmmmm, someone was reaped today....I hope it made it to the right address, & all in one piece........


It was me!!!

Thank you, Lady Arsenic, I have the best story to tell but will save it til the end. Onto PICTURES!








































so, I had like 20 minutes to type up a likes/dislikes list before I had to get back to work on the LAST DAY of signups, so I relied heavily on Halloween characters/movies (which I normally don’t do, but am definitely going to continue!!). I mentioned that I heart Sam from Trick R Treat, and got the BEST mug. Seriously, can’t decide if I want to drink out of it or put succulents in and keep ot out all year. So cute! The door mat was promptly placed out front by the kids after I took a photo of it. 
the black lace curtains were a new item on my list, too, because I want to decorate my cubicle at work (i was an elementary librarian before getting an office job, so the decor can be a bit more elevated now - yay!). So thrilled to put these up! You see that Lucifer loves them, too!
The kids evenly split the candy (I got the tie breaking piece), so candy is always good. 
the card is going on display in my cubicle, too it’s adorable. 
But let’s talk about the Ouija socks…
While at Spirit TWO days ago, I walked around with these socks for about 40 minutes. Went back and forth about buying them, and eventually decided that heck yes, I’m buying these!! I love them!!
And then my niece saw them and fell in love, so I gave them to her.
The thing is, I never buy things for myself, but loved these enough to give in and “splurge”, only to have them for about 3 hours. So, these may not seem like a big deal (especially compared to the other amazing items in this Reap), but I got more sentimental about them than I probably should’ve.
Thank you, Lady Arsenic!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

LairMistress, the mug fits in perfectly up there!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am loving all the reaps. Every year everyone sends so many amazing things.

Witchykitty Ty for the well wishes. I’ve had stomach issues for years so I amused to my stomach being cranky with me.

while I run to the courthouse for my Mom I will check my mail just in case there’s any surprises for me. If there is I will get pics posted later tomorrow after things calm down. Maybe throw in a cat pic or two.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

@LadyGoats , it does, you stalked me well! I wasn't going to reveal your name yet but then I realized I showed off the letter that you put in the box, and it's signed.  

I just want to thank you and tell you again how much I love it all!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> It was me!!!
> 
> Thank you, Lady Arsenic, I have the best story to tell but will save it til the end. Onto PICTURES!
> View attachment 768961
> ...


Great reap! Love the curtains...and the kitty sitting on the big one, love the Sam mug and rug, and the socks seemed like they were meant to be!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> I am loving all the reaps. Every year everyone sends so many amazing things.
> 
> Witchykitty Ty for the well wishes. I’ve had stomach issues for years so I amused to my stomach being cranky with me.
> 
> while I run to the courthouse for my Mom I will check my mail just in case there’s any surprises for me. If there is I will get pics posted later tomorrow after things calm down. Maybe throw in a cat pic or two.


There should always be a cat pic...if you don't have one, go borrow one from a friend or neighbor for your pics (be sure to let them know, though!)...even better, adopt one!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Witchykitty-I had to put the toys in a drawer because my cats wanted them-lol. I am so glad everyone liked what I sent. I enjoyed putting it together.
> 
> Saki.Girl-noooooooo Sally broke. Noooooooo. They are a matched pair. I am bummed, but I am glad you liked everything. What I ordered was a tea keeper for you that I was going to carve with your name in Theban script. That is why I was so p***ed off.


I know I was totally bummed. There was no saving her  
Aww that would have been cool I totally understand why was bummed but I do love what you sent thank you


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ladyagoats I'm so happy that mug made it safely, I thought it was great too! Your story about the socks made me smile because I couldn't decide which ones to get, and which size would be best. So I also went back & forth on them. I made a Ouija board bedside table many years ago, maybe your hearts intentions communicated to me through the table! I'm glad you & the kids loved everything, happy Halloween!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have received a couple more sneaky secret reaper packages! (Seriously, you all are the best at tryin to cheer someone up...and, today, was a very rough day, so I needed it. It always feels good to be thought of...) 💗 💗 🎃
> 
> First, I opened this package that held an adorable card and the super cutest NBC wooden hand crank music box! I took several pics, as there were designs on every side! (I'm still trying to figure out the right speed to turn the crank to play the song, correctly, lol.) Did you buy this, or make it?? It's so, super cool, either way!! I will probably wear it out, playing it, as I am simply fascinated with it, lol. Thank you so, very much, Lady Arsenic!!! This gift was so thoughtful, of you! Hugs!!💗🎃💗
> View attachment 768829
> ...


I'm not much on NBC but I absolutely LOVE that music box!!!! The DotD kitty skulls and the vintage cat are so cute. I especially LOVE YOUR KITTY!!!!! So cute!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Kitty pics, continued, from previous post:
> 
> View attachment 768851
> View attachment 768850
> ...


OMG!!!!! They are so cute!!!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> I was reaped by Shadow Panther thank you so much. Love it all.
> So let's share the goodies
> View attachment 768853
> 
> ...


LOVE the skull!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Batleybee said:


> I got my reap today!
> A beautiful metal jack-o-lantern, an old fashioned art block, an oversized mug with the phases of the moon and adorable cat earrings... then baking supplies and fun sprinkles!
> The kitchen towel is so cute I don't know if I will bring myself to actually use it.
> I love the handmade ornament, it's the first ornament for my Halloween tree!
> ...


I love the pumpkin and the earrings!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> The box had so many great quotations and images, and had to wait for it to be cat scanned before I could start
> View attachment 768913
> View attachment 768909
> View attachment 768910
> ...


Cool box. Love your kitty AND your wine glass!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> Such beautiful hand made items! Doily, lap blanket, and pillow cover with Disney Villains. There was even a spooky macramé wall hanging. Do you see the skulls and creepy faces?
> View attachment 768914
> View attachment 768915
> View attachment 768916
> ...


I wonder if your Reaper crocheted all of that themselves!!!!! That's awesome!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> If I was reaped today please know I haven’t left the house today. Just a bit under the weather. I will check my mail tomorrow


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> And finally a few items for my cabinet of curiosities. I have always wanted a shrunken head and my reaper made me one. They also made this cast of a turtle. It might go outside this year for the little mermaid section of our Dark Disney haunt but then added to the cabinet for years to come.
> I can’t thank you enough for the thoughtful and beautiful reap you sent to me. I feel very special! Also, I know how busy you have been, not sure how you had the time to craft so many unique items for me. Thank you!🧡🖤🧡👻
> View attachment 768939
> View attachment 768940
> ...


Awesome Reap. That turtle is so cool!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

LairMistress said:


> Thanks for the link to the thread @Lauralouthatswho!
> 
> I received my Reap today! I don't know if we're telling who our reapers were? I will update if I see that we are.
> 
> ...


What an awesome reap. Not only did you get some awesome gifts but some great artwork!!! So many people on this site are talented artists, I wish I could draw like that! If I was you, I would cut out the artwork that's on the box and frame them along side the letter. What an awesome keepsake to remember this forum!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

LadyGoats said:


> It was me!!!
> 
> Thank you, Lady Arsenic, I have the best story to tell but will save it til the end. Onto PICTURES!
> View attachment 768961
> ...


How sweet! Karma was good to you. You were kind enough to give away something that you splurge on yourself for so she decided to reward you!!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Every year the reaps that folks send are always good but I think this season is the best yet. I’m blown away by the gifts that are being received. Everyone is doing a terrific job! Kudos! Looking forward to seeing more. 
By the way, all the pet photos are fantastic!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

VICTIM!
Your package has left my hands, you should get it Monday! 
Also, picked up my stamps for the Halloween card exchange!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow just WOW! So many reaps yesterday!
- Pumpkin King I love all the kitty treats that JimmyMM sent for Barthomomew and those Sante Muerte candles are awesome
- MorganMac so many black cat things and dbruner that Over the Garden Wall print is wonderful, and the table runner so unique. Hope the family gets better and kiddo gets to come home from the hospital
- Stinkerbell and Frog - hope the camping trip is a success and storms don't make the trip too soggy. I can't imagine having a pet that big!
- Nicoleta, hand made stickers? So cool. All of those Hocus Pocus items are great but that painting! Then I started to think I remember someone posted that they made a painting for their victim and off I went down a rabbit hole. I never did see who that was. Your reaper remains secret for now I guess. A cat named Winnie seems so appropriate as well. 
- WitchyKitty what a great music box Lady Arsenic sent, I love NBC. Also the kitty toys are so fun, a kitty reap! Shadow where did you find the one that looks like a gobsmacker?
- ShadowPanther I am bummed you didn't get the tea box to make for Saki but the things you sent were wonderful. Those planters are amazing. Too bad one was sacrificed to the postal gods. I love celestial teas and the two you sent I make as iced tea in the summer. 
- Frankie's Girl those candles are amazing. I especially love the crow. Madammorrible did you make them?
- Batleybee how fun you received your first ornament for your tree from hostesswiththemostess. You will have those memories for years. Great earrings too
- Lairmistress that mug is very cool and fits with your collection perfectly. Lauralou I didn't know Sees Candy had such fun Halloween things. We have a place by my brother's house I need to check out.
- LadyGoats I love your story of the socks. Lady Arsenic you picked out the perfect items, especially the lacy window coverings! So elegant

When I went on my hunt to see who posted about painting something for their victim I dug into the Reaper Discussion thread that somehow I totally forgot about. I found more reaps over there too! 
- Creepy Spiders not only do you have the most amazing shoes, but how perfect that SAM832 sent you a cat plate from Dolores Umbridge's office 😄 That succulent grave planter is an idea I am going to steal for sure. So cool. 
- Love and Eyeballs - you have a Bethene Witchy Spell Book! I love how she makes them and they fit perfectly into your decorations. Thank you for the pic of your cute Bee with the jingly collar. I think all reap photos should include pets. 

That was one big reaping day. It seems like there are so many more waiting to drop. I saw several say arriving on Tuesday. Cant wait 💀


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> And finally a few items for my cabinet of curiosities. I have always wanted a shrunken head and my reaper made me one. They also made this cast of a turtle. It might go outside this year for the little mermaid section of our Dark Disney haunt but then added to the cabinet for years to come.
> I can’t thank you enough for the thoughtful and beautiful reap you sent to me. I feel very special! Also, I know how busy you have been, not sure how you had the time to craft so many unique items for me. Thank you!🧡🖤🧡👻


Spookerstar- I think whoever reaped you reaped me last year. Whoever it is does the most beautiful and unbelievable work.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Tvling said:


> What an awesome reap. Not only did you get some awesome gifts but some great artwork!!! So many people on this site are talented artists, I wish I could draw like that! If I was you, I would cut out the artwork that's on the box and frame them along side the letter. What an awesome keepsake to remember this forum!!


i sent a box a few years ago with a drawing on it that stayed in circulation for a few years. My victim used it for their victim, it got sent around a few times, and made its way back to me - twice! Last year, I sent it (along with the story, and the list of people it made it’s way to was written inside a flap), but I don’t think my victim from last year participated this year.

This box was on the large side, so I can’t imagine it’ll happen again with this one, but I’ll be sending a couple smaller packages out on Sunday to some of you weirdos (I’m kidding, I love you all!!) with tagged up boxes. Maybe they’ll stay in circulation? It’d be amazing if everyonethat got them added their own “mark” 😍


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

LadyGoats said:


> i sent a box a few years ago with a drawing on it that stayed in circulation for a few years. My victim used it for their victim, it got sent around a few times, and made its way back to me - twice! Last year, I sent it (along with the story, and the list of people it made it’s way to was written inside a flap), but I don’t think my victim from last year participated this year.
> 
> This box was on the large side, so I can’t imagine it’ll happen again with this one, but I’ll be sending a couple smaller packages out on Sunday to some of you weirdos (I’m kidding, I love you all!!) with tagged up boxes. Maybe they’ll stay in circulation? It’d be amazing if everyonethat got them added their own “mark” 😍


That's awesome!!!!!! I'll consider myself very fortunate if I get a box that's been in circulation for a few years with amazing artwork. I don't think I will be able to make myself reuse it the next year though. I will probably keep it and frame the pictures!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My victim should be getting reaped Monday!

Oh and the box is plain ugly with no artwork. Sorry.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

nicolita3 said:


> Next was this cute bat and some bath and body hand sanitizer. I love the scent!
> View attachment 768817
> 
> 
> ...


What a great reap---I especially love that stand for your Halloween village!! I have been meaning to make those for years---wonder if your reaper made it or found it somewhere!



Saki.Girl said:


> I was reaped by Shadow Panther thank you so much. Love it all.
> So let's share the goodies
> View attachment 768853
> 
> ...


What a wonderful reap. I am in love with that metal skull and I can smell all the wonderful scents just looking at those pictures that tea is making my mouth water!



Frankie's Girl said:


> I've been REAPED!
> 
> I got these beautiful LED candle set that has flicker light and GOREgeous illustrations. They even have a timer and I LOVE them!! Thank you so much @madammorrible - this is perfect and I already have them set up in the perfect place.
> 
> View attachment 768876


What awesome candles!!



Batleybee said:


> I got my reap today!
> A beautiful metal jack-o-lantern, an old fashioned art block, an oversized mug with the phases of the moon and adorable cat earrings... then baking supplies and fun sprinkles!
> The kitchen towel is so cute I don't know if I will bring myself to actually use it.
> I love the handmade ornament, it's the first ornament for my Halloween tree!
> ...


Those graveyards for your cupcakes are so cool! Love the earrings too!



Spookerstar said:


> And finally a few items for my cabinet of curiosities. I have always wanted a shrunken head and my reaper made me one. They also made this cast of a turtle. It might go outside this year for the little mermaid section of our Dark Disney haunt but then added to the cabinet for years to come.
> I can’t thank you enough for the thoughtful and beautiful reap you sent to me. I feel very special! Also, I know how busy you have been, not sure how you had the time to craft so many unique items for me. Thank you!🧡🖤🧡👻
> View attachment 768939
> View attachment 768940
> ...


That skull blanket is beautiful and the stuff for your curiosity cabinet are perfect! I don't know why a cemetery calendar never occurred to me---that is a genius idea!! So many thoughtful items--what a great reap!



LairMistress said:


> Thanks for the link to the thread @Lauralouthatswho!
> 
> I received my Reap today! I don't know if we're telling who our reapers were? I will update if I see that we are.
> 
> ...


What a great job as usual Lady Goats. Your artwork blows me away (and I remember that box circulating for awhile!). How fun your reap and your victims reap arrived the same day!!



LadyGoats said:


> It was me!!!
> 
> Thank you, Lady Arsenic, I have the best story to tell but will save it til the end. Onto PICTURES!
> View attachment 768961
> ...


Those curtains are to die for (and your kitty makes them even better). Great job Lady Arsenic!! Love the socks story!



X-Pired said:


> Every year the reaps that folks send are always good but I think this season is the best yet. I’m blown away by the gifts that are being received. Everyone is doing a terrific job! Kudos! Looking forward to seeing more.
> By the way, all the pet photos are fantastic!


I totally agree. Loving the reaps, the really special thoughtful reaps and all the pet pics!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

SOMEONE SHOULD CHECK THEIR FRONT PORCH RIGHT NOW.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> I am a huge tea drinker and she gave me 2 teas I have never tried.


The cinnamon apple spice is one of my favorites!



Spookerstar said:


> I have been REAPED! Got home a little late to find a spooky box on my porch. Of course had to first put on some Halloween PJs, pour some wine, and set the scene with a haunted screen on the TV before I opened.


Love it!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

So many awesome reaps! I hope that my victim enjoys the package I am shipping out today (a day late but worth it - one of the items took a bit longer than I had anticipated).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, guys...this WitchyKitty/Reaper Princess is beginning to feel truly spoiled!! You guys rock!! I feel half guilty and half thankful... 💗 🎃💗
I just received two more boxes of gifts for me and my family! 

The first box was filled with lots of crafted goodies! There was a set of origami paper lights, a set of magnets, which are already on my fridge, and some really nice, soft, orange crocheted coasters, which are already being used! I love it all and thank you so, so much for thinking of me, Melanormal!! Sending hugs!! 💗 I hope you have a Happy Halloween season!🎃👻



















The second box was from our Reaper Queen! She sent me an absolutely beautiful WitchyKitty wreath! The pictures don't do it justice. It's lovely. I already have it hanging up.
Then, she sent some fuzzy Frankenstein Monster socks for my mom, which she put on right away, and a package of gummies for my husband! So sweet to think of them, too!
Luna and Nike claimed the box and tissue paper immediately. They either take turns laying in it, or wrestle in the box over who gets to be in it, lol. Sisters, what can ya' do?
Thank you, so, very much, bethene...we love everything you sent us! Many hugs to you, as well!!! 💗 Happy Halloween season!!👻🎃👻

















































**I don't even know what to say...everyone is just so dang sweet!!!*


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow WitchyKitty such great stuff. Those origami lights look like what Nicolita received. Melanormal did you paint the Winifred picture?


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Spookerstar said:


> Wow WitchyKitty such great stuff. Those origami lights look like what Nicolita received. Melanormal did you paint the Winifred picture?


They do look the same! The name signed on the card is different though, and I could not find the name when I searched the forum.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> The box had so many great quotations and images, and had to wait for it to be cat scanned before I could start
> View attachment 768913
> View attachment 768909
> View attachment 768910
> ...


Lovely box! And, I have those wine glasses-they are my favorites!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Wow WitchyKitty such great stuff. Those origami lights look like what Nicolita received. Melanormal did you paint the Winifred picture?


I had remembered someone else got these paper lights and coasters, too. I figured it was the same person. Hmmm...🤔 A mystery...


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, guys...this WitchyKitty/Reaper Princess is beginning to feel truly spoiled!! You guys rock!! I feel half guilty and half thankful... 💗 🎃💗
> I just received two more boxes of gifts for me and my family!
> 
> The first box was filled with lots of crafted goodies! There was a set of origami paper lights, a set of magnets, which are already on my fridge, and some really nice, soft, orange crocheted coasters, which are already being used! I love it all and thank you so, so much for thinking of me, Melanormal!! Sending hugs!! 💗 I hope you have a Happy Halloween season!🎃👻
> ...


Gorgeous wreath!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

@LadyGoats I nearly did reuse the box! I hadn't sent mine out yet (I did today), and I only had one box in the house that I could fit everything into. I considered taking it out to pad everything better, and reuse your box instead. I truly hope everything makes it in the box I sent to my victim. There's no glass, etc., but still things that could be damaged.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I was reaped by the amazing Bethene! I can't express how much I love love love everything you made for me. My kitties wanted in the box right from the start to get their gifts thanks for thinking of them.  I was appreciative of the last train to Clarksville reference on the box btw it made me smile. I got awesome witches bells, little black candles that I needed, a cute witch hand towel, an awesome jack mini tomstone, and a handmade jack wreath that I love and my husband ooed and ahead over, plus an amazing Dept 56 figure scene oh and last but not least one fabulous homemade spellbook. Thanks again for everything! You are the queen for a reason!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Slight delay with shipping this year victim, some car troubles put my shipping schedule off. But worry not, your box will be in the post and winging it's way to you tomorrow.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I was reaped! I don't know who they are, but the card they sent said there would be two packages, so maybe the next one will solve the mystery? Whoever you are, I love everything! You really nailed all my interests!








And you're an amazing artist, as demonstrated by this awesome painting of a Halloweeny froggy 🐸








I collect frogs and am always looking for Halloween frogs, so this is perfect!
This box was decorated all festive 🎃








Bonnie and Peanut Butter had to inspect








Trees, bushes and a platform for my Spooky Town display! 








Stamps for card making, a festive spoon for baking, cupcake liners and paintbrushes - I always need more paintbrushes! 








Skeleton dog (his eyes light up, jaw moves - so cool!) and spiders - all for our yard haunt display 🎃









There's more...


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Kitty pics, continued, from previous post:
> 
> View attachment 768851
> View attachment 768850
> ...


Thank you for the cute kitty fix, those 2 are adorable.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I've been REAPED!
> 
> I got these beautiful LED candle set that has flicker light and GOREgeous illustrations. They even have a timer and I LOVE them!! Thank you so much @madammorrible - this is perfect and I already have them set up in the perfect place.
> 
> View attachment 768876


Oooooooo those are gorgeous, very nice reaper gift ya got there.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Part 2 of my awesome reap..
Bonnie checking out these cool lights








Cute ghost string lights, spider earrings and an adorable bracelet 








Halloween coasters 








And a set of magnets (here they are on my fridge)









Thank you whoever you are for this great reap! I love all of it!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Gothikren said:


> I was reaped by the amazing Bethene! I can't express how much I love love love everything you made for me. My kitties wanted in the box right from the start to get their gifts thanks for thinking of them.  I was appreciative of the last train to Clarksville reference on the box btw it made me smile. I got awesome witches bells, little black candles that I needed, a cute witch hand towel, an awesome jack mini tomstone, and a handmade jack wreath that I love and my husband ooed and ahead over, plus an amazing Dept 56 figure scene oh and last but not least one fabulous homemade spellbook. Thanks again for everything! You are the queen for a reason!
> View attachment 769051
> 
> View attachment 769052
> ...


Nice reap!! Love the spell book, of course, the wreath, witch bells, kitty toys...so many awesome things! Your kitties are adorable, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> Part 2 of my awesome reap..
> Bonnie checking out these cool lights
> View attachment 769078
> 
> ...


Great reap! (Hmmm...another with paper lights and coasters. Is everyone able to make these but me?? Lol!)
Love the stamps, baking items, and the frog painting is so perfect!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reaps! I love the frog painting. We have so many talented artists here.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Just finish reading through all the post (catching up) and seeing all the reaps! Some very amazing stuff! We definitely have some very artistic people here. Enjoyed looking at all the beautiful things everyone has received. 
Dear Victim - Your Package 📦 should be arriving today by this evening!!!!
Can’t wait to see more reaps!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Loving all these reaps... they are always so creative and fun!
Dear Victim.. your goodies are on their way and should land with you on Monday. Everything crossed that it all makes it unbroken... I really did tempt fate this time!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received my 2nd reaping- (which I did so Love and Eyeballs could play along!!!). So she was my 2nd reaper and victim, lol!
First is a awesome hanging witch for out side cemetery/ witch area! 
Next is a adorable tree topper witch. She will be out all year in my bedroom!!
Next is my wonderful candles- awesome fabric which I love- and black cat ear rings!!!(squee!!)
A hand embroidery witch head- another all year around in my bedroom, a close up of my kitty ear rings!!
Close of my candles with my kitty Louie.
I live this potion bottle!! Great addition to my witches area!!! The card she sent and a freaking cool raven skull!!
Next is close ups if the hocus pocus sign(love !!!) And that great fabric!!

More to follow in another post


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> I’m DYING!!! 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> OK my victim, your reap is ready to be spirited away!! (The first part anyway). Headed eastward, but that’s not much of a clue since I’m literally at the Pacific Ocean 😄
> 
> Despite my best efforts, I always feel like the fragile items are traveling very precariously. 😬


Wait, I’m slow in catching up, lol! Is this coffin your shipping box!?! If so, how cool is that!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is the rest of my goodies a clear coffin that heald amazing crystal/gems. Which included blue tger eye, blood stone, amethyst, and quartz!! A wonderful addition to my wonderful collection!!a wig to use with my witches, Miss Lucy trying to steal a piece of plastic from my candle, and another of Lucy - she kept trying to run off with my hocus pocus sign!!!- actually both tigers did- Lucy and Louie!! . But mostly Lucy has "some 'splaining to do"!!!
Thank you Love and Eyeballs for my fabulous reaping!!!!!I love it all!!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

bethene said:


> Here is the rest of my goodies a clear coffin that heald amazing crystal/gems. Which included blue tger eye, blood stone, amethyst, and quartz!! A wonderful addition to my wonderful collection!!a wig to use with my witches, Miss Lucy trying to steal a piece of plastic from my candle, and another of Lucy - she kept trying to run off with my hocus pocus sign!!!- actually both tigers did- Lucy and Louie!! . But mostly Lucy has "some 'splaining to do"!!!
> Thank you Love and Eyeballs for my fabulous reaping!!!!!I love it all!!!
> View attachment 769145
> View attachment 769146
> ...


What a great reap! And Lucy is adorable and definitely innocent of the charges against her 😉


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I received my 2nd reaping- (which I did so Love and Eyeballs could play along!!!). So she was my 2nd reaper and victim, lol!
> First is a awesome hanging witch for out side cemetery/ witch area!
> Next is a adorable tree topper witch. She will be out all year in my bedroom!!
> Next is my wonderful candles- awesome fabric which I love- and black cat ear rings!!!(squee!!)
> ...


Great reap!! That tree topper standing witch is lovely! I love the orange and yellow layers of her dress, pretty hat and all the pretty hair she has! I really like that fabric, too. Those kitty earrings are Purrfect for you! Of course, you have your cutie kitty you have checking out the goodies, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Here is the rest of my goodies a clear coffin that heald amazing crystal/gems. Which included blue tger eye, blood stone, amethyst, and quartz!! A wonderful addition to my wonderful collection!!a wig to use with my witches, Miss Lucy trying to steal a piece of plastic from my candle, and another of Lucy - she kept trying to run off with my hocus pocus sign!!!- actually both tigers did- Lucy and Louie!! . But mostly Lucy has "some 'splaining to do"!!!
> Thank you Love and Eyeballs for my fabulous reaping!!!!!I love it all!!!
> View attachment 769145
> View attachment 769146
> ...


Lol, little adorable thieves , lol. 
I love all the crystals you got, too!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reap Bethene! I especially love the fabric and the potion bottle. I so wish I wasnt allergic to cats. Yours are adorable.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I was reaped!!! As soon as I get home, I will open my TWO boxes and post pictures!! I’m so so excited!!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I got the second package from my reaper and I love it 🎃 It's a "tomb sweet tomb" stone. It will fit in very nicely in the yard display. 









I still don't know who my reaper is but thank you, this was a great reap!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I got the little reapies, me!
































All kinds of little goodies! Really like the Reaper sign! And someone deals with vinyl because I got my screen name on a cup and hat! The bottom part of the palm reader hand did break, but it’s not too bad, and in the back. Only one problem: you didn’t include your name! Though I see that you are in Florida. Good luck with the upcoming forcast. Well, thanks to my still secret reaper!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I was Reaped and *I AM DEAD*. 
Just absolutely speechless at the wonder of it.
Thank you from the bottom of my heart lucidhalloween
I can tell how much thought and time you spent creating the perfect reap for me. Shipping this all the way from the UK must have cost you a fortune let alone the overwhelmingly generous reap!

Below are photos of everything but I also put together this video so can see it in all its glory together. I got an entire dark dinner party setup!!! Everything on that dining room table was part of my reap! I am just blown away





As soon as DHL pulled up in front of he house I knew something was up....I opened the door and the ghosts on the package made it official---I had been reaped!! The handmade card is gorgeous and looking into the box I got goosebumps of excitement. It was a gothic dream!! Here are some photos of the individual items:

























Beautiful placards that came with a chalk marker!


















The perfect touch for my table or future flower arranging!









These wonderful potions for the cocktails Spookerstar and I like to make...and they double as decorations!




















These bat coasters are even more stunning in person!!










Look at the detail on this gorgeous potion bottle! The lace!! The charms---one of those charms looks like it has blood in it. Its so special and I will treasure it for years to come as part of my collection!









There is MUCH more to come..


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> I got the second package from my reaper and I love it 🎃 It's a "tomb sweet tomb" stone. It will fit in very nicely in the yard display.
> View attachment 769162
> 
> 
> I still don't know who my reaper is but thank you, this was a great reap!


Very cool...and your kitty looks adorable modeling the stone, for you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

sikntwizted said:


> I got the little reapies, me!
> View attachment 769159
> 
> View attachment 769161
> ...


Nice reap! Love the spellbound tray and all the cool personalized items!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Part 2 of my reap from lucidhalloween!!



These gorgeous handmade set of gold vampire fangs as napkin holders. AND the box was lined with crimson VELVET!!
AND a whole set of black cloth napkins that most of my gifts were wrapped in which was pure genius!


















Then an entire SET of these stunning goblets that any vampire would be proud to drink out of. I am in awe that I own these now, and that these glass beauties somehow made it all the way from the UK in one piece!!









A set of these wonderful small dishes - each one had a different image including a raven and potion bottles!









I gasped when I opened this and started to tear up at the unbelievable amount of work and thought that went into this! There are so many goodies in here for my dinner party---here are just a few!































I was so delighted by this poison apple kitchen time lucidhalloween made for me. It will make me happy every time I use it!! What a cool idea!!










Wonderful bat stir sticks...are you seeing this whole dinner party come together!!!









Even more to come!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Part 3 of my reap from lucidhalloween


This beautiful hand painted box was lined with a wonderful skeleton image and was filled with these awesome little potion bottles which are also wine charms!!! lucidhalloween thought of everything for the perfect spooky evening.
























A perfect spiderweb tablecloth/runner










I cannot even believe how generous lucidhalloween was!! I have never seen a candelabra like this but now I wonder how I lived without it! It sits on the table so it fits under my chandelier even with candeles so I don't have to offset it! I even got dripping blood candles to go with it!

















These great bat decorations didn't make the video but are already in use now! I don't know how you managed to make this so perfect lucidhalloween....the movement is wonderful, I keep staring at it and how you managed to ship it without it getting tangled is amazing!!



















And last but not least---this glorious necklace!!! I LOVE it...its got such perfect gothic vampire vibes. Its like the jewel version of dripping blood. I can't wait to wear it to my dinner party but am still wearing it now because it makes me feel so fancy! 










Thank you again so so much. I am overwhelmed with gratitude. 🎃 🦇 🎃 🦇 🎃 🦇


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Part 3 of my reap from lucidhalloween
> 
> 
> This beautiful hand painted box was lined with a wonderful skeleton image and was filled with these awesome little potion bottles which are also wine charms!!! lucidhalloween thought of everything for the perfect spooky evening.
> ...


What a wonderful reap! 
Love the candelabra, beautiful glasses, glass plates with designs, little box with potion bottles inside, table runner, blood drop necklace, botanicals in vials, bat coasters...it's all awesome! 
I really love the video you made, too, to show it all off, together, and the spooky music you played as a background. Very cool.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Here are pictures of my amazing reap from Batleybee! Thank you so much for all the wonderful Halloween goodies-I definitely squealed, screamed and jumped up and down so many times while opening this reap! First of all, there were 2 (yes, 2!) boxes! First box-there was a BEAUTIFUL tree skirt that is double sided. NBC is an absolute favorite here so this definitely was perfect!! On the other side are some spiders on purple fabric-which I also adore and plan to use both sides according to my Halloween mood!























There was also an amazing NBC calendar, which I adore and was so excited to see I can use it all year! The pasta will be so fun to make and, as you can see, the raven will fit in perfectly with my family room pillows! My kiddo also loves the votives, the stickers, and the amazing patch.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Here is the patch-it is from my daughter’s
Favorite anime show







unfortunately, we did have one casualty in transit







but everything else was perfect. 
my dog, Tucker, was so excited to check out the reap, too.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

And!! If that wasn’t already amazing enough, here is box #2. First off, I am
In love with this plant!! It fits my decor so well and it also lights up!!







next, these awesome Jack Skellington lights.
Oh, they are great and will be used (probably by my kiddo around her bed!)















And these glow in the dark stakes are to DIE for! I am so excited to put them outside tomorrow and see them at night! (This was a picture from inside our closet lol!)







Also, there were several super fun crafts that I am looking forward to doing with the kiddo during the season, and some cute gel clings for the window.
Thank you so much Batleybee-you were so generous and I love everything you sent! Happy Halloween!!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

It’s been such a busy week that I haven’t had time to post here to thank my reaper! Thank you for all of the amazing gifts, Bethene! Bee loves his new collar, and the decor goes perfectly with the things I’ve already put out for Halloween.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

bethene said:


> I received my 2nd reaping- (which I did so Love and Eyeballs could play along!!!). So she was my 2nd reaper and victim, lol!
> First is a awesome hanging witch for out side cemetery/ witch area!
> Next is a adorable tree topper witch. She will be out all year in my bedroom!!
> Next is my wonderful candles- awesome fabric which I love- and black cat ear rings!!!(squee!!)
> ...


I’m so glad you like everything! I looked everywhere for a witch like the tree topper, and was so excited when I found her! I embellished her accessories a little to give her some additional bling, haha. It was so much fun being your not so secret reaper!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

WitchfulThinking I'm amazed everything survived the journey and so so glad that it did! You're very welcome, and thank you for being my victim... I had lots of fun putting it together


----------



## Batleybee (Jun 8, 2021)

Holly Haunter said:


> And!! If that wasn’t already amazing enough, here is box #2. First off, I am
> In love with this plant!! It fits my decor so well and it also lights up!!
> View attachment 769253
> next, these awesome Jack Skellington lights.
> ...


I'm glad you like it! I'll look to see if I can find another purple votive.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Amazing reaps! Love seeing them all. 
Dear Victim… the flying brooms will try again to deliver the package. I hope you receive it soon.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> And!! If that wasn’t already amazing enough, here is box #2. First off, I am
> In love with this plant!! It fits my decor so well and it also lights up!!
> View attachment 769253
> next, these awesome Jack Skellington lights.
> ...


Great reap!! Love the NBC calendar and tree skirt, the raven, stickers, mercury glass candle holders...lots of great stuff!! The pasta would be fun and yummy, too! Your doggie is adorable, as well!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Batleybee said:


> I'm glad you like it! I'll look to see if I can find another purple votive.


No worries-you did so much for us and we are grateful 🧡🖤🧡🖤 no need to find a replacement!!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Great reap!! Love the NBC calendar and tree skirt, the raven, stickers, mercury glass candle holders...lots of great stuff!! The pasta would be fun and yummy, too! Your doggie is adorable, as well!


Thank you!! I think I may be one of two of us that doesn’t have a kitty.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I have been reaped! 

It actually came a few days ago but I was out of town all last week so this was a pleasant surprise to come home to! I love everything, so many cool, unique gifts in here. Thank you *CzarinaKatarina!








*
I love how everything was individually wrapped! Felt like spooky Christmas
*







*

An assortment of goodies! Some vintage reproduction wall art, cross-stitch patterns, wax melts, and much more








Had to get a close-up of these bath powders, which smell great








This was the biggest surprise! So many lovely little gems in skull-shaped bottles!









😁


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome reap! I love the puzzle especially. Czarina, where did you get it?


----------



## sam832 (Oct 8, 2021)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Part 3 of my reap from lucidhalloween
> 
> 
> This beautiful hand painted box was lined with a wonderful skeleton image and was filled with these awesome little potion bottles which are also wine charms!!! lucidhalloween thought of everything for the perfect spooky evening.
> ...


Love it all! Such a great idea having an overall theme that brought it all together!


----------



## sam832 (Oct 8, 2021)

Holly Haunter said:


> And!! If that wasn’t already amazing enough, here is box #2. First off, I am
> In love with this plant!! It fits my decor so well and it also lights up!!
> View attachment 769253
> next, these awesome Jack Skellington lights.
> ...


Ooooh. Love that plant. Another great reap!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK here's my haul from Frankie's Girl. The drawings are hers. Not pictured is the other black wall planter, there are some bat/spider transfers & a pumpkin shelf sitter guy I already had sitting on the shelf. The book is fabulous & I'll slowly make my way through it since there so many great vampire stories in it. I'm also now glad I didn't buy out all the pumpkins in Target. I have plenty of space for the bat wall clings & have to decide which wall will get them, same with the pumpkin light. LOVE IT ALL!!

I didn't include the lovely decorated box because I have been given permission to reuse it for my victim. I made a miscalculation on my original pumpkin ale box so I'm sending Frankie's Girl's box to MY victim & it's in the car to go out tomorrow.


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

nicolita3 said:


> These string lights were next with origami paper over them.
> View attachment 768814
> 
> 
> ...


My daughter is Eeriot. I just want you all to know that this is her first reaping (she's 15), and I think she did a great job! I wish I had her talent!


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

nicolita3 said:


> They do look the same! The name signed on the card is different though, and I could not find the name when I searched the forum.


These are from my daughter Eeriot (her real name is Elliot). She's 15, and this is her first reaping--yes, she did paint the picture and drew the stickers.


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> Part 2 of my awesome reap..
> Bonnie checking out these cool lights
> View attachment 769078
> 
> ...


Glad you like it! I signed the card, but I forgot to include my name in the packages!  The painting is from my daugher (Eeriot)--I wish I was that talented!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I think I’m caught up on all the reaps now. Somehow I missed Witchful Thinking’s amazing dark dinner party reap. So beautiful. Also very impressed with Eariot’s artwork. Great job everyone!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> Thank you!! I think I may be one of two of us that doesn’t have a kitty.


Doggies are great, too! Yeah, there are quite a lot of us with cats, though, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CrypticCuriosity said:


> I have been reaped!
> 
> It actually came a few days ago but I was out of town all last week so this was a pleasant surprise to come home to! I love everything, so many cool, unique gifts in here. Thank you *CzarinaKatarina!
> 
> ...


Great reap!! Love the silicone molds, vintage style items, wax melts...and omgoodness, I adore the box of mini skull bottles with crystals!! That's so cool!!
Are those Halloween lip glosses in the pic? Also, whatever is above those looks cool, too, the white and black printed item...is it a mug?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> OK here's my haul from Frankie's Girl. The drawings are hers. Not pictured is the other black wall planter, there are some bat/spider transfers & a pumpkin shelf sitter guy I already had sitting on the shelf. The book is fabulous & I'll slowly make my way through it since there so many great vampire stories in it. I'm also now glad I didn't buy out all the pumpkins in Target. I have plenty of space for the bat wall clings & have to decide which wall will get them, same with the pumpkin light. LOVE IT ALL!!
> 
> I didn't include the lovely decorated box because I have been given permission to reuse it for my victim. I made a miscalculation on my original pumpkin ale box so I'm sending Frankie's Girl's box to MY victim & it's in the car to go out tomorrow.
> View attachment 769308
> ...


Nice reap! The drawings are fantastic! Love the socks, vampire book, pumpkin spotlight...what are the cute looking things in the black holder on the right?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(I added to my previous post about the vintage style coloring book I received from one of you...I couldn't give the name at the time until they were revealed to their actual victim...but, it was CzarinaKatarina who sent me the awesome coloring book! I just wanted to make sure she got the credit for being so sweet to send me something!)

On that note...will anyone fess up to sending the pretty skull ring or the cemetery black n white pictures and kitchen witch info card? Lol. I'd love to thank you, both, personally!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Melanormal said:


> Glad you like it! I signed the card, but I forgot to include my name in the packages!  The painting is from my daugher (Eeriot)--I wish I was that talented!


Mystery solved! Thank you so much. It was a perfect reap 🎃 The painting will be part of my year round Halloween display - thank you Eeriot!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> (I added to my previous post about the vintage style coloring book I received from one of you...I couldn't give the name at the time until they were revealed to their actual victim...but, it was CzarinaKatarina who sent me the awesome coloring book! I just wanted to make sure she got the credit for being so sweet to send me something!)
> 
> On that note...will anyone fess up to sending the pretty skull ring or the cemetery black n white pictures and kitchen witch info card? Lol. I'd love to thank you, both, personally!


I'm sorry. I had sent you a private message saying that I had sent the ring. I really didn't want to "fess up" but could tell you wanted to know. It is NOT an expensive ring! so enjoy it before it starts turning your finger green!!!! LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tvling said:


> I'm sorry. I had sent you a private message saying that I had sent the ring. I really didn't want to "fess up" but could tell you wanted to know. It is NOT an expensive ring! so enjoy it before it starts turning your finger green!!!! LOL


Thank you!!! Awww, if you didn't want to say you sent it, that would've been okay! I was just being silly...though, I do like to be able to thank people who say or do kind things, for me! 
I absolutely love it. I have worn it quite a bit, and it still hasn't turned my finger green, lol. It doesn't matter if it wasn't expensive...it's still lovely and was such a sweet gesture to think of me to send it! 💗🎃
I didn't see a private message, from you...I can scroll through and see if I missed it. Thank you, again!!!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

My package has made it to victim's city this morning!! Now I'm nervous. Hope they like it?!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow so much activity this weekend. 

Witchful I love your reaping 🧡 She shared the pictures via text this weekend and Lucid you somehow know her perfectly. Those plates and goblets are amazing and that necklace is stunning. I didn't know the little potion bottles were wine charms, how clever! I love how you set the table and did the video. I would have to clean my house first 😄
Gothikren what a wonderful spell book, I love that it is a cat transformation. That witch crash village piece cracks me up. Bethene what beautiful wrapping paper.
Bethene and how fun you were reaped the same day as your victim. Love and Eyeballs I love the embroidery witch, gives me Salem Witch vibes. Such beautiful fabric and that bug candle is unique. How cute Lucy is being naughty.
Lady Frog I love you received the frog painting and wow Eeriot is quite the artist. Melanormal such fun things you and your daughter made.
Sikntwizted - that spellbound tray and reaper sign are so great and how fun to have a travel mug and hat with your screen name. I never thought of doing something like that, awesome job secret reaper!
Holly Hunter you should post a photo of the pasta dish you make, that is so fun. Also your dog is adorable, Tucker is my maiden name. Batleybee did you make that tree skirt? I cant decide which side I like better but I love the color purple. How sweet you sent the anime patch.
Cryptic great reap, I love puzzles. Especially the kind that have sections just like the one you received. Also cross stitch patterns? I need to put that as one of my likes next time, great idea Czarina! And where did you find those gemstones in the coffin box? So unique!
RCIAG how fun you could reuse the box, can't wait to see your victims post. I love the bat wall art, vampire stories and socks but WOW those drawings are fantastic Frankie's Girl! So many talented people on the forum.
Eeriot congratulations on your first reap, you did a spectacular job 🎃


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Thank you!!! Awww, if you didn't want to say you sent it, that would've been okay! I was just being silly...though, I do like to be able to thank people who say or do kind things, for me!
> I absolutely love it. I have worn it quite a bit, and it still hasn't turned my finger green, lol. It doesn't matter if it wasn't expensive...it's still lovely and was such a sweet gesture to think of me to send it! 💗🎃
> I didn't see a private message, from you...I can scroll through and see if I missed it. Thank you, again!!!!!


You're very welcome!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

If you have a PO box, something awaits you!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I have notice I have a package. It will be later tonight before I open it but just want to let my reaper know it's here. Pictures tonight


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Your package is getting closer Victim...should reach you Wednesday.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

farblefumble said:


> We have a fish. Our dear Cocker Spaniel Angel passed away in 2018 and we miss her. We are talking about getting another dog, however.


Sorry for your lose. Since adopting recuse Great Danes we've had our hearts broken 4 times in less then 20 years.... Danes are not long for the world and as we usually adopt slightly older (3 years oir younger) ones it even less time with us. I've always had a dog in my life so can't go more then a few weeks with out one in the house.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Tvling said:


> OMG! I LOVE big dogs. My favorite is any breed of Mastiff. Your babies are so cute!!!!!


So many folks when they see Mr. Riggs think he's an oversized Mastiff... will argue with us that no he can't be great dane.... nope he's a dane they are now breeding them overseas to look more that Mastiffs then danes and THANKFULLY even the AKC no longers requires Danes to have their ears butchered errr crop.... Riggs' ears are bigger then my hand and perfect in every way but to listen .


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Spookerstar, I love the turtle, the homemade blanket, and the cemetery calendar is perfect! What a cool idea!


I will confess the turtle was made using the Milk Jug Skull technique. I made about 25 of them for my Camp site "swamp" and to turn into geocaching containers for fellow campers... I also did owls... didn't turn out as good, 2 different frogs, and of course another 10 skulls..... No milk jugs left at the house need to start hoarding them up for next year's builds... Haunted mining camp... YES my rock statues with faces are going to become the molds for the mine's nuggets.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I've been Reaped!!! Thank you Shrya! I love it ALL!!! First, we have 5 black tablecloths which will come in handy as I'm planning to cover all my walls with black tablecloths for my party this year! Next we have the cutest little Boo party invitations. I actually already sent my invites for this year, but I'm sure they will be used another year! Then we have some cute little Halloween charms to use in my resin jewelry. Can't wait to use these!!! Next comes a crown, necklace, earrings and gloves for my Dead Queen of Hearts Costume. It was so hard not to buy these for myself but I wanted to wait just in case my reaper got something for me and I'm so glad I did wait. I like these much better than what I was looking at! Then we're on to some red felt so I can cut out some large hearts to put on my black dress and some smaller hearts that she already cut out for me along with a deck of cards. I'm planning on making a collar for my costume out of cards so these will definitely come in handy! Then we have a really neat skeleton hand and clock for one of my voting tables. My guests will have to write down the time of their guess and I didn't have any kind of table clock so this is great! Then we have an awesome black table runner with spiders and spider webs and two doilies! BEAUTIFUL! And last but definitely not least (as it's so freaking awesome!) a coffin shaped serving dish!!! The picture doesn't do it justice. It's over 12 inches long and 7 inches wide! I absolutely LOVE IT!!!!

Thank you so much Shrya - you really outdid yourself!!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like my Victim's package is not going to be delivered today 

Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh TvLing that serving dish is amazing. I also am excited for your costume, it sounds like it is coming together perfectly. Shyra I love a themed reap, good job!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I will confess the turtle was made using the Milk Jug Skull technique. I made about 25 of them for my Camp site "swamp" and to turn into geocaching containers for fellow campers... I also did owls... didn't turn out as good, 2 different frogs, and of course another 10 skulls..... No milk jugs left at the house need to start hoarding them up for next year's builds... Haunted mining camp... YES my rock statues with faces are going to become the molds for the mine's nuggets.



Oh how fun you made it with a milk jug. I have always wanted to try milk jug skulls. You should do a little video tutorial once you have stocked up on your stash again. I never thought of molding something else like a turtle. So unique and fun. Hope the camping trip was a success, excited to see photos. Thank you again for the beautiful reap! 👻🎃🧡🖤


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I WAS REAPED!! 

I'm floored! Everything is perfect. I think my eyes actually turned into hearts 

I hope to get pictures posted by tonight.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> Oh how fun you made it with a milk jug. I have always wanted to try milk jug skulls. You should do a little video tutorial once you have stocked up on your stash again. I never thought of molding something else like a turtle. So unique and fun. Hope the camping trip was a success, excited to see photos. Thank you again for the beautiful reap! 👻🎃🧡🖤


YES!!!!! Do a tutorial for us!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tvling said:


> I've been Reaped!!! Thank you Shrya! I love it ALL!!! First, we have 5 black tablecloths which will come in handy as I'm planning to cover all my walls with black tablecloths for my party this year! Next we have the cutest little Boo party invitations. I actually already sent my invites for this year, but I'm sure they will be used another year! Then we have some cute little Halloween charms to use in my resin jewelry. Can't wait to use these!!! Next comes a crown, necklace, earrings and gloves for my Dead Queen of Hearts Costume. It was so hard not to buy these for myself but I wanted to wait just in case my reaper got something for me and I'm so glad I did wait. I like these much better than what I was looking at! Then we're on to some red felt so I can cut out some large hearts to put on my black dress and some smaller hearts that she already cut out for me along with a deck of cards. I'm planning on making a collar for my costume out of cards so these will definitely come in handy! Then we have a really neat skeleton hand and clock for one of my voting tables. My guests will have to write down the time of their guess and I didn't have any kind of table clock so this is great! Then we have an awesome black table runner with spiders and spider webs and two doilies! BEAUTIFUL! And last but definitely not least (as it's so freaking awesome!) a coffin shaped serving dish!!! The picture doesn't do it justice. It's over 12 inches long and 7 inches wide! I absolutely LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much Shrya - you really outdid yourself!!!!!


Great reap!! The jewelry, gloves, hearts and cards will be great for your costume!! Love those little Halloween charms and that awesome serving dish!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I feel like I'm taking over this whole thread...you guys are so terrific! 💗 💗 💗 

I have received three more secret surprise gifts/reaps, today! My heart just keeps getting filled with so much appreciation...again, I love this group!

The first package I received was from Witchful Thinking...she sent me a cute card and an absolutely gorgeous cemetery floral arrangement for my outside cemetery stones! It's stunning! It's even prettier in person. I almost don't want to put it outside, but I know it will look so great out there! Mine really needed to be replaced. Thank you, so, very much for being so thoughtful, Witchful Thinking...it's perfect and very appreciated! Hugs and hopes that you have a Happy Halloween season!!💗👻🎃💗
































Next, I received a super soft "Poison" dish/hand towel and super adorable pop up card! The towel is lovely and the card is so fun! My mom loves the card, too!! Thank you so, very much for thinking of me, Lauralouthatswho!! It was truly sweet of you! Hugs and Happy Halloween wishes, to you, as well!! 💗👻🎃


















Finally, I received a box of goodies, but there was no name, address or anything for me to know who sent it. Whoever you are, I love everything you sent and hope that you will reveal yourself so I can thank you, personally!! 
In side the box I found a cute kitty candle, a gitd skelly bird, a beautiful iridescent pumpkin, an awesome wooden kitty lantern and an awesome skull baking pan! Thank you, again, mystery reaper! It was just so kind of you to think of me! Sending hugs and I hope you have a Happy Halloween season, too!! 💗🎃👻 











Thank you, once more, to everyone! I don't even know what to say, anymore, lol. There is just so much love and kindness in this group. I must sound like a broken record, but it's true.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got reaped today! No clue who my reaper is but I love it all!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

That was the whole reap, now for close ups! First, a beautiful skull candybowl








Next a tealight holder with spiders and webs plus tealights


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

This awesome gargoyle


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry, my pics are out of order. Also, a beautiful lenticular photo and frame, skull coasters, potion bottles and cloche. Also window clings that are going on my fridge and a dancing and singing broom. Video to follow.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Having trouble loading the video but will keep trying, my dog is in it. Thank you so much reaper!

i really needed this today - after a weekend of hurricane prep I found out today I will be on EOC duty starting tomorrow night for the next few days.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

pictures tonight but I had to post an OMG to byondbzr- women you are incredible!!!!!! Once you all see my goodies you will see the reason for this post!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I forgot 2 things! Reusable Halloween cups and this cool skeleton hand.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Tvling said:


> I've been Reaped!!! Thank you Shrya! I love it ALL!!! First, we have 5 black tablecloths which will come in handy as I'm planning to cover all my walls with black tablecloths for my party this year! Next we have the cutest little Boo party invitations. I actually already sent my invites for this year, but I'm sure they will be used another year! Then we have some cute little Halloween charms to use in my resin jewelry. Can't wait to use these!!! Next comes a crown, necklace, earrings and gloves for my Dead Queen of Hearts Costume. It was so hard not to buy these for myself but I wanted to wait just in case my reaper got something for me and I'm so glad I did wait. I like these much better than what I was looking at! Then we're on to some red felt so I can cut out some large hearts to put on my black dress and some smaller hearts that she already cut out for me along with a deck of cards. I'm planning on making a collar for my costume out of cards so these will definitely come in handy! Then we have a really neat skeleton hand and clock for one of my voting tables. My guests will have to write down the time of their guess and I didn't have any kind of table clock so this is great! Then we have an awesome black table runner with spiders and spider webs and two doilies! BEAUTIFUL! And last but definitely not least (as it's so freaking awesome!) a coffin shaped serving dish!!! The picture doesn't do it justice. It's over 12 inches long and 7 inches wide! I absolutely LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much Shrya - you really outdid yourself!!!!!


Hello @Tvling - I am super glad you like it all. My younger daughter helped out with cutting the hearts and picking out the charms. She will definitely be a future reaper since she does a great job with helping me! I enjoyed customizing a little bit the jewelry and tiara. I also didn’t want to just give you a clock so I had fun recreating the hand so that it can hold the clock for your party! 
I can’t wait to see your costume and party decor! It definitely sounds like a fun party! 
I am glad everything arrive in one piece and nothing fell off the flying broom 🧹 and break.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I guess I should've waited to post my previous post, because I just found three more cards with little gifts from y'all in the mailbox!! You guys! Seriously! Lol! Hugs all around!💗🥰

There was a card from Shyra that had a pretty little gold hued pendant/charm of the silhouette of a witch on a broom...thank you, so much, Shyra, for thinking of me!! It did make me smile!💗🎃👻🥰

Next, there was a card from morganmac, which held seed packets of mini pumpkins, black magic bachelor buttons, and rudbeckia gloriosa...and they are seeds from both their garden and shared seeds! Even better! I am in love with the hand drawn packets, too...I'll be keeping those, for sure! Thank you, so much, for being so thoughtful, morganmac!! 🥰🎃👻💗

Finally, there was a card from Holly Haunter and Red Flayer...there was, also, a pretty wrapped gift. Inside, there was a set of patches and pins...the kitty one is so pretty!! Love the magical little notebook pin, too! Thanks, to both of you, for helping me try to get my spirits up! 💗👻🎃🥰

...ummm...technical problem. I can't add anything to this post...no pics, links, colors...all of my options are grayed out. Give me a few to switch to my laptop. Why is it doing this? Did I reach a limit or something??? LOL!

Okay, here are the pics:



















I hope you all have a super Happy Halloween season🎃👻🎃!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dbruner said:


> I got reaped today! No clue who my reaper is but I love it all!


Great reap!! The potion bottles are cool, and I love the cups, skull coasters and, omgoodness, love the skull candy bowl!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

dbruner said:


> Having trouble loading the video but will keep trying, my dog is in it. Thank you so much reaper!
> 
> i really needed this today - after a weekend of hurricane prep I found out today I will be on EOC duty starting tomorrow night for the next few days.


Love the gargoyle!!


----------



## morganmac (Jul 15, 2021)

WitchyKitty said:


> I guess I should've waited to post my previous post, because I just found three more cards with little gifts from y'all in the mailbox!! You guys! Seriously! Lol! Hugs all around!💗🥰
> 
> There was a card from Shyra that had a pretty little gold hued pendant/charm of the silhouette of a witch on a broom...thank you, so much, Shyra, for thinking of me!! It did make me smile!💗🎃👻🥰
> 
> ...


It was the least I could do! I'm happy to share!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

We are headed out the door to a Kraken game so I’ll have to post pictures tomorrow ☹ Unless… I manage to get cell service at the arena.


----------



## morganmac (Jul 15, 2021)

A package has supposedly been delivered to my victim today! Glad I checked, the post office told me it wouldn't arrive until tomorrow.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I was REAPED 🪦 by the awesomeness @BR1MSTON3 !!!! I saw the box 📦 on my kitchen counter and ask my husband “Is that for me?!?” Then I squealed like I did at my first *NSYNC concert! Lol 
I was just floored from just seeing the box to opening it and seeing all the beautiful tissue wrapping to the individual labels 🏷 ! Then I went from the floor to up high when I started opening everything up! Where do I even beginning!















Some bases for my tombstones 🪦 that I am “trying” to renovate/redo/fix! 
















The most hypoallergenic cat 🐈‍⬛ I can have so my husband doesn’t die from sneezing 🤧! I love the fact that it was labeled for my husband (1st time he receives something for himself)! He found it pretty cool! 








A gorgeous witch masquerade mask… as I am throwing a “Witches Ball”. My younger daughter already stated she is going to use it for her Halloween party as well as part of her witch costume! 









Love the bottles with all the art and crafts supplies for some potion bottle making and can even use some of it for making spell books and also add some to the wands as well. So much that can be done! 









The beautiful wooden box full of some wands and supplies (feathers and strings) to decorate them for my younger daughter’s Halloween party! They are going to love this! Thank you! It’s looks so amazing! 









some great fabric/table decor and a very cute card making kit for my kids and I to make cards. We are have plans to make some and send to family (grandparents) that live out of state!








Now I am a sucker for Vampires 🧛! This is so freaking amazing and I am truly in LOVE 😍 
The holy water sparkles! The details is just mind blowing to me! So very thankful and appreciate!
I have a few more pictures since I reach my limit here! Lol 😆


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

dbruner said:


> That was the whole reap, now for close ups! First, a beautiful skull candybowl
> View attachment 769507
> 
> Next a tealight holder with spiders and webs plus tealights


Oh wow! Love that bowl!.


Shyra said:


> Hello @Tvling - I am super glad you like it all. My younger daughter helped out with cutting the hearts and picking out the charms. She will definitely be a future reaper since she does a great job with helping me! I enjoyed customizing a little bit the jewelry and tiara. I also didn’t want to just give you a clock so I had fun recreating the hand so that it can hold the clock for your party!
> I can’t wait to see your costume and party decor! It definitely sounds like a fun party!
> I am glad everything arrive in one piece and nothing fell off the flying broom 🧹 and break.


I'm so happy you're daughter is going to be "one of us, one of us". You're raising her right! Again, I love e everything! Thank you so much!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Here a few more pictures of this amazing reap!
















Love love these t-shirts and will be definitely wearing them to work (middle school teacher)! 
I can’t wait to hear what the kids have to say about the teacher one. 😆









I also received these amazing letters for my future cemetery archway! They look so freaking good and realistic!








This is such an amazing reap! It is truly appreciated all the time and thought that went into everything even the smallest details! @BR1MSTON3 really did an amazing job stalking me! Thank you so very much!!! I am will bragging and showing pictures to everyone! 😁


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I didn't really intend to be mysterious, lol. I told myself all morning that I needed to write notes for the boxes, and then I realized at the post office, I didn't bring paper. So. No notes, sorry! I really wish that DT+ would still have had the iridescent skull you liked, Witchykitty, but they only had silver and white. 



WitchyKitty said:


> Finally, I received a box of goodies, but there was no name, address or anything for me to know who sent it. Whoever you are, I love everything you sent and hope that you will reveal yourself so I can thank you, personally!!
> 
> In side the box I found a cute kitty candle, a gitd skelly bird, a beautiful iridescent pumpkin, an awesome wooden kitty lantern and an awesome skull baking pan! Thank you, again, mystery reaper! It was just so kind of you to think of me! Sending hugs and I hope you have a Happy Halloween season, too!! 💗🎃👻
> 
> ...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shyra said:


> Here a few more pictures of this amazing reap!
> View attachment 769555
> 
> View attachment 769554
> ...


Nice reap! love the shirts, the wooden box full of wands and goodies, the witch masquerade mask, the black cat for your husband (I have him, too!) and that awesome black lace centerpiece!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm sorry I didn't put a note in the box. I realized when I was at the post office that I didn't bring paper to scribble out a quick note.

I wanted to tell you that the leaves in the potion bottle are just grape leaves from my grape vine. I didn't want to put in anything that might cause an allergic reaction or anything, and it just looked too empty otherwise.

I'm glad that you liked everything! The little skeleton hand is a candle holder, too. 

Stay safe from the storm, and I'm glad that your day was brightened somewhat. The gargoyle candleholder talks, too.



dbruner said:


> Having trouble loading the video but will keep trying, my dog is in it. Thank you so much reaper!
> 
> i really needed this today - after a weekend of hurricane prep I found out today I will be on EOC duty starting tomorrow night for the next few days.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> I didn't really intend to be mysterious, lol. I told myself all morning that I needed to write notes for the boxes, and then I realized at the post office, I didn't bring paper. So. No notes, sorry! I really wish that DT+ would still have had the iridescent skull you liked, Witchykitty, but they only had silver and white.


That's okay! Thank you, so much, for everything you sent!! The iridescent pumpkin is so gorgeous. I have never seen the gitd skelly birds! He was just glowing away in my kitchen when I turned off the light, lol. I am trying to decide what to make in the skull pan...hmmm...
Thanks for letting me know you sent the gifts! Hugs!! 💗 🎃 👻


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I will confess the turtle was made using the Milk Jug Skull technique. I made about 25 of them for my Camp site "swamp" and to turn into geocaching containers for fellow campers... I also did owls... didn't turn out as good, 2 different frogs, and of course another 10 skulls..... No milk jugs left at the house need to start hoarding them up for next year's builds... Haunted mining camp... YES my rock statues with faces are going to become the molds for the mine's nuggets.


I go through about 1-2 plastic jugs of distilled water a month. I'd be happy to set them aside for you and hopefully we can coordinate pickup before next Halloween 🎃


dbruner said:


> View attachment 769510
> 
> View attachment 769511


Ooh I love that tea light holder!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I believe I was reaped today. BUsy with work and home hurricane prep so haven't opened it yet. As soon as I get a minute and things blow over I will open the box and post pics. Probably this weekend.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry this is late night posting. Things were a bit hectic tonight. If I can't post from my phone I will fire up my laptop but here goes


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay I hate posting from my phone. I loved EVERYTHING!!!! I have coffee shelves in my room that hold small items and already have things placed on them. My Grandma loved owls so the bone owl will be on my dresser. The witch items will go in my alter area. The flowers as soon as I saw them I thought wedding bouquet. So now I have to plan a theme around them. So many ideas in my head right now. Thank you so very much for everything. It was a perfect response. Oh, my cats say thank you for the ribbon toys-lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Okay I hate posting from my phone. I loved EVERYTHING!!!! I have coffee shelves in my room that hold small items and already have things placed on them. My Grandma loved owls so the bone owl will be on my dresser. The witch items will go in my alter area. The flowers as soon as I saw them I thought wedding bouquet. So now I have to plan a theme around them. So many ideas in my head right now. Thank you so very much for everything. It was a perfect response. Oh, my cats say thank you for the ribbon toys-lol.


Awesome reap! Love all the herbal blends, ritual bath salts, the skelly animals...is that a humming bird???...pumpkin spice hot chocolate??? Why have I never seen this, ???...all the celestial/Zodiac items, especially that full fabric design of the zodiac! Love the spell kit, red crystal ball, mortar and pestal, crystals, witch's simmer blend...so many great things!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Okay I hate posting from my phone. I loved EVERYTHING!!!! I have coffee shelves in my room that hold small items and already have things placed on them. My Grandma loved owls so the bone owl will be on my dresser. The witch items will go in my alter area. The flowers as soon as I saw them I thought wedding bouquet. So now I have to plan a theme around them. So many ideas in my head right now. Thank you so very much for everything. It was a perfect response. Oh, my cats say thank you for the ribbon toys-lol.


You are very welcome! I am relieved the mirrored candle sconce made it in one piece, that was the "very last minute" item I altered from the thrift store! My daughter loved that and wants me to make one for us. I see them often, now I know they turn out pretty nice with a gothic makeover. Will perhaps get some for future reapings. 
You were the perfect victim for me, I was able to shop for some spiritual items and I enjoy that! Tried to get a little bit of everything from your list.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Thank you thank you thank you A-Granger!! Everything in this reap reflected what I was going for with an old-curiosity-shop/witchy kind of vibe.

The only mishap was with one mushroom slipping out of place from the mirror, but nothing that a dab of glue can’t fix.

You gave me a warning about the snake book jacket cover, and even so I still jumped and squealed a little, and made myself laugh 😂 It’s all good and I will still use it.

I can tell that you put a lot of thought and work into this reap!! So much great stuff. Thank you again!!

🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤🖤


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Another post from my beautiful Reap!! So many great things to add to my creepy design wall!!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

And here is the third and final post with pictures. The pen in some pictures is for size comparison.

That cathedral window is perfect!! I’ve been wanting to make one of those and this is just perfect. And that skeleton key 😍😍😍 LOVE IT!! Those books are beautifully distressed, just what I was looking for!

Thank you so much again A-granger. I can’t wait to decorate with it all, and use the supplies to craft out some more!!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

dbruner said:


> Awesome reap! I love the puzzle especially. Czarina, where did you get it?


The puzzle is from Home Goods... I've seen 5-6 different ones there this year... they are back in the kids/toys aisle


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> And here is the third and final post with pictures. The pen in some pictures is for size comparison.
> 
> That cathedral window is perfect!! I’ve been wanting to make one of those and this is just perfect. And that skeleton key 😍😍😍 LOVE IT!! Those books are beautifully distressed, just what I was looking for!
> 
> ...


Nice reap!! You received tons of cool looking artwork, prints, book covers, ect.! I love the big skeleton key, love the mushrooms on the mirror and that cathedral window is awesome!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

It has now become a thing where I take my morning break at work and scroll through the previous night's reapings. I love seeing all of the things people come up with. 


dbruner what a great skull bowl and I have been on a gargoyle hunt for the front porch. We used to have two matching and this year we can only find one. I love that this one talks. Awesome job LairMistress.
lauralou you cracked me up that you were going to a Kracken game. Tell us more, what is that? Agranger knocked it out of the park with your reap. I like that theme, I need to update my likes and dislikes list. Those book covers are genius. I put lots of books on my mantel but the titles are boring. What a great idea to change them out. Do you sell those in your shop? You also find the most interesting shaped bottles. The one with the scorpion is super creepy. Those signs with the eyes and the stitches are freaking me out and yet I want them and know exactly where I would put them.
Shyra I loved the post about your hypoallergenic cat. Brim holy moly that vampire killing kit is the bomb! And that cemetery sign looks like it is made of metal, is it? I also never though of making a base to spruce up flat tombstones. Perfect solution!
Shadow what a witchy reap that Byondbzr sent to you. I love the herb drying rack and the spooky mirror, I will look differently at those mirrors the next time I am at the thrift store. I think that is a bone humming bird, so unusual. The thing that cracked me up was the Witchful Thinking pillow, I think I need to look for that for her. Cant wait to see photos of your theme you are coming up with around the flowers.

*Everyone in the path of the hurricane please be careful and safe. Check in when you can to let us know how you are.*  🧡 🖤 🧡


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> The puzzle is from Home Goods... I've seen 5-6 different ones there this year... they are back in the kids/toys aisle


Thank you! I will go and check that out. I have reward points I need to use up.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's another day, and my mom looks out the window to see two more packages have arrived, for me, from two more of you wonderful forum members and friends!! 💗 💗 💗 

The first box is from another mystery reaper, who I hope will reveal themselves, as well, so I can personally thank them!! I have an address, but no name.

Inside this box was a black tote bag that has my current profile picture from here, on the forum, printed on it!!! It's so cute!! Thank you, so very much, secret secret reaper, lol, I love it! I think I'll have to keep this one in my car! Halloween wishes and lots of hugs, whoever you are!! 💗👻🎃










The second box was filled with lots of little goodies. Let's see, there was a Halloween rabbit wooden candlestick, a cool pumpkin candle with a human-like face on it, a purple candle with spiders and webs on it (I tried to get a pic of it, but it's hard to see through the plastic it's wrapped in), there was a teeny snake, a pretty white pumpkin decoration with sparkly black leaves, a pretty, mystical bracelet, an awesome vintage print postcard, and two super awesome vintage style wooden ornaments!! Thank you, so much, Farble Fumble!!! It was so nice of you to think of me!! Hugs and hopes for you to have a great Halloween season!!💗🎃👻

































I have been stacking the tissue paper in this box from each of the reaps that I've been being sent...Luna has pretty much claimed it as her nest. She's in it most of the day, lol.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Spookerstar said:


> It has now become a thing where I take my morning break at work and scroll through the previous night's reapings. I love seeing all of the things people come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spookerstar, it's the Seattle Kraken - NHL's newest hockey team  They decided to go with a mythical creature mascott. It took some time for it to grow on me, but now it seems perfect. (And they won against the Oilers last night, woot! -in pre-season, but still...)

Yes, A_Granger nailed it!!! The scorpion cloche is great, something I hadn't envisioned, and is perfect! The mirror was another thing that I hadn't envisioned and was a total surprise. I love them both.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

byondbzr said:


> You are very welcome! I am relieved the mirrored candle sconce made it in one piece, that was the "very last minute" item I altered from the thrift store! My daughter loved that and wants me to make one for us. I see them often, now I know they turn out pretty nice with a gothic makeover. Will perhaps get some for future reapings.
> You were the perfect victim for me, I was able to shop for some spiritual items and I enjoy that! Tried to get a little bit of everything from your list.


I am glad the mirror made it too. When I opened it I fell in love with it. It’s going on my wall today. I have a gothic and Halloween bedroom so it’s perfect. My miniatures are on my coffin shelves already. Everything you sent was perfect!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

This years reaper has been my favorite. So many fantastic reaps going on. What a great year for reaping.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for the awesome reap LairMistress!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

So all of you know that really cool coffin shipping box that Lauralouthatswho made? Well, I was her lucky victim! And wow, was it ever filled with goodies‼‼‼ And she said something else is on the way. 😀

I am blown away by your thoughtfulness and the work you put into my reap Lauralouthatswho. I can’t say thank you enough. My reap is perfect!

i got home really late last night, after midnight, was bone tired and hadn’t had dinner. And what an unbelievable surprise it was to discover a coffin sitting beside my front door. I took it in and considered waiting until morning to open it given the late hour and circumstances. What to do, what to do? Well, patience isn’t a virtue that I am on a first name basis with so of course I tore into that coffin. And oh boy, am I happy I did. It was as good as being a kid on Christmas morning! You see, there was a cauldron in this reap and it was filled with gingerbread skeletons as well as a couple f tombstones. I looked at them and wasn’t sure if they were supposed to be merely decorative or edible. What to do, what to do? After all, it’s after midnight and did I tell you I hadn’t eaten? Well, I decided to just go for it and stuff my face! And the couple I ate was delicious! I hope they are for eating because if not, it’s too late now. 😂 There were also amazingly good and superbly decorated chocolate cookies and candy cauldrons! Oh my! Now, I knew these were for eating and of course I continued to stuff my face, lol! Not to mention that tucked in the box with the cauldron was a bunch of my favorite candy! 

And the treasures just kept coming. The ginger bread cookies came in a large ceramic cookie jar cauldron that is to die for! I will use it all year. The candly and chocolate cookies were in two bamboo storage containers with fall pumpkins on them. I love these! They will be great not only for Halloween but Thanksgiving too. Along with these there was a set of six cloth napkins in Halloween/Autumn colors and four dish towels. Two black and two blood red. Yes! Happy dance!

Next up was a tin sign of Pennywise. Another score! It will go perfectly with my collection of horror movie art. There are also two glasses with bats on them and two skull shot glasses for my bar. I love the glasses, both bats and skulls. Again, perfect! I know, I keep saying that, lol! Last but not least was a black skull candle. I will but this in my bar too. 

A huge thank you Lauarlouthatswho‼‼‼🖤🖤🖤 I can’t tell you how much I appreciate your thoughtfulness and generosity. I love every single thing in my reap. And you are too modest, your home made goodies are amazing! Thank you for making them for me! Again I just can’t say thank you enough! It truly is a very special reap to say the least‼‼🖤


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

More goodies!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> So all of you know that really cool coffin shipping box that Lauralouthatswho made? Well, I was her lucky victim! And wow, was it ever filled with goodies‼‼‼ And she said something else is on the way. 😀
> 
> I am blown away by your thoughtfulness and the work you put into my reap Lauralouthatswho. I can’t say thank you enough. My reap is perfect!
> 
> ...


AWESOME Reap! I love the cauldron!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Shadow Panther said:


> This years reaper has been my favorite. So many fantastic reaps going on. What a great year for reaping.


I can’t agree more. It may have been a smaller group but it sure has been a good one! I absolutely love what everyone has received.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> Spookerstar, it's the Seattle Kraken - NHL's newest hockey team  They decided to go with a mythical creature mascott. It took some time for it to grow on me, but now it seems perfect. (And they won against the Oilers last night, woot! -in pre-season, but still...)
> 
> Yes, A_Granger nailed it!!! The scorpion cloche is great, something I hadn't envisioned, and is perfect! The mirror was another thing that I hadn't envisioned and was a total surprise. I love them both.


I'm very glad you like it all and that all the glass made the trip without breaking!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> So all of you know that really cool coffin shipping box that Lauralouthatswho made? Well, I was her lucky victim! And wow, was it ever filled with goodies‼‼‼ And she said something else is on the way. 😀
> 
> I am blown away by your thoughtfulness and the work you put into my reap Lauralouthatswho. I can’t say thank you enough. My reap is perfect!
> 
> ...


That box is just awesome. And wow what a haul inside. Those skelly gingerbread men are too cute.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> So all of you know that really cool coffin shipping box that Lauralouthatswho made? Well, I was her lucky victim! And wow, was it ever filled with goodies‼‼‼ And she said something else is on the way. 😀
> 
> I am blown away by your thoughtfulness and the work you put into my reap Lauralouthatswho. I can’t say thank you enough. My reap is perfect!
> 
> ...


Great reap. You should use that box for your reaper gift next year to send in


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I can’t agree more. It may have been a smaller group but it sure has been a good one! I absolutely love what everyone has received.


it has been great 
i can not wait for the merry reaper sign ups


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> It's another day, and my mom looks out the window to see two more packages have arrived, for me, from two more of you wonderful forum members and friends!! 💗 💗 💗
> 
> The first box is from another mystery reaper, who I hope will reveal themselves, as well, so I can personally thank them!! I have an address, but no name.
> 
> ...


The tote was originally going to be a pillowcase as it was something you had on your likes list. I thought you may receive others so I made it a bag. But you could easily stuff and sew it to make a throw pillow if you want. BTW cold water gentle cycle should be fine for washing.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Michael_candles said:


> The tote was originally going to be a pillowcase as it was something you had on your likes list. I thought you may receive others so I made it a bag. But you could easily stuff and sew it to make a throw pillow if you want. BTW cold water gentle cycle should be fine for washing.


Thank you!!! It's perfectly fine as a tote! I like to keep a reusable bag in my vehicles just in case I need one...I recently bought a "Punk'n Orange" Jeep Wrangler that I plan on having a pumpkin theme for, so this tote will be great for it! Happy Halloween season!!!💗👻🎃🥰


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> More goodies!
> 
> View attachment 769707
> 
> ...


Great reap!! I love the bat glasses, fall containers, the fabulous cauldron cookie jar...and all those goodies look yummy!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Great reap. You should use that box for your reaper gift next year to send in


I was thinking the same thing. It will be a wonderful reaper box and hopefully passed on to several victims.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Spookerstar said:


> Oh how fun you made it with a milk jug. I have always wanted to try milk jug skulls. You should do a little video tutorial once you have stocked up on your stash again. I never thought of molding something else like a turtle. So unique and fun. Hope the camping trip was a success, excited to see photos. Thank you again for the beautiful reap! 👻🎃🧡🖤


There are so many milk jug skull tutorials out there already.. When we dd a witch theme last year I tried m y hand at witch's heads... unpainted they were just a blob and painting them was more work then I wanted to invest last year dropped it. I did however make milk jug witch's hats for our skellies using a big metal funnel to melt my jugs on. 

Camping was almost perfect.... the weather was unseasonably warm and dry, Very tiring... not as young as I use to be. We did have smoke blow in from a wildfire not more then 30 miles away but it was better then last year where the party tent ended up in the swamp and breakfast was help under the RV awning in stead.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

So many amazing reaps have been pouring in, I got behind! Just had a chance to pour over all the pictures. The talent and thoughtfulness of everyone is really moving! 

gothiken--what a gorgeous spellbook. Bethene you are amazing to make not one but two of these since you had two victims! And I love that wreath!

ladyfrog--that painting is so perfect, I want it!! Melanormal I don't suppose your talented daughter would let me commission one, for a price of course!? What a great reap!

hollyhaunter-the 2 sided tree skirt is stunning, I am in love with the purple side especially! SO much NBC fun, good work Batleybee.

CrypticCuriosity - I have never seen anything like that set of skull bottles with crystals in them. Sorry if you answered this already CzarinaKatarina but where did you find them?? What a great reap!

Frankie's Girl - I cannot believe you were worried about your reap for RCIAG, its amazing! And your talent is mind blowing!

Tvling - what a cool theme for your costume, hope you will post pictures! Shyra love the jewelry you picked out, thats perfect! Also that serving tray is incredible!

dbruner - those big cups are great! I have some that size that are more summery, I didn't know they made a Halloween version. What a great candy bowl too! Lair Mistress good job on your reap. (Also don't like the sound of hurricane prep---hope you stay safe).

Shyra-----that vampire kit is to die for! Also what great tombstone bases and in awe of all the potion bottle and crafting supplies. Looks like hours and hours of fun!! (And thats the best black cat decoration I have seen!) Amazing as usual BR1MSTON3!

Lauralouthatswho - WOAH! Those book covers!?! What a perfect idea agranger! I admit I immediately went over to your shop in the hopes of finding them! You should add them! The vampire blood potion I got from your shop with the cloche over it is still one of my favorite decor items!

X-Pired--love he cauldron with a lid and wow what delicious looking treats! Good work Lauralouthatswho!

I feel like I missed some and have to go back through again---love the Halloween fun and generosity of this group!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I forgot to say we got a package yesterday... a teaser the not said.... it was a fake maul and several fake sticks of TNT.... PERFECT for next year's camp out theme.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Witchful Thinking said:


> So many amazing reaps have been pouring in, I got behind! Just had a chance to pour over all the pictures. The talent and thoughtfulness of everyone is really moving!
> 
> gothiken--what a gorgeous spellbook. Bethene you are amazing to make not one but two of these since you had two victims! And I love that wreath!
> 
> ...


Thank you! The cauldron is even better in person. And as good as the gingerbread cookies look, they taste even better! All the home treats I received are delicious. Lauralouthatswho is totally spoiling me with this reap.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Starting to really dislike USPS. Tracking now says delivery expected tomorrow.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> Spookerstar, it's the Seattle Kraken - NHL's newest hockey team  They decided to go with a mythical creature mascott. It took some time for it to grow on me, but now it seems perfect. (And they won against the Oilers last night, woot! -in pre-season, but still...)
> 
> I love that they chose the Kracken but when I googled what the mascot looked like it was really freaky! I am not sure it is what I expected but it was certainly disturbing. More Muppet and less nautical nightmare. Then again our team is the Avalanche...I never thought to google what that mascot looks like


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Witchykitty, I bet Eeriot would be happy to be commissioned. She's never done it before, but I'll ask her. Would you like the same picture or something else?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

XPired I can't believe you won the lotto and got the cauldron box! Lauralou such a great idea. I have seen that gingerdeadmen design as a decoration, totally amazed you could decorate an edible cookie like that. I love the Caldron cookie jar too but I am ready to order a drink from the bar with those bat glasses. Drinks all around! Maybe Lauralou would make a gingerbread flavored one. 🧡 🥂


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Godcrusher said:


> I believe I was reaped today. BUsy with work and home hurricane prep so haven't opened it yet. As soon as I get a minute and things blow over I will open the box and post pics. Probably this weekend.


I hope you stay safe from the hurricane 🖤🧡


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reaps everyone! Lauralou did you make those gingerbread skeletons? They are awesome. Great idea to pay the coffin box forward. 

Godcrusher, stay safe! Hurricane now looks to hit south of me, I hope you are not in Ian’s path. Sometimes Florida sucks.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

@Spookerstar That's so funny, I wonder which mascot you found. They haven't actually revealed their mascot, they're hyping it up for October 1st. I'm curious what they've come up with.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> @Spookerstar That's so funny, I wonder which mascot you found. They haven't actually revealed their mascot, they're hyping it up for October 1st. I'm curious what they've come up with.


When I googled Seattle Kracken Mascot images this came up


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Spookerstar said:


> XPired I can't believe you won the lotto and got the cauldron box! Lauralou such a great idea. I have seen that gingerdeadmen design as a decoration, totally amazed you could decorate an edible cookie like that. I love the Caldron cookie jar too but I am ready to order a drink from the bar with those bat glasses. Drinks all around! Maybe Lauralou would make a gingerbread flavored one. 🧡 🥂


I could never have deocrated them without the help of the cookie skeleton stamp. This witch knows her limits, haha.

LOL I'd be happy to serve up some drinks, but since I'm not a drinker myself we would have to turn it into a Trick or Treat party! Will it be a Trick, or a Treat? 😆


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Spookerstar said:


> When I googled Seattle Kracken Mascot images this came up
> View attachment 769755


LOL nope, not sure how that got online. That looks like the Philadelphia Flyers logo, might be their mascot.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

dbruner said:


> Great reaps everyone! Lauralou did you make those gingerbread skeletons? They are awesome. Great idea to pay the coffin box forward.
> 
> Godcrusher, stay safe! Hurricane now looks to hit south of me, I hope you are not in Ian’s path. Sometimes Florida sucks.


I did, but I have a cookie cutter with a stamp for the skeleton design. It was relatively easy to follow the design. Kind of. If I had found my piping bag and tips it might have been a lot easier.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Oh my gosh! I checked outside the front door and found a box of treasure! Thank you, so much, Witchful Thinking! I love everything, especially the light-up library scene. My cat, Dodge, also loves the kitty treats! Pictures of the Halloween goodness:


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

More pictures:


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

ceo418 said:


> More pictures:
> View attachment 769762
> View attachment 769763
> View attachment 769764
> ...


Oh I am relieved you liked the book nook! I had fun doing it---I started with a kit but then changed all the paintings to Halloween images and added other fun Halloween touches to make it a cozy Halloween library for your bookshelf. I am so in awe you have written books so was sure to include your first book on the table and another in the shelf on the upper level and used the desk as a workstation for writing. Here are some pictures when it was open and one on the shelf. I hope you have a wonderful Halloween season, thanks for being a fun victim!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Melanormal said:


> Witchykitty, I bet Eeriot would be happy to be commissioned. She's never done it before, but I'll ask her. Would you like the same picture or something else?


It was actually me who asked! I will message you  🎃


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Holly Haunter said:


> I hope you stay safe from the hurricane 🖤🧡


Thank you. Hopefully The storm weakens before it hits us to hard.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Melanormal said:


> Witchykitty, I bet Eeriot would be happy to be commissioned. She's never done it before, but I'll ask her. Would you like the same picture or something else?


I am not sure which post/picture you are talking about...can you link the post?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> It was actually me who asked! I will message you  🎃


Okay, that solves that mystery...I was confused, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ceo418 said:


> More pictures:
> View attachment 769762
> View attachment 769763
> View attachment 769764
> ...


Awesome reap!! It's all great! I looove the LED candles with pretty/spooky images on them, the black cat apron, the fruit jack o lantern stack, (your pretty kitty and the treats), the Werthers Caramel Apple soft caramels are sooo yummy, and that book nook!!! Omgoodness!! that is absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*Everyone who is in the path of the hurricane, please be safe!!!!!! I always worry about y'all when all those dang hurricanes come through! If you need to evacuate, please try to! Don't forget your animal family members, too!! *
*My aunt lives down near the coast right smack dab in the main path...she ended up having to leave and is in a hotel, atm...they, somehow, managed to find her a room. She has a kitty...I'm not sure if she was allowed to bring her or not...I hope so, either that, I hope the neighbors helped her out and took her kitty to safety. My aunt's house has been hit more than once, especially bad by...Charlie, I think? I hope it won't be that bad, again. *
*For her sake and all of your sakes, down there, I hope the storm fizzles out in strength before it hits land...
Hugs to you all!!*


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Dear victim your package has been delivered.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Oh I am relieved you liked the book nook! I had fun doing it---I started with a kit but then changed all the paintings to Halloween images and added other fun Halloween touches to make it a cozy Halloween library for your bookshelf. I am so in awe you have written books so was sure to include your first book on the table and another in the shelf on the upper level and used the desk as a workstation for writing. Here are some pictures when it was open and one on the shelf. I hope you have a wonderful Halloween season, thanks for being a fun victim!
> 
> View attachment 769776
> View attachment 769778
> ...


Oh, wow!!! I am even more in awe that you made it yourself! It's definitely one of those decorations that is going to stay out all year! And I love that you included my books!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Oh I am relieved you liked the book nook! I had fun doing it---I started with a kit but then changed all the paintings to Halloween images and added other fun Halloween touches to make it a cozy Halloween library for your bookshelf. I am so in awe you have written books so was sure to include your first book on the table and another in the shelf on the upper level and used the desk as a workstation for writing. Here are some pictures when it was open and one on the shelf. I hope you have a wonderful Halloween season, thanks for being a fun victim!
> 
> 
> View attachment 769776
> ...


That is awesome!!! Love the eyes!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Oh I am relieved you liked the book nook! I had fun doing it---I started with a kit but then changed all the paintings to Halloween images and added other fun Halloween touches to make it a cozy Halloween library for your bookshelf. I am so in awe you have written books so was sure to include your first book on the table and another in the shelf on the upper level and used the desk as a workstation for writing. Here are some pictures when it was open and one on the shelf. I hope you have a wonderful Halloween season, thanks for being a fun victim!
> 
> 
> View attachment 769776
> ...


I am absolutely in LOVE with that! Gorgeous job!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Spookerstar said:


> XPired I can't believe you won the lotto and got the cauldron box! Lauralou such a great idea. I have seen that gingerdeadmen design as a decoration, totally amazed you could decorate an edible cookie like that. I love the Caldron cookie jar too but I am ready to order a drink from the bar with those bat glasses. Drinks all around! Maybe Lauralou would make a gingerbread flavored one. 🧡 🥂


I can’t believe I did either! It was such a fun surprise! And those bat glasses are even better in person.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

ceo418 said:


> More pictures:
> View attachment 769762
> View attachment 769763
> View attachment 769764
> ...


Hurray the wait is over! CEO I have been so excited for you to get your reap but Witchful had been holding off until you returned from vacation. It was so fun to get to see it come to life. She usually crafts larger items but this one was so tiny she was making it with tweezers. Even the little news papers in the rack she had to roll up. The best part is that there wasn't anything Halloween themed in it until she plotted and planned. How she was able to shrink images just the right size amazed me and the tiny ghosts haunting the place warmed my heart. 
The funniest moment of the weekend was when she looked up and said ok, now I need to make 61 books. What? How can there be 61 books in that tiny space? 

CEO where can you buy your books?
🧡 🎃 👻


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> *Everyone who is in the path of the hurricane, please be safe!!!!!! I always worry about y'all when all those dang hurricanes come through! If you need to evacuate, please try to! Don't forget your animal family members, too!! *
> *My aunt lives down near the coast right smack dab in the main path...she ended up having to leave and is in a hotel, atm...they, somehow, managed to find her a room. She has a kitty...I'm not sure if she was allowed to bring her or not...I hope so, either that, I hope the neighbors helped her out and took her kitty to safety. My aunt's house has been hit more than once, especially bad by...Charlie, I think? I hope it won't be that bad, again. *
> *For her sake and all of your sakes, down there, I hope the storm fizzles out in strength before it hits land...
> Hugs to you all!!*


If anyone needs a place to stay, you're welcome to head here! We throw great hurricane parties here. Please be safe and smart. Have lots of water and canned food, medications, diapers and formula, and pet food as well. We went through it last year. Praying for you guys.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

You should be reaped today dear victim.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Witchful Thinking,that book nook is so cool!! 🎃
And my victim’s package was delivered this morning.. 👻


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> Hurray the wait is over! CEO I have been so excited for you to get your reap but Witchful had been holding off until you returned from vacation. It was so fun to get to see it come to life. She usually crafts larger items but this one was so tiny she was making it with tweezers. Even the little news papers in the rack she had to roll up. The best part is that there wasn't anything Halloween themed in it until she plotted and planned. How she was able to shrink images just the right size amazed me and the tiny ghosts haunting the place warmed my heart.
> The funniest moment of the weekend was when she looked up and said ok, now I need to make 61 books. What? How can there be 61 books in that tiny space?
> 
> CEO where can you buy your books?
> 🧡 🎃 👻


They're available on Amazon.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> If anyone needs a place to stay, you're welcome to head here! We throw great hurricane parties here. Please be safe and smart. Have lots of water and canned food, medications, diapers and formula, and pet food as well. We went through it last year. Praying for you guys.


Something got confused and the hotel room my aunt and my late uncle's cousins got was only for last night...they are, now, trying to get to a different hotel a little more inland.
I'm worried about her...and we really worry that she may lose everything she owns and her home. That poor house has already been through the ringer from past hurricanes...I don't know how much more it can take.
The Weather Channel has been showing Fort Myers just completely flooded...they are talking about Punta Gorda getting hit, next, which is where she lives.
I hope they can get far enough away, fast enough and not stuck in traffic on the road...
I'm thinking about everyone in the path and hoping my aunt and you all will be safe!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I do believe someone was reaped this morning!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

ceo418 said:


> They're available on Amazon.


And now they are on their way to me, thanks!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great reaps everyone love the book nook i have been eyeing to do one i think after seeing yours this will be a great winter project to fo


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

I was reaped!! Thank you so much, Halloweve55--I LOVE it! It's all great, but I think my favorite is the headless crow candleholders. I had seen those somewhere and wanted to get them, but when I went back with money they were gone.  I'm glad you took my raven love to heart. And everything was wrapped beautifully, too. Definitely excited to add these items to my house. As you can see, they fit in nicely.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Melanormal said:


> View attachment 769829
> 
> View attachment 769828
> 
> ...


The raven candleholders as so cool. I really like the wreath and birdcage as well.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

I received one box from my Reaper today, but I have it on good authority that I should wait until the second box arrives to open it. I'm not sure I can wait that long....the antici....pation is killing me!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> And now they are on their way to me, thanks!


You're welcome, and thank you!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I've been reaped by the wonderful Gothikren! Buckle in people, this is going to be a long post because it was a never ending box of wonders!

It was absolutely brimming with goodies, and everything was beautifully wrapped. It felt like spooky Christmas!










First off was a great handmade card, I love it and 2 great spooky nesting box books with even more goodie hidden inside.. including some beautiful witchy bells which my kitten Vinnie was very interested in!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

It seems that my victims package may have been delayed… UPS says it’s expected for delivery in the *Pacific Northwest *tomorrow by 7pm.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Next was the baking part of my reap: cookie cutters, a whole tower of cupcake cases, straws, cookie boxes.. even a mini bundt pan which I absolutely love!

























I love all of this!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Then an esoteric assortment. beautiful tarot cards, absolutely gorgeous amethyst runes and pendulum, incense collection and all accompanied by books! Tarot reading, a journal to record everything.. amazing!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Someone is supposed to be reaped tomorrow! 💀


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Next were my absolute favourite items, although you knocked it out of the park with everything!

Hand painted posters for my 80s horror theme
















and this amazing wardrobe of wonders complete with mini potion bottles filled with crystals!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I also received earrings, halloweeny socks (thank you so much!) and a bath bomb. The most amazing scented candle... the list goes on and on!

These awesome potion bottles.. I love them! They've gone straight on to my kitchen Halloween display.








Beautiful skull cup container with straw, which is really too pretty to use!










Lights for my party.. I can never have enough!









And a really cool zombie planter.. can't wait to grow this!










You have absolutely spoiled me rotten and I'm so grateful for everything. Thank you for taking the time and effort to tackle everything on my wish list.. you have been the most amazing reaper. Thank you, Gothikren!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Melanormal said:


> I was reaped!! Thank you so much, Halloweve55--I LOVE it! It's all great, but I think my favorite is the headless crow candleholders. I had seen those somewhere and wanted to get them, but when I went back with money they were gone.  I'm glad you took my raven love to heart. And everything was wrapped beautifully, too. Definitely excited to add these items to my house. As you can see, they fit in nicely.


Yay!! I’m glad you liked everything!! I super happy the jar made it intact! I did have a hard time letting some stuff go as I wanted to keep it for myself! 😂👻 And it does go well with your decor! 🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Melanormal said:


> View attachment 769829
> 
> View attachment 769828
> 
> ...


Great reap!! Lots of cool things, but I love that wreath!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Lucidhalloween I am So glad you loved everything and that there were just a couple of small casualties. Your kitty is adorable btw.  I had a great time being your reaper. It was lots of fun going through all of your Pinterest for inspiration.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lucidhalloween said:


> I also received earrings, halloweeny socks (thank you so much!) and a bath bomb. The most amazing scented candle... the list goes on and on!
> 
> These awesome potion bottles.. I love them! They've gone straight on to my kitchen Halloween display.
> View attachment 769846
> ...


Wow! Awesome reap! I don't even know where to begin! Your kitten is adorable, first off. I love all the baking items, the tarot cards (I have that set, too!), the tarot incense, the pendulum, the books, the iridescent skull, the painted wooden box with the mini bottles of crystals inside...and the artwork is so well done!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

lucidhalloween said:


> I also received earrings, halloweeny socks (thank you so much!) and a bath bomb. The most amazing scented candle... the list goes on and on!
> 
> These awesome potion bottles.. I love them! They've gone straight on to my kitchen Halloween display.
> View attachment 769846
> ...


What an AWESOME reap!!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

If you live on the West Coast, check your front door!


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> Yay!! I’m glad you liked everything!! I super happy the jar made it intact! I did have a hard time letting some stuff go as I wanted to keep it for myself! 😂👻 And it does go well with your decor! 🎃


I do love it! That wreath is perfect.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

More thoughtfulness was sent, our way! I just received this witchykitty card and lovely kitchen towel in the mail!! It's awesome! I adore the black cat stickers that were stuck to the envelope and inside the card, too! Thank you, so, very much, BatleyBee!! Hugs and happy Halloween wishes, to you!! 💗 👻 🎃


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I got gooooodies💕💕💕Thank you Lizzy Borden. I love everything. All of the treasures have found their way to my oddities shelf. But mothman is going to work with me.Thank you so much!! Even my old girl Maggie approves
















E


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I got gooooodies💕💕💕Thank you Lizzy Borden. I love everything. All of the treasures have found their way to my oddities shelf. But mothman is going to work with me.Thank you so much!! Even my old girl Maggie approves
> View attachment 769911
> 
> View attachment 769908
> ...


Like I said, previously, the corpsed items are very well done, especially the bat! That little Mothman is so adorable! Nice reap!
(Gotta love the Maggie pic inspecting the goodies!)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Once again am blown away by all the reapers!! Excellent job reaping this year!! The thoughtfulness and creativity are mind blowing!! Seriously mind blowing. You all are so incredible!!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I can't keep up with all these amazing reaps! Bravo to all the super talented artists in this community! 🎃


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Witch Kitty ~ I really really love that black owl piece. 
There are So many great reaps that have been sent, it seems like I find something in all these that I wish I could buy, make or thrift for my own display. 
Really great reaps Reapers!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Goats!!! You are so amazing---you have no idea how happy this made me! I got home and found my very own Lady Goats artwork box waiting for me! Not a reap---just an extra thoughtful gift! What a sweet surprise --- and what a perfect gift, it made me laugh with delight. 🎃 🧡 Thank you so much, I am so touched you would do that! So grateful to be a part of such an amazing group!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> It has now become a thing where I take my morning break at work and scroll through the previous night's reapings. I love seeing all of the things people come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Spookerstar. The book jackets were inspired by Lauralous Pinterest board (so many wonderful ideas by the way), but after I made those up for her I thought...hmm I think I need some too. I can't sell these, I just pulled art work I really liked from the net and after a little photoshop magic got some that I thought would fit the kind of Dark Academia she had going in her theme.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> It's another day, and my mom looks out the window to see two more packages have arrived, for me, from two more of you wonderful forum members and friends!! 💗 💗 💗
> 
> The first box is from another mystery reaper, who I hope will reveal themselves, as well, so I can personally thank them!! I have an address, but no name.
> 
> ...


That tote bag is the cutes thing, almost as cute as your cat...almost. and the vintage look to all those little cutouts and card are just perfect. really great job reaper!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

OK...now I want one of these too. Wonderful reap, the nook of course is awesome but I really love that stacked pear, apple and pumpkin too cute!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Gothikren said:


> Lucidhalloween I am So glad you loved everything and that there were just a couple of small casualties. Your kitty is adorable btw.  I had a great time being your reaper. It was lots of fun going through all of your Pinterest for inspiration.


WOW on the hand painted horror pictures, your very good. great reap!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Lady Goats!!! You are so amazing---you have no idea how happy this made me! I got home and found my very own Lady Goats artwork box waiting for me! Not a reap---just an extra thoughtful gift! What a sweet surprise --- and what a perfect gift, it made me laugh with delight. 🎃 🧡 Thank you so much, I am so touched you would do that! So grateful to be a part of such an amazing group!!
> 
> View attachment 769920
> 
> ...


You’re so sweet. I couldn’t pass up on the towel when I saw it, and was thrilled to get your address (I bought it before thinking about how I’d get it to you).
This is a great group, isn’t it? I just adore you all 😍


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> You’re so sweet. I couldn’t pass up on the towel when I saw it, and was thrilled to get your address (I bought it before thinking about how I’d get it to you).
> This is a great group, isn’t it? I just adore you all 😍


I did wonder how you got my address -ha! But I figured Bethene must have whispered it to the flying monkeys for you!


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

If you're still waiting on a package...rest assured. 

I was a day (well... more than a day) late -- which is typical for me, but in this case Bartholomew A. Cat "improved" one of the intended gifts... but things were shipped on Tuesday and should be there by the weekend at the latest.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

bethene said:


> Once again am blown away by all the reapers!! Excellent job reaping this year!! The thoughtfulness and creativity are mind blowing!! Seriously mind blowing. You all are so incredible!!!


I couldn’t agree more. Wow, just wow!

On another note, will there be a Christmas reaper this year and if so, approximately when do sign-ups begin?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Someone just got reaped 💀 It's the middle of the workday so I would imagine many victims are working but it's hard to wait! 🎃


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I couldn’t agree more. Wow, just wow!
> 
> On another note, will there be a Christmas reaper this year and if so, approximately when do sign-ups begin?


Thre will be i was talking with beth about it she will have to chime in but i think she said sign ups start around Oct 22


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I received another surprise gift! I opened the package and found a roll of super cute WitchyKitty ribbon and an awesome vintage style cat!!! I love it! Thank you, so very much, LadyGoats, for being so sweet to send me this.💗 I hope you have a wonderful Halloween season!🎃👻


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I got gooooodies💕💕💕Thank you Lizzy Borden. I love everything. All of the treasures have found their way to my oddities shelf. But mothman is going to work with me.Thank you so much!! Even my old girl Maggie approves
> View attachment 769911
> 
> View attachment 769908
> ...



So glad you enjoyed everything! I had to hide Mothman from my daughter as she tried to claim it for herself. Looks like Maggie took a liking to the mermaid too!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> So glad you enjoyed everything! I had to hide Mothman from my daughter as she tried to claim it for herself. Looks like Maggie took a liking to the mermaid too!


I am currently looking at mothman at my desk. He's adorable 😍 💕 had to hide him from my oldest who also has a love for all things creepy


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Oppsie!! I put my reaping in the sign up thread. Thank you dear generous reaper! I love and am using all of my goodies. The spirit of the reaper is alive (or is it?) and (un)well!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I’ve been reaped! Came home from work and UPS pulled up a few mins later. 😁 There was no note so whoever you are Reaper,I loved everything! And my son too. Who is trying to claim half of it.









Camera didn’t pick up the shimmer but this is so cool!








A nice scarf! 
















Eve is checking it out too. 👻
























Candle in a cute mug!








I love Talavera Skulls. 😍


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

And my FAVORITE item..So hauntingly perfect! So much detail went into this. One tombstone fell off but easily fixed.
































My favorite part..the eyes in the crack.
























Thank you again Reaper! We love it all!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> I’ve been reaped! Came home from work and UPS pulled up a few mins later. 😁 There was no note so whoever you are Reaper,I loved everything! And my son too. Who is trying to claim half of it.
> 
> View attachment 770003
> 
> ...


I'm so glad it made it to you in one peice. I poured the resin dragon, it wasn't on your list but I thought it would look good with your curiosities, and the haunted house WAS a bird house. Had a blast making it. The little twist toys are for your babies


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

moonwitchkitty said:


> I'm so glad it made it to you in one peice. I poured the resin dragon, it wasn't on your list but I thought it would look good with your curiosities, and the haunted house WAS a bird house. Had a blast making it. The little twist toys are for your babies


I was wondering if you made the dragon and yes! I planned on putting it in with my curiosities! I’m a birdwatcher and have several feeders but this is too cute to put outside to get pooed on.😂It shall stay inside! My son likes the windup toys. Thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

It started off looking boring


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

moonwitchkitty said:


> It started off looking boring


THAT is different! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## sam832 (Oct 8, 2021)

CreepySpiders said:


> Oppsie!! I put my reaping in the sign up thread. Thank you dear generous reaper! I love and am using all of my goodies. The spirit of the reaper is alive (or is it?) and (un)well!
> View attachment 770000
> View attachment 769994
> View attachment 769995
> ...


So glad everything made it in one piece, and that the dead is still burried! E, or maybe I should call her Eeek for the sound she always makes, was the perfect little helper! It was as much a reaping from her as it was from me


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CreepySpiders said:


> Oppsie!! I put my reaping in the sign up thread. Thank you dear generous reaper! I love and am using all of my goodies. The spirit of the reaper is alive (or is it?) and (un)well!
> View attachment 770000
> View attachment 769994
> View attachment 769995
> ...


Again, great reap! Love that silver witch hat, the coffin succulent planter and that kitty plate is hilarious! Love those shoes, too!


----------



## sam832 (Oct 8, 2021)

So many posts to catch up with! I've glanced through a few, and wow is everything amazing! I need to keep reading, but first...The storms blew a surprise my way! Pictures to come!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> And my FAVORITE item..So hauntingly perfect! So much detail went into this. One tombstone fell off but easily fixed.
> View attachment 770016
> 
> View attachment 770017
> ...


Great reap! That little haunted house is so fun...and I agree, my favorite part are those eyes in the crack, too, lol! That dragon is amazing!! Love it!!
Your bunny, Eve, is so adorable, too! (Eve/Evie is my favorite girl name. If I ever had kids, that would've been my girl name pick!)


----------



## Eeriot (5 mo ago)

This is my first year reaping and all the stuff I got was amazing! My package was from Morganmac

There’s a rubber duck, pumpkin string lights, a hot chocolate melt,
stickers, demogorgon earrings (I love them so much),
a skeleton cat, a mug full of candy ( I already ate most of it),







and probably my favorite thing, the blanket.








I love everything so much, thank you!


----------



## sam832 (Oct 8, 2021)

Okay. E is in bed. Now to share the surprises!* Michael_candles* you* are incredible! *You hit so many areas of my list and even some extras! And what's this about possibly another item on its way?! I have no words and will have to just echo my daughter: Eeeek!

When the box arrived I instantly knew I had been reaped, and so did curious little eyes. I had to pull the adorably wrapped item from her hands multiple times to try and take a picture. She somehow knew it was for her. You got a big Eeek with that Scary Stories book and we have already read a couple of stories!

I wasn't successful with many more pictures. She kept digging, haha. The box that the potion bottles was in is just as much a gift as anything else! The tray with the snake handles had E laughing: "We'll have to hide this from Dad, because he's afraid of snakes." I love it though and don't plan on hiding anything  The list goes on, pot holders, towels, silicone baking mat (so cool), crystal pendulum, bat trinket dish - I haven't seen anything like it, I love it! Treat bags, stickers, and decorating ribbon for our upcoming Halloween party. The best Old Maid deck of cards, yup we also had to play a quick game already. 

Oh, and need I not forget the cauldren filled with chocolate coins. E sniffed those out faster than my dog when we bring home smoked salmon.

Again, thank you SO much Michael_candles. On a side note, I hope you and your loved ones are staying safe!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

sam832 said:


> Okay. E is in bed. Now to share the surprises!* Michael_candles* you* are incredible! *You hit so many areas of my list and even some extras! And what's this about possibly another item on its way?! I have no words and will have to just echo my daughter: Eeeek!
> 
> When the box arrived I instantly knew I had been reaped, and so did curious little eyes. I had to pull the adorably wrapped item from her hands multiple times to try and take a picture. She somehow knew it was for her. You got a big Eeek with that Scary Stories book and we have already read a couple of stories!
> 
> ...


I’m so glad it is all loved. Your account of the events with your daughter made my heart happy and put a large smile on my face. 
My family and I are safe and sound. We are on the south east coast of Florida. We got strong winds but faired better than many. That said, I have as of yet not gotten your last item shipped. It’s boxed and ready to go. Hopefully that can happen today. 
Also, I am very happy to see the position bottles made it intact. I wanted to add alcohol and mica powders to them but shipping liquids is just too risky. So I settled on wrapping them with cords and adding a few charms. Your final item is 100% hand made by me and a bit of help from my father.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Eeriot said:


> This is my first year reaping and all the stuff I got was amazing! My package was from Morganmac
> 
> There’s a rubber duck, pumpkin string lights, a hot chocolate melt,
> stickers, demogorgon earrings (I love them so much),
> ...


Nice reap! Love the stickers, hot chocolate bomb, pumpkin lights and really love that blanket!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

sam832 said:


> Okay. E is in bed. Now to share the surprises!* Michael_candles* you* are incredible! *You hit so many areas of my list and even some extras! And what's this about possibly another item on its way?! I have no words and will have to just echo my daughter: Eeeek!
> 
> When the box arrived I instantly knew I had been reaped, and so did curious little eyes. I had to pull the adorably wrapped item from her hands multiple times to try and take a picture. She somehow knew it was for her. You got a big Eeek with that Scary Stories book and we have already read a couple of stories!
> 
> ...


Awesome reap! Love the kitchen towel, bat wing dish, spiderweb baking mat (I've never seen a decorated baking mat before!), potion bottles, scary stories book, cauldron...lots of cool stuff!


----------



## morganmac (Jul 15, 2021)

Eeriot said:


> This is my first year reaping and all the stuff I got was amazing! My package was from Morganmac
> 
> There’s a rubber duck, pumpkin string lights, a hot chocolate melt,
> stickers, demogorgon earrings (I love them so much),
> ...


I'm so glad you like everything! Happy first Reaper!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Ooh, tracking says my victim just got a package this afternoon!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I was reaped! Woohoo! Thank you RCIAG, I love it!
Now, on to the good stuff... pics...
Highlights first: We were married on Halloween in '92 during a costume party, dressed as the Addams Family. I've collected Addams Family stuff for years and I even have the Lurch flashlight from the cereal, but it didn't occur to me to save the cereal box itself. I'm putting this on the wall next to my Addams Family pinball machine.









I'm a redheaded witch and we spent the last weekend painting the kitchen, so this little kitchen witch has perfect timing...









The batula is adorable! This little redheaded witch Pez looks like my daughter did when she was little...









These ornaments are adorable and who can't use a little full moon magic?









A great wooden witch... love that little imp in the cauldron & the fingernails:









These cards are beautiful, and I immediately lost them to my daughter









I'm forgetting to call out some great items (like the ceramic art witch piece in the middle of the full reap pic below): 
Katy also laid claim to a good portion of the stickers (I did manage to keep a couple) and the owl notebook also went the way of the daughter. That adorable little pail of Frankenstein items quickly wandered down to my hubs' desk 









Thank you RCIAG! I love it all!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

And now, a preview of Secret Reaper 2023...Presenting, the Legacy of the Box...

This spookily themed box is the artistic creation of Frankie's Girl. Used by its creator to reap RCIAG, it was pressed into service a second time to carry reaper gifts to me. In 365 little days, it could be yours... Next year, whomever my victim may be, they will become the next inheritor of the Legacy of the Box! 

Behold:


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

FTR the cards & bookmarks were bought at our local Renaissance Festival many years ago. I was cleaning up for a party & ran across them in a drawer in which I was shoving things to get the real junk out of sight. I've no clue who the artist is any more.

I only wish I had some catnip for your kitties but my Augie got into the herb garden all too early & I got to it too late.

Glad you enjoyed everything & if you want to pass on anything feel free.

Also good to know youse guys are red heads. I come by my red hair through L'Oreal RR07, though it runs in our family. I didn't get blessed with it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> I was reaped! Woohoo! Thank you RCIAG, I love it!
> Now, on to the good stuff... pics...
> Highlights first: We were married on Halloween in '92 during a costume party, dressed as the Addams Family. I've collected Addams Family stuff for years and I even have the Lurch flashlight from the cereal, but it didn't occur to me to save the cereal box itself. I'm putting this on the wall next to my Addams Family pinball machine.
> View attachment 770073
> ...


Nice reap! Love the batula, owl notebook, cards, stickers, the tiny potion bottles...what is in the back that has a wood frame and looks like the moon with witch silhouettes?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> And now, a preview of Secret Reaper 2023...Presenting, the Legacy of the Box...
> 
> This spookily themed box is the artistic creation of Frankie's Girl. Used by its creator to reap RCIAG, it was pressed into service a second time to carry reaper gifts to me. In 365 little days, it could be yours... Next year, whomever my victim may be, they will become the next inheritor of the Legacy of the Box!
> 
> ...


Awesome box! Love the cat side!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> ....what is in the back that has a wood frame and looks like the moon with witch silhouettes?


It's small pic with witch silhouettes in front of a moon made of a fake printed book page.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Ladyfrog!!! Errr, I mean, _whoever_ my secret reaper was...Thank you so much! Wonderful reap! Lots of treats, goodies, and Halloween ornaments! I will be organizing and photographing a proper display to post! JM.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reaps everyone! The birdhouse is especially amazing.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Loving all the latest reaps-this year has been been so great


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I WAS REAPED! Thank you @guttercat33 
Now a story for everyone…
I was sitting on my back patio when my dad brought out a box that just arrived. Everyone in my house knew I was expecting a package from my Reaper. As always, I was so excited to open the box and see the goodies inside, I made no plans like others do (setting up a place, or getting a specific beverage, or waiting for the right time, etc.). Instead, I grabbed a pair of scissors that were conveniently on the table and dove in. I didn’t even have the foresight to take pictures as I opened the box and it’s carefully packaged items. 
Each item was removed and appreciated one by one. Once everything had been revealed, I set everything up for a picture of the whole lot.







In this picture you ca get a glimpse of every item. But I then decided to move everything to take individual/detailed pictures of some of the items. 
That is when tragedy struck. In my I’m patience I used what was nearest to me for the photos. It is an iron lawn chair with cushions. 







The beautiful X-ray bat candle fell to the floor and broke into many pieces! I’m so mad at myself for allowing this to happen! 
Here are some pics of some of the other items. This wonderfully detailed raven on a skull fits so well in my aesthetic. It will be a permanent display item year round in my home. As will the skull decanter. 







This little kitchen witch is such a cute idea. She will watch over my kitchen and home from this day on. 







And then these creepy pumpkins! I believe they were home crafted? They are deliciously eerie and will compliment my Halloween decorations perfectly. I didn’t get in the pictures, but they are on stakes. They may go in a plant pot near all my witch potions. 







Again, thank you so much guttercat!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Like Saki girl said: sign ups for the Merry Reaper start on Oct. 22nd!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Michael_candles said:


> I WAS REAPED! Thank you @guttercat33
> Now a story for everyone…
> I was sitting on my back patio when my dad brought out a box that just arrived. Everyone in my house knew I was expecting a package from my Reaper. As always, I was so excited to open the box and see the goodies inside, I made no plans like others do (setting up a place, or getting a specific beverage, or waiting for the right time, etc.). Instead, I grabbed a pair of scissors that were conveniently on the table and dove in. I didn’t even have the foresight to take pictures as I opened the box and it’s carefully packaged items.
> Each item was removed and appreciated one by one. Once everything had been revealed, I set everything up for a picture of the whole lot.
> ...


Great reap! Love that raven on the skull and the skull decanter! Those pumpkins are creepy! Sorry about your bat candle.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

bethene said:


> Like Saki girl said: sign ups for the Merry Reaper start on Oct. 22nd!!!


I can't wait!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We've been reaper... Promise to get photo in the AM and post...


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

While recuperating from a procedure this morning, my husband let me know that I had been reaped! By the amazing @CreepySpiders! I was shocked to see there were three boxes.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Part II

























I can't thank you enough Creepy spiders. Everything is gorgeous. The Raven prints are to die for! Everything will look amazing in our house! I love how you used the spooky wall cover as packing material. And sorry for the mess in the photos. As I said, just had a procedure and am laying around.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Thank you LadyFrog! 










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Lots of treats wrapped up nice!










One skull is a mug, the other is electric with lights and motion and talking!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

sugar cookies!!!










magnets!










Did I mention sugar cookies?!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Love the handmade ornaments! Thanks Ladyfrog for everything! (Wow I know I bite my nails but didn't know my thumb looked that gross close up)


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

More great reaps!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Another box made its way to my door, today!!
(You guys...seriously...my heart is gonna explode from all the thoughtfulness y'all are showing me and my family!!🥰)

Today's box was filled with a card and beautifully wrapped gifts for me, my family and even the kitties! 
There were "Human" flavored Halloween kitty treats, which I will save for closer to Halloween(I hope they don't get a taste for human flesh, after eating those!!), then a box of chocolates that all us humans have already been digging in to, a hand painted "Boo" sign that both my mom and I love, an adorable WitchyKitty tray (squee!), and, finally, a beautiful Witch's Alchemy book that you can read, write in and even color! I took some pics of some of the pages so you can get an idea.
Thank you, so, so much, Spookerstar!!! Sending you hugs and happy Halloween wishes!💗🥰🎃👻


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> Part II
> View attachment 770163
> 
> View attachment 770164
> ...


Awesome reap!! Did you get a full size posable skelly?! Those raven prints are gorgeous!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

jimmyMM said:


> Love the handmade ornaments! Thanks Ladyfrog for everything! (Wow I know I bite my nails but didn't know my thumb looked that gross close up)


Great reap! All the ornaments are nice!! Love that towel and the skull mug!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have been without power for a few days now due to Ian, so we got out for a little today. I came home to power and a reap! What a great day! Thank you P.K. I love it! This great box is wall mountable with the opening raven picture that I just love. 
There is a pick your poison hand towel that is going with our bar. The tombstone is perfect as I love the Haunted Mansion. The pumpkin suffered an injury at the hands of Bartholemew the cat but it looks clean enough to fix. A wonderful book I cannot wait to read and what I think I am almost the most excited about is old-fashioned candies from Salem Mass.Thank you P.K. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

as promised reap pictures

First earlier in the week a tease gift of a foam maul and fake TNT









Next came the big box - See cats aren't the only ones interested in boxes









Inside a sweet home sweet home tombstone, a dead canary in a cage for our upcoming mining camp haunt and a magnet to go on the hearse.


















A couple of old looking kerosene lanterns, a mini skellie and skull










A crate to hold the TNT in









And Frog's favorite piece a plunger for the TNT.










Thanks so much for the perfect items for our the haunt we're working on for next year.


----------



## sam832 (Oct 8, 2021)

Michael_candles said:


> I’m so glad it is all loved. Your account of the events with your daughter made my heart happy and put a large smile on my face.
> My family and I are safe and sound. We are on the south east coast of Florida. We got strong winds but faired better than many. That said, I have as of yet not gotten your last item shipped. It’s boxed and ready to go. Hopefully that can happen today.
> Also, I am very happy to see the position bottles made it intact. I wanted to add alcohol and mica powders to them but shipping liquids is just too risky. So I settled on wrapping them with cords and adding a few charms. Your final item is 100% hand made by me and a bit of help from my father.


Glad to hear all are well. 

I completely agree with you on the shipping liquids. Alcohol and mica powder?...I'll admit, I had to google it. And I've got you. That's going to happen!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I have been without power for a few days now due to Ian, so we got out for a little today. I came home to power and a reap! What a great day! Thank you P.K. I love it! This great box is wall mountable with the opening raven picture that I just love.
> There is a pick your poison hand towel that is going with our bar. The tombstone is perfect as I love the Haunted Mansion. The pumpkin suffered an injury at the hands of Bartholemew the cat but it looks clean enough to fix. A wonderful book I cannot wait to read and what I think I am almost the most excited about is old-fashioned candies from Salem Mass.Thank you P.K. I absolutely love it.


Great reap! I love all the items, especially the pumpkin!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> as promised reap pictures
> 
> First earlier in the week a tease gift of a foam maul and fake TNT
> View attachment 770175
> ...


Awesome reap! Seriously, all of those items will be great for your theme!! 
Your doggie box inspector is adorable, too!!


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Michael_candles said:


> I WAS REAPED! Thank you @guttercat33
> Now a story for everyone…
> I was sitting on my back patio when my dad brought out a box that just arrived. Everyone in my house knew I was expecting a package from my Reaper. As always, I was so excited to open the box and see the goodies inside, I made no plans like others do (setting up a place, or getting a specific beverage, or waiting for the right time, etc.). Instead, I grabbed a pair of scissors that were conveniently on the table and dove in. I didn’t even have the foresight to take pictures as I opened the box and it’s carefully packaged items.
> Each item was removed and appreciated one by one. Once everything had been revealed, I set everything up for a picture of the whole lot.
> ...


Ohh no I'm so sorry about your candle  I'm so glad you liked everything


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Loving all the reaps!!


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Nice reap! Love the stickers, hot chocolate bomb, pumpkin lights and really love that blanket!


She does, too. She's been wearing it around the house!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Ok so I was finally able to open my package tonight and Holly Haunter killed it. I couldn't ask for a more perfect reap. Sorry for the delay and the wait was even killing my wife lol, but now for the good stuff. Pics. I did the pics in groupings to keep it organized. Everything was beautifully wrapped.
















1st is the classic horror/Slasher gifts. Can't go wrong with the classics. Trivia game looks fun for travel.








2nd is halloween village pieces. Love them and they will find a home in next year's set up.








3rd are props for my yard or house decorations and the holiday card. The pumpkin will fit my werewolf vs pumpkin patch theme this year perfectly. 








4th is toys for my fur babies. Chico loved them and had everyone of them on his bed before I finished opening the rest of the gifts.Mazie didn't even get a chance to try one out yet. 
















Lastly is my Trick r Treat decor which was perfect. The knife and sack are amazing but the crocheted Sam is my absolute favorite item from the reap.









Holly Haunter, you did a fantastic job and I love everything you sent. Happy Halloween indeed.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Godcrusher said:


> Ok so I was finally able to open my package tonight and Holly Haunter killed it. I couldn't ask for a more perfect reap. Sorry for the delay and the wait was even killing my wife lol, but now for the good stuff. Pics. I did the pics in groupings to keep it organized. Everything was beautifully wrapped.
> View attachment 770242
> 
> View attachment 770241
> ...


Great reap!! Love the pumpkin, the Trick R Treat items, especially the little Sam, and the adorable fur baby toys...and your doggie is adorable!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Awesome reap!! Did you get a full size posable skelly?! Those raven prints are gorgeous!!


YES! My daughter has already started posing him and is patiently waiting to put him outside.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, everyone...it's me...again, lol. More of you awesome people sent me cards and little gifts to help us try to get into the Fall/Halloween spirit and let us know we are thought of.💗🧡💜🧡🎃👻

First, Creepy Spiders sent me the cutest owl card! I love owls! Thank you, so much, for the kind words! Hugs, to you, and Happy Halloween wishes!💗🎃👻💗









Then, I received a box from a mystery surprise reaper...I do hope you let me know who you are so I can personally thank you!
They sent some shortbread cookies...yum...some caramel apple cider donut clusters...more yum...then an adorable pumpkin basket filled with Stash Maple Apple Cider...yum, again! I know what I'm having, tonight!!
Then, I opened up a little bag to find two Fall Fox pillow cases! They are beautiful!!
Thank you, so much, whoever you are...I hope you have a wonderful Halloween season! Hugs💗👻🎃💗


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

farblefumble said:


> While recuperating from a procedure this morning, my husband let me know that I had been reaped! By the amazing @CreepySpiders! I was shocked to see there were three boxes.
> 
> View attachment 770157
> 
> ...





farblefumble said:


> While recuperating from a procedure this morning, my husband let me know that I had been reaped! By the amazing @CreepySpiders! I was shocked to see there were three boxes.
> 
> View attachment 770157
> 
> ...





farblefumble said:


> While recuperating from a procedure this morning, my husband let me know that I had been reaped! By the amazing @CreepySpiders! I was shocked to see there were three boxes.
> 
> View attachment 770157
> 
> ...


yay!!! I mean, booooooooo

I’ve always wanted a full size skelly and the next best thing is getting to share one with you! I hope these pieces come together to form a spookily elegant tableau fitting for New Orleans 🖤


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Great reap!! Love the pumpkin, the Trick R Treat items, especially the little Sam, and the adorable fur baby toys...and your doggie is adorable!


Thanks he loves that hotdog bed he is in. My other dog was being bashful.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Love that little skeleton doll!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I really got behind on reaps! I love them all and everyone is so creative.
Melanormal for some reason I am obsessed with those cute scrub daddys but cant find them anywhere. I love the crow things, especially the candlesticks, they will go nicely with your decorations. Who was your reaper so they can tell me where they found them
Lucid you have some baking to do with all of those fun things! Gothikren I didn't know what an amazing artist you were. Those posters are wonderful and so excited to see the mini wardrobe you painted. I remember that from the teaser photo.
MoonWitchKitty what great oddities you received. I agree with Maggie, that Fiji Mermaid is wonderful. Lizzy what technique did you use to make it and the bat? Also how special you sent a local Cryptid story.
Lady Goats you are so sweet to send that dish towel to Witchful. She was telling me about how surprised and touched she was
Halloweve I love that you have a rabbit named Eve. Pets in reaper photos are the best. MoonWitchKitty awesome job on the witches cabin. I never thought of creeping out a bird house. I loved your before photo too. Who knew you could buy turn in canisters? 
Eeriot - So glad you joined the reaper this year. That soft blanket and demogorgan earnings are spot on! Great job Morganmac
Sam what a beautiful box of potions and I loved the photo of your daughter so excited for scary stories. They will be a reaper in no time. Michael where did you find those unusual bottles?
CzarinaKatarina I loved that you shared how you are a red haired witch and dressed as the Adams family for your wedding. RCIAG stalked you very well. I also love that you received the box painted by FrankiesGirl. I can only imagine the postal workers reading "Fragile and Spooky", I bet it made their day
Michael so sorry your candle broke, but I am glad you were able to get a photo of it before. The decaying pumpkins were great too, Guttercat did you make them?
Farblefumble sorry you were not feeling well but it looks like your reaper brightened your day. I loved the raven art and bowls with the skeleton hands. CreepingSpiders so sweet you sent the 5' skeleton. Sounds like it was a hit.
Jimmy what a great reap Lady Frog sent to you. I love that skull decanter. And such cute wrapping!
Brim great raven artwork and Pumpkin King how fun you sent the pepper candy from Salem. Brim let us know how that tastes. Sounds spicy!
Stinkerbell & Frog you are set for next years camp out. The canary in the cage cracked me up. Awesome job reaper
God Crusher so many wonderful spooky things Holly Haunter sent you. I loved the crochet Sam and horror chip clips. I hope you post photos of your haunt, I cant imagine how Werewolf VS Pumpkin Patch will look. Thanks for the photo of Chico


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Has everyone been reaped?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I received, yet, another lovely cheer up gift from one of you...you guys can't imagine how much appreciation I feel!💜🧡💜

This awesome gift was from Ladyfrog! She painted me an adorable WitchyKitty wooden light up decoration! It's so cute!! 
Thank you, so, so much, Ladyfrog! I hope you have an amazing Halloween season! Hugs!!💗🎃👻💜🧡


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

This year has been fun. Probably the best year I've been involved in. So much thought went into the gifts. I am looking forward to Merry Reaper coming. I hear sign up is October 22nd. For those who are new it can be Halloween and/or Christmas related


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Then, I received a box from a mystery surprise reaper...


From the 'Fox Replacement Dept.'? 🦊


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> From the 'Fox Replacement Dept.'? 🦊


...yeeeessss...🤔

...dost though happen to know who this "Fox Replacement Dept" could possibly be??







Hmmmm??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> This year has been fun. Probably the best year I've been involved in. So much thought went into the gifts. I am looking forward to Merry Reaper coming. I hear sign up is October 22nd. For those who are new it can be Halloween and/or Christmas related


I am really excited for merry reaper also. Come on Oct 22


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> Has everyone been reaped?


Still waiting for my victim to let me know everything arrived safely. I hear she is out of town.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

farblefumble said:


> Still waiting for my victim to let me know everything arrived safely.


Yep, same here.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope you guys hear from your victims, soon!!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Yep, same here.


Same here. According to post office they received it 10 days ago.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope you guys hear from your victim soon


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Has everyone been reaped?


Not yet, but can’t wait for it


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Just peeking in to see more reaps!
It has been an excellent year, I think everyone has nailed it, ready for Merry Reaper too!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am still waiting for a box from LauraLou. 

I agree with others. This has been an amazing reaping season! Wow, the thought, creativity, time and generosity put into the reaps this year has been spectacular.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Has everyone been reaped?


Lauralou said that she is sending a second part to my reap.

i hope those that haven’t heard from their victims yet hear something soon and that all is well with them. With bad weather, etc, in some areas there may be extenuating circumstances. 

I hope everyone that participated in this reaper is able to join the Christmas reaper.


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Spookerstar said:


> I really got behind on reaps! I love them all and everyone is so creative.
> Melanormal for some reason I am obsessed with those cute scrub daddys but cant find them anywhere. I love the crow things, especially the candlesticks, they will go nicely with your decorations. Who was your reaper so they can tell me where they found them
> Lucid you have some baking to do with all of those fun things! Gothikren I didn't know what an amazing artist you were. Those posters are wonderful and so excited to see the mini wardrobe you painted. I remember that from the teaser photo.
> MoonWitchKitty what great oddities you received. I agree with Maggie, that Fiji Mermaid is wonderful. Lizzy what technique did you use to make it and the bat? Also how special you sent a local Cryptid story.
> ...


I bought the bottles from Michael’s and wrapped them with cords myself and added the charms.


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

sam832 said:


> Okay. E is in bed. Now to share the surprises!* Michael_candles* you* are incredible! *You hit so many areas of my list and even some extras! And what's this about possibly another item on its way?! I have no words and will have to just echo my daughter: Eeeek!
> 
> When the box arrived I instantly knew I had been reaped, and so did curious little eyes. I had to pull the adorably wrapped item from her hands multiple times to try and take a picture. She somehow knew it was for her. You got a big Eeek with that Scary Stories book and we have already read a couple of stories!
> 
> ...


Your final box (1 last item) should arrive by 7pm Friday.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see the rest of the reaps!! You guys did fantastic, this year!🎃👻


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Lauralou said that she is sending a second part to my reap.
> 
> i hope those that haven’t heard from their victims yet hear something soon and that all is well with them. With bad weather, etc, in some areas there may be extenuating circumstances.
> 
> I hope everyone that participated in this reaper is able to join the Christmas reaper.


Me to the Christmas reap is a lot of fun also i hope everyone can join too


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Spookerstar said:


> I really got behind on reaps! I love them all and everyone is so creative.
> Melanormal for some reason I am obsessed with those cute scrub daddys but cant find them anywhere. I love the crow things, especially the candlesticks, they will go nicely with your decorations. Who was your reaper so they can tell me where they found them
> Lucid you have some baking to do with all of those fun things! Gothikren I didn't know what an amazing artist you were. Those posters are wonderful and so excited to see the mini wardrobe you painted. I remember that from the teaser photo.
> MoonWitchKitty what great oddities you received. I agree with Maggie, that Fiji Mermaid is wonderful. Lizzy what technique did you use to make it and the bat? Also how special you sent a local Cryptid story.
> ...


Spookerstar, I was Melanormal’s Reaper. The candlesticks are from Michael’s. They were gold with underlying black. I painted them Matte Black to be more gothic. 😊 And I found the ScrubDaddy at Big Lots if you have those stores.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Godcrusher said:


> Ok so I was finally able to open my package tonight and Holly Haunter killed it. I couldn't ask for a more perfect reap. Sorry for the delay and the wait was even killing my wife lol, but now for the good stuff. Pics. I did the pics in groupings to keep it organized. Everything was beautifully wrapped.
> View attachment 770242
> 
> View attachment 770241
> ...


Im so glad you are safe and that you received and like your reap! Happy Halloween!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*I was thinking...for those of you waiting for your victim's to post pics...did you check over in the Sign Up and Discussion thread? Some people posted their pics over there instead of the Picture thread. Some of those people posted over here after I told them but, maybe, some didn't? It couldn't hurt to go check.*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know a 2nd box will be coming for a victim. One reaper was ill so shipping late. I messaged several about their gifts.I know of a issue with one person's. I can message folks again. I certainly hope things are ok with them!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

only 2 weeks from tomorrow the merry reaper sign up starts . while i wait i think i will work on my likes and dislikes and pintrest board whoot


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> only 2 weeks from tomorrow the merry reaper sign up starts . while i wait i think i will work on my likes and dislikes and pintrest board whoot





bethene said:


> I know a 2nd box will be coming for a victim. One reaper was ill so shipping late. I messaged several about their gifts.I know of a issue with one person's. I can message folks again. I certainly hope things are ok with them!!


Not seeing your victim post pics of the gifts you worked hard on is the worst part of the Reaper. Do t get me wrong I always love what I receive and always post to show my appreciation but not knowing if your efforts were well received always gives me pause of joining these events. That being said I think everyone who had their reaps posted did a fantastic job. A lot of effort went into your projects and you should be proud of your work whether it was home.made or purchased.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I still have a mini reap that somehow didn't get shipped so someone will be getting a surprise in 4 to 5 days...lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Godcrusher said:


> Not seeing your victim post pics of the gifts you worked hard on is the worst part of the Reaper. Do t get me wrong I always love what I receive and always post to show my appreciation but not knowing if your efforts were well received always gives me pause of joining these events. That being said I think everyone who had their reaps posted did a fantastic job. A lot of effort went into your projects and you should be proud of your work whether it was home.made or purchased.


I so understand i have had my victim do that to me also and they never did comment it sucked . so i totally understand your frustration


----------



## sam832 (Oct 8, 2021)

Part 2! And ohhhh, waiting for it to dry, as you put it, definitely had the suspense building. Part 1 was incredible…and part 2! This is so amazing! I don’t think it was drying; I think you figured out how to sneak into tNBC and steal the actual sign! It will find its place in my home year round. Thank you SO SO much for everything @Michael_candles 










This was my first year, and it was such a wonderful experience. I loved the commentary, all the emotions while curating the package for my victim, the incredible surprises received…thank you to everyone involved simply for being involved. I can’t wait to participate again!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

sam832 said:


> Part 2! And ohhhh, waiting for it to dry, as you put it, definitely had the suspense building. Part 1 was incredible…and part 2! This is so amazing! I don’t think it was drying; I think you figured out how to sneak into tNBC and steal the actual sign! It will find its place in my home year round. Thank you SO SO much for everything @Michael_candles
> View attachment 770645
> 
> 
> ...


That sign is awesome!!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> That sign is awesome!!


Thanks. I was very proud of the way it turned out. First time trying something like that. And the best part (tho it is all sealed) years of weathering will only make it look better!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great sign that is awesome


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Had that happen to me before as well. Maybe ask them directly? Maybe something happened, or maybe it was something else.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Saki.Girl said:


> I so understand i have had my victim do that to me also and they never did comment it sucked . so i totally understand your frustration


This is what I was referring to. And Godcrusher's post. Got too quick with da clicky fingers!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

sikntwizted said:


> Had that happen to me before as well. Maybe ask them directly? Maybe something happened, or maybe it was something else.


From what I know, my victim was out of town, but it was delivered almost two weeks ago. I have no idea if anything broke, or if victim liked it or didn't like it. It almost makes me not want to participate again. Would it be bad to make posting about your reap part of the rules as more than a suggestion?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> From what I know, my victim was out of town, but it was delivered almost two weeks ago. I have no idea if anything broke, or if victim liked it or didn't like it. It almost makes me not want to participate again. Would it be bad to make posting about your reap part of the rules as more than a suggestion?


It is part of the rules now  i am sorry you have heard nothing


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

farblefumble said:


> From what I know, my victim was out of town, but it was delivered almost two weeks ago. I have no idea if anything broke, or if victim liked it or didn't like it. It almost makes me not want to participate again. Would it be bad to make posting about your reap part of the rules as more than a suggestion?


I've had that happen, too, and I felt the same way 😕 I don't know what the solution is but it really does take the fun out of the event.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

X-Pired said:


> I am still waiting for a box from LauraLou.
> 
> I agree with others. This has been an amazing reaping season! Wow, the thought, creativity, time and generosity put into the reaps this year has been spectacular.


Yes indeed, and the item that I was waiting on finally arrived, so I will get this shipped this week. Yay!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Last year I waited 9 days for one of my victims to acknowledge their reap and post a picture. It was over three weeks for the other victim to post. No picture, just a fast few sentences, no mention of the handmade items I sent. Or anything else. Couldn't really tell if they even liked what I did. It did make me sad. But I am still here, and this year I have had great victims! (And reapers too!)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

On super great note only 11 days till the marry reaper sign up start whoot


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

byondbzr said:


> Last year I waited 9 days for one of my victims to acknowledge their reap and post a picture. It was over three weeks for the other victim to post. No picture, just a fast few sentences, no mention of the handmade items I sent. Or anything else. Couldn't really tell if they even liked what I did. It did make me sad. But I am still here, and this year I have had great victims! (And reapers too!)


Would it be wrong to post what you reaped someone so that everyone else can awww and oooo over your efforts even though your victim doesn’t?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shyra said:


> Would it be wrong to post what you reaped someone so that everyone else can awww and oooo over your efforts even though your victim doesn’t?


No people have done that in past. 
I just forget to take pics


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Who is left to be reaped?


----------



## Batleybee (Jun 8, 2021)

Spookerstar said:


> Wow so much activity this weekend.
> 
> 
> Witchful I love your reaping 🧡 She shared the pictures via text this weekend and Lucid you somehow know her perfectly. Those plates and goblets are amazing and that necklace is stunning. I didn't know the little potion bottles were wine charms, how clever! I love how you set the table and did the video. I would have to clean my house first 😄
> ...


Sorry, late catching up. Yes, I made the tree skirt and I agree I would like to see the pasta when it's made. (If it were mine it would be too late pasta doesn't stand a chance around here!)


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

dbruner said:


> Who is left to be reaped?


Me  But super patient cause I know things happen  I am so looking forward to it!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> Me  But super patient cause I know things happen  I am so looking forward to it!!


We are waiting with you! Can't wait to see your reap!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Halloweve thanks for the tip on the scrubbies. We do have Big Lots here, I will check it out. I also like how you altered the Michael's candles. I frequently alter things from the thrift store but will be looking at other things with a new eye. 
Sam I love that sign that Michael_Candles made. We have an area of our outdoor reap that is Halloween Town themed and that would have come in handy this year. I love that it was your first year!

I do hope those that haven't been acknowledged post photos of what they sent. I am with you Saki, I frequently forget to take a photo but if you have one bring it on! 
Hostess we are here with you and cant wait to see what your Reaper brings!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> I just forget to take pics


I never remember to take pics of mine either.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Me either!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> I never remember to take pics of mine either.


I remember when i have it all box up and sealed and i am like dang it i was going to take pics oh well not un packing lol


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> Me  But super patient cause I know things happen  I am so looking forward to it!!


Im really looking forward to seeing your reap. Keep us posted!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> Yes indeed, and the item that I was waiting on finally arrived, so I will get this shipped this week. Yay!!


Anticipation! You have seriously spoiled me. Thank you! Can hardly wait to see what else you came up with. Your reaping has already been so much fun!



Shyra said:


> Would it be wrong to post what you reaped someone so that everyone else can awww and oooo over your efforts even though your victim doesn’t?


Please post photos of what you sent. I suspect all of us are looking forward to seeing your victims treasures. There is nothing wrong with posting pictures of what you sent. As Saki.girl pointed out, others have done it in the past for various reasons.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I always try to remember to take pics. Occasionally, I do forget to take pics of everything and, like Saki said...once that box is sealed up, it's staying that way, lol.

Absolutely, if it's been awhile and your victim has not posted or let you know they will, go ahead and post any pics that you may have taken so we can see what your victim received!! If there is a good reason that your victim couldn't post pics, I'm sure they would understand. They usually do! If they log on and see you posted pics, for them, they can always comment on your post and let you know what they thought of each gift!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hostesswiththemostess- I have pm'd your reaper. I know they had been quite ill. And were shipping late. I re -messaged them. Plus it's coming a long distance. But fear not: you will be reaped!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

For sure pictures!! I am also one who forgets to take my own pictures!!

I had someone not say anything about a merry reaper- and I did a lot of crafting. So for sure know how it feels!! 
Just don't give up on reapers!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Shyra said:


> Would it be wrong to post what you reaped someone so that everyone else can awww and oooo over your efforts even though your victim doesn’t?



I did take pics of the reap and handmade from last year, not sure if they are backed up or deleted. I can look. I painted little wooden spoons to look like snowmen, where the handle is the hat. Added red buttons for color. I made six of them. I know I'm no "pro" crafter, but I loved them and meant to make some for myself. I still haven't gotten around to that. 😔


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> I did take pics of the reap and handmade from last year, not sure if they are backed up or deleted. I can look. I painted little wooden spoons to look like snowmen, where the handle is the hat. Added red buttons for color. I made six of them. I know I'm no "pro" crafter, but I loved them and meant to make some for myself. I still haven't gotten around to that. 😔


They sound adorable!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Beth i think you should start merry reaper sign ups on Monday to celebrate my birthday


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> Beth i think you should start merry reaper sign ups on Monday to celebrate my birthday


Happy early Birthday!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tvling said:


> Happy early Birthday!


Thank you


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Tvling (who was my Secret Reaper last year) sent me postcards from Salem! So cool!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Saki! 🎃 👻 🖤


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Happy Birthday Saki! 🎃 👻 🖤


thank you


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hostesswiththemostess: you are not forgotten!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SAKI!!!!*🥳💜❤


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SAKI!!!!*🥳💜❤


Thank you


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday Saki!

Since my victim has yet to post what I sent, and I forgot to take pictures, I'll tell everyone what I sent.


Photo teaser of a creepy photo from the early 1900s
Skeleton keys attached to room numbers that I put together and pounded the numbers in the keychains. Numbers included 666,13, 1408, 1960, etc. I looked up other haunted hotel room numbers and dates like Alfred Hitchcock's birth year
Hotel pages from a 1920 hotel register and a clip board I antiqued
I made stationary and envelopes with her hotel haunt name on it on old looking paper
A large lab bottle with a snake in it
A couple other small lab jars and bottles and a bag of eyeballs
A jar of wolfsbane
I had an antique desk call bell sent from an antique dealer


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> Happy Birthday Saki!
> 
> Since my victim has yet to post what I sent, and I forgot to take pictures, I'll tell everyone what I sent.
> 
> ...


thank you 

This is a wonderful reap


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> Happy Birthday Saki!
> 
> Since my victim has yet to post what I sent, and I forgot to take pictures, I'll tell everyone what I sent.
> 
> ...


That all sounds awesome!! Cool that you researched haunted room numbers for the keys, too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

farblefumble- that sounds like a very cool reaping!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Whhot Beth is the best come join the Merry reaper 








2022 Merry Reaper sign up and discussion thread


Well- HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAKI GIRL!!!!!! you got your wish!!!! Here we go!! Merry Reaper sign up!! Please remember you MUST spend a minimum of 20 dollars on your gifts, not including shipping. And PLEASE use your victims list to pick what to send. Thats are what they are there for...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Saki!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Happy Birthday Saki!!!


Thank you


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

farblefumble said:


> Happy Birthday Saki!
> 
> Since my victim has yet to post what I sent, and I forgot to take pictures, I'll tell everyone what I sent.
> 
> ...


What a great idea for a reap! I love all of the research you did to make everything vintage. I bet it was spectacular!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Are there two people still waiting? Hostesswiththemostess and Madammorrible?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Madammorrible received hers as far as I know. 

Hostesswiththemostess has been rescued. Should receive this week yet. Her original reaper has been very ill....not sure how they are doing.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Madammorrible received hers as far as I know.
> 
> Hostesswiththemostess has been rescued. Should receive this week yet. Her original reaper has been very ill....not sure how they are doing.


I hope Madammorrible will post pics! 
I can't wait to see Hostesswiththemostess' rescue reap, I'm sure it will be awesome!
...but I really hope her original reaper is okay!!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

So thankful for my rescue reaper, super excited! I also hope my original reaper is doing ok and feeling better soon.
And happy belated birthday Saki!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was rescue reaped by the wonderful Bethene!!! Thank you so much for all of the amazing gifts!!!! I love everything!!! Thank you again!!!!









Awesome cupcake kit!! And a Halloween napkins!










Love this pumpkin!!!









Halloween soap!









Haunted mansion hand towels!!









amazing metal witch!!!









super cute Halloween sign!!









love this cat!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yaaaa glad you got reaped . love the pumpkin also


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reap!! I love the pumpkin pail.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> I was rescue reaped by the wonderful Bethene!!! Thank you so much for all of the amazing gifts!!!! I love everything!!! Thank you again!!!!
> View attachment 771727
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! You were reaped by the Reaper Queen! She sent an awesome reap! I have a figure of a crow standing on a pumpkin that would match those napkins almost perfectly! Love the Haunted Mansion towels, the metal witch is really cool...but I adore that vintage style pumpkin pail!!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> I was rescue reaped by the wonderful Bethene!!! Thank you so much for all of the amazing gifts!!!! I love everything!!! Thank you again!!!!
> View attachment 771727
> 
> 
> ...


What a cool reap! Bethene did a fantastic rescue!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I received part two of my reap from the incredibly generous and thoughtful Lauralouthatswho! Thank you sooooo much. I love everything. What a fun reap!

i received three coffins with candy bones inside, my favorite(!) Russrl Stover marshmallow/chocolate pumpkins, a witch dish towel and a day of the dead towel, a very unique Poison candle, a bag of gummy body parts candy, and a vintage style 4.5 foot jointed Beistle witch! I can’t thank my reaper enough! You really did spoil me LauraLou!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I just want to let my reaper @BR1MSTON3 know that all the arts and crafts and wands were a hit at my daughter’s Halloween party yesterday! And to all my past reapers I appreciate all that you have given me and it will come in handy today at my 1st Witches Ball!
Truly grateful!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so happy you like it!!!!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

X-Pired said:


> I received part two of my reap from the incredibly generous and thoughtful Lauralouthatswho! Thank you sooooo much. I love everything. What a fun reap!
> 
> i received three coffins with candy bones inside, my favorite(!) Russrl Stover marshmallow/chocolate pumpkins, a witch dish towel and a day of the dead towel, a very unique Poison candle, a bag of gummy body parts candy, and a vintage style 4.5 foot jointed Beistle witch! I can’t thank my reaper enough! You really did spoil me LauraLou!
> View attachment 771768


I’m so glad you like it. Happy Halloween!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I received part two of my reap from the incredibly generous and thoughtful Lauralouthatswho! Thank you sooooo much. I love everything. What a fun reap!
> 
> i received three coffins with candy bones inside, my favorite(!) Russrl Stover marshmallow/chocolate pumpkins, a witch dish towel and a day of the dead towel, a very unique Poison candle, a bag of gummy body parts candy, and a vintage style 4.5 foot jointed Beistle witch! I can’t thank my reaper enough! You really did spoil me LauraLou!
> View attachment 771768


Great second part of your reap!! We had that Beistle witch when I was growing up at my grandparents!!! Love it! It brings back memories, for me!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Had my 1st Witches Ball last night … it was a hit! All my reaps were on full display. Some were great conversational pieces and others received a lot of oooos and aaahhhs! Once again very greatful for my reap this year and all past reaps as well. 
We are almost a week away from the big day!


----------



## Eeriot (5 mo ago)

Eeriot said:


> This is my first year reaping and all the stuff I got was amazing! My package was from Morganmac
> 
> There’s a rubber duck, pumpkin string lights, a hot chocolate melt,
> stickers, demogorgon earrings (I love them so much),
> ...


I got this last week and I forgot to post it (oops) but it's a pumpkin with the Sanderson Sisters from Hocus Pocus inside! This is






























It even changes colors! Thank you so much again MorganMac for sending me this package plus the awesome handmade Hocus Pocus gift!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Eeriot said:


> I got this last week and I forgot to post it (oops) but it's a pumpkin with the Sanderson Sisters from Hocus Pocus inside! This is
> View attachment 771854
> View attachment 771855
> View attachment 771856
> ...


That is fantastic!!!!


----------



## morganmac (Jul 15, 2021)

Eeriot said:


> I got this last week and I forgot to post it (oops) but it's a pumpkin with the Sanderson Sisters from Hocus Pocus inside! This is
> View attachment 771854
> View attachment 771855
> View attachment 771856
> ...


You're welcome!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So many new fun things, I love seeing reaps. 
Hostesswiththemostess I love the things Bethene sent to you. That vintage pumpkin pail is the bomb! Bethene did you make that? I also love the cupcake kit and the Haunted Mansion dish towel. My office is Haunted Mansion themed. 
Eeriot part two is amazing as well. Morganmac did you make that? I love the color changing lights. Everyone here is so talented. 
X-Pired what a tasty part two from Lauralou. I remember those jointed Beistie decorations. WitchyKitty I think my grandma had one too. 
Shyra I love that you were able to show off your reaper gifts at the Witches Ball. I had to go back and look at the pictures of the reap Brim sent to you (page 27 if you want to peek too). I had forgotten the wand making kit for your daughters party and the mask for the witches ball. I bet your kitty was on full display.

What a wonderful Reaper year yet again. Thank you Bethene for bringing us together and making Halloween more special. Hope all of your celebrations are full of fun and of course spooks! 🎃 👻 💀


----------



## morganmac (Jul 15, 2021)

Spookerstar said:


> So many new fun things, I love seeing reaps.
> Hostesswiththemostess I love the things Bethene sent to you. That vintage pumpkin pail is the bomb! Bethene did you make that? I also love the cupcake kit and the Haunted Mansion dish towel. My office is Haunted Mansion themed.
> Eeriot part two is amazing as well. Morganmac did you make that? I love the color changing lights. Everyone here is so talented.
> X-Pired what a tasty part two from Lauralou. I remember those jointed Beistie decorations. WitchyKitty I think my grandma had one too.
> ...


I did make the pumpkin diorama, Spookerstar! And thank you.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

morganmac said:


> I did make the pumpkin diorama, Spookerstar! And thank you.


Awesome job!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Shyra said:


> I just want to let my reaper @BR1MSTON3 know that all the arts and crafts and wands were a hit at my daughter’s Halloween party yesterday! And to all my past reapers I appreciate all that you have given me and it will come in handy today at my 1st Witches Ball!
> Truly grateful!


I am really glad that went over well, it was fun making stuff for the family as well


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Halloween Everyone! 
👻


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reaped by the wonderful SpookySpoof!!!
Thank you SOOOOOO much!!!!!! 🎃💕

Awesome witch window stickers, a door cover and a metal witch!!









Picture of everything together 









beautiful pumpkin, awesome candles and I love the hocus pocus lanyards and bottle opener!









trick or treat bag, Scream notebook and even a witch face mask!! 









so many yummy goodies!!! 








Such a cool witch shirt!!









Very cute Halloween sign, freaky fabric, and napkins!









love the cauldron candle and the hocus pocus mug!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome reap!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> I was reaped by the wonderful SpookySpoof!!!
> Thank you SOOOOOO much!!!!!! 🎃💕
> 
> Awesome witch window stickers, a door cover and a metal witch!!
> ...


Great reap!!
The metal witch is really cool and so is the shirt...and I really love the cauldron candle and the Hocus Pocus mug!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow Hostesswiththemostess that is a big witchy reap! That shirt and mug are great. SpookySpoof I love seeing the Halloween things that are sold in other countries. The candies are especially great.
🎃 🧡🖤


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Wow Hostesswiththemostess that is a big witchy reap! That shirt and mug are great. SpookySpoof I love seeing the Halloween things that are sold in other countries. The candies are especially great.
> 🎃 🧡🖤


I know, I always check out and see what goodies they send from other countries!


----------

